# Doppia vita



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Per voi cosa spinge un uomo ha crearsi una doppia vita? 

Nella prima di spaccia per eterno peter pan, che non sarà mai padre, che  ha amato in passato e non riuscirà più ad avere relazioni impegnative,  però insegue un unica donna o meglio un unica amante "inconsapevole" di esserlo. 

Nella seconda invece...si fidanza, si sposa, ha 2 figli, praticamente  l'opposto della prima, tradendo però da sempre la sua fidanzata ufficiale divenuta poi moglie.
Il tutto ovviamente ben progettato, visto il lavoro fuori sede, distanza tra le due case ( romagna-veneto ) sport con amici "moto" ed una doppia casa.

Grazie 1000 per le Vs riflessioni.


----------



## ferita (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Per voi cosa spinge un uomo ha crearsi una doppia vita?
> 
> Nella prima di spaccia per eterno peter pan, che non sarà mai padre, che  ha amato in passato e non riuscirà più ad avere relazioni impegnative,  però insegue un unica donna o meglio un unica amante "inconsapevole" di esserlo.
> 
> ...


Potrebbe anche avere una tripla vita...e anche di più...c'è poco da riflettere...è uno stronzo!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Per voi cosa spinge un uomo ha crearsi una doppia vita?
> 
> Nella prima di spaccia per eterno peter pan, che non sarà mai padre, che  ha amato in passato e non riuscirà più ad avere relazioni impegnative,  però insegue un unica donna o meglio un unica amante "inconsapevole" di esserlo.
> 
> ...


L'Ego-ismo.
Tu in questa storia chi sei?


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Per voi cosa spinge un uomo ha crearsi una doppia vita?
> 
> Nella prima di spaccia per eterno peter pan, che non sarà mai padre, che  ha amato in passato e non riuscirà più ad avere relazioni impegnative,  però insegue un unica donna o meglio un unica amante "inconsapevole" di esserlo.
> 
> ...


senza parole...che tristezza....


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> L'Ego-ismo.
> Tu in questa storia chi sei?


spero che non sia la moglie....


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> L'Ego-ismo.
> Tu in questa storia chi sei?


L'amante "inconsapevole" divenuta a dicembre consapevole....e sono devastata perchè questo stronzo d'uomo lo conoscevo dal 2000, prima eravamo amici e poi mi sono infilata in questa rete, tra litigate riavvicinamenti etc.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> L'amante "inconsapevole" divenuta a dicembre consapevole....e sono devastata perchè questo stronzo d'uomo lo conoscevo dal 2000, prima eravamo amici e poi mi sono infilata in questa rete, tra litigate riavvicinamenti etc.



nel male è meglio che tu sia l'amante inconsapevole....ma anche la moglie ha scoperto??? e lui sai che tu sai?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> L'amante "inconsapevole" divenuta a dicembre consapevole....e sono devastata perchè questo stronzo d'uomo lo conoscevo dal 2000, prima eravamo amici e poi mi sono infilata in questa rete, tra litigate riavvicinamenti etc.


ok. sono passati 5 mesi. che hai fatto in questo tempo/hai intenzione di fare nel prossimo?


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> nel male è meglio che tu sia l'amante inconsapevole....ma anche la moglie ha scoperto??? e lui sai che tu sai?


la moglie non sa, io lo so da dicembre e lui sa che so....meriterbbe un bel casino, mi frenano solo i due bimbi di 5 e 3 anni...distruggerei una famiglia !! Il mio dolore è immenso perchè 12 anni di conoscenza....ma dicembre lui è sparito.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> la moglie non sa, io lo so da dicembre e lui sa che so....meriterbbe un bel casino, mi frenano solo i due bimbi di 5 e 3 anni...distruggerei una famiglia !! Il mio dolore è immenso perchè 12 anni di conoscenza....ma dicembre lui è sparito.


Sparito? hai cominciato ad allenarti per andare fino a Lourdes sui gomiti per ringraziare?


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> la moglie non sa, io lo so da dicembre e lui sa che so....meriterbbe un bel casino, mi frenano solo i due bimbi di 5 e 3 anni...distruggerei una famiglia !! Il mio dolore è immenso perchè 12 anni di conoscenza....ma dicembre lui è sparito.


Ciao, mi dispiace. Non so che dirti... immagino lo choc... porco cane.


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ok. sono passati 5 mesi. che hai fatto in questo tempo/hai intenzione di fare nel prossimo?


L'ho tempestato di sms e gli ho detto che mi manca un niente per fargliela pagare, il mio dolore non è per l"amore" perso, ma per come mi ha ingannato spacciandosi per chi non è...visto che si è fidanzato ne 2005 doveva sparire dalla mia vita, invece a continuato a rincorrermi anche quando sparivo. Con tutto il materiale che ho foto, mail sms di anni ho una bomba nelle mani...mi frenano solo i bimbi.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Sparito? hai cominciato ad allenarti per andare fino a Lourdes sui gomiti per ringraziare?


ecco appunto! come minimo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> L'ho tempestato di sms e gli ho detto che mi manca un niente per fargliela pagare, il mio dolore non è per l"amore" perso, ma per come mi ha ingannato spacciandosi per chi non è...visto che si è fidanzato ne 2005 doveva sparire dalla mia vita, invece a continuato a rincorrermi anche quando sparivo. Con tutto il materiale che ho foto, mail sms di anni ho una bomba nelle mani...mi frenano solo i bimbi.


per come sono fatto io la prima cosa che mi sarebbe venuto in mente di fare è rovinarlo (o perlomeno procurargli qualche problemino a casa) ma in un secondo momento avrei riflettuto anche io sui figli piccoli. contando che però questi figli non sono proprio al di fuori di "pericoli" perchè probabilmente un uomo (brrr) del genere non si fermerà a te e forse potrebbe non trovare una che si fa scrupoli dei bambini.
qualche guaio su altri fronti?:mrgreen:


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ecco appunto! come minimo!!!!!!!!!!


però non è giusto che non paghi il conto per il male fatto....12 anni di menzogne


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> per come sono fatto io la prima cosa che mi sarebbe venuto in mente di fare è rovinarlo (o perlomeno procurargli qualche problemino a casa) ma in un secondo momento avrei riflettuto anche io sui figli piccoli. contando che però questi figli non sono proprio al di fuori di "pericoli" perchè probabilmente un uomo (brrr) del genere non si fermerà a te e forse potrebbe non trovare una che si fa scrupoli dei bambini.
> qualche guaio su altri fronti?:mrgreen:


non è detto che faccia qualcosa....ora sto in silenzio, ma non finirà qui, mi ha ingannato per 12 anni spacciandosi per chi non è, una persona che non esiste.....cmq hai ragione "il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio", se ha tradito sempre la sua donna continuerà a farlo e spero che gli capiti una bella stronza.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> non è detto che faccia qualcosa....ora sto in silenzio, ma non fisnisce qui, mi ha ingannato per 12 anni spacciandosi per chi non è, una persona che non esiste.....cmq hai ragione "il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio", se ha tradito sempre la sua donna continuer a farlo e spero che gli capiti una bella stronza.


che intendi per "non finisce qui"?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> non è detto che faccia qualcosa....ora sto in silenzio, ma non finirà qui, mi ha ingannato per 12 anni spacciandosi per chi non è, una persona che non esiste.....cmq hai ragione "il lupo perde il pelo ma non il vizio", se ha tradito sempre la sua donna continuerà a farlo e *spero che gli capiti una bella stronza*.


ma anche qualcosina di più:up:


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> che intendi per "non finisce qui"?


intendo che ora sto in silenzio....ma potrei farlo anche fra un pò di anni. Fargli recapitare un bel pacco regalo a sua moglie, il tempo non mi spaventa visto che con lui son passati ben 12 anni  d'inganni.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> intendo che ora sto in silenzio....ma potrei farlo anche fra un pò di anni. Fargli recapitare un bel pacco regalo a sua moglie, il tempo non mi spaventa visto che con lui son passati ben 12 anni  d'inganni.


poveraccia. Fai in modo che sia lui a 'dormire preoccupato', invece.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> poveraccia. Fai in modo che sia lui a 'dormire preoccupato', invece.


in effetti tenerlo sulla corda sarebbe un bel "pensierino":mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia ma in questi 12 anni non avete fatto progetti?


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> in effetti tenerlo sulla corda sarebbe un bel "pensierino":mrgreen:


si si....roba da farlo impazzire.... :diavoletto:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si si....roba da farlo impazzire.... :diavoletto:


farsi un viaggetto ogni tanto dove abita e aspettare che esca con la moglie e "casualmente" incrociarli senza fare niente...un po' di tremore al bius del cul:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> farsi un viaggetto ogni tanto dove abita e aspettare che esca con la moglie e "casualmente" incrociarli senza fare niente...un po' di tremore al bius del cul:mrgreen:


....oppure fuori all'asilo dei bambini mentre li va a prendere....o allo stesso supermercato...:rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si si....roba da farlo impazzire.... :diavoletto:


una cartolina ogni tanto... magari la posta la prende la moglie... una roba che possa capire solo lui però...lascia fuori gli innocenti, ma fa in modo che non abbia nè il tempo nè la voglia di farsi la terza vita...


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ....oppure fuori all'asilo dei bambini mentre li va a prendere....o allo stesso supermercato...:rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


era proprio a quello che pensavo....insieme all'idea della cartolina di sbriciolata...il fiato sul collo insomma...che gli tremi il bius:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

minchia ragazzi siamo un'associazione a delinquere!!!!!

Silvia non fare tutto quello che scriviamo che ti arrestano per stalking selvaggio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> silvia ma in questi 12 anni non avete fatto progetti?


no, tranne il 2004, quando andai in romagna e sembrava volesse farmi vivere il suo mondo. Ma poi i nostri rapporti si guastarono, tra suoi e miei tira  e molla. Sono sparita mille volte, cambiando numero di cellulare,ma mi trovavo lettere nella buca o suonava il campanello di casa e ci rivedavamo, poi litigi...si allontanava lui, lo rincorrevo io e intanto gli anni sono passati. Nel frattempo ho conosciuto altre persone, ma non riuscivo a vivere le relazioni perchè in loro cercavo lui ed era sempre nella mia testa. Finchè a dicembre tramite dei  miei amici di verona sono stata in romagna e ad una serata ho conosciuto uno del gruppo delle moto e mi ha detto guarda che da quanto so ha un figlio, non so se è sposato ma so che è padre. Quindo lo chiamai subito e il giorno dopo venne a venezia, 5 ore di chiacchiere...dicendomi che aveva avuto il figlio in una avventura estiva, che era un padre single, che si era informato presso un tribunale per sapere cosa fare....che non poteva promettermi nulla, ma gli avrebbe fatto piacere parlare raccontarsi, senza definire il mio ruolo, amica no perchè c'è attrazione, amante no perchè squallido, compagna no...per il piccolo per confondere la figura di madre. Ma a me il tutto puzzava di bruciato....difatti indagando ho scoperto che è "felicemente" sposato e nel 2007 nacque il maschietto e nel 2009 la femminuccia.  QUINDI UN DOPPIO BASTARDO, PERCHE' MI HA INGANNATO PER UNA SECONDA VOLTA OMETTENDO LA VERITA' ANCHE A DICEMBRE.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> no, tranne il 2004, quando andai in romagna e sembrava volesse farmi vivere il suo mondo. Ma poi i nostri rapporti si guastarono, tra suoi e miei tira  e molla. Sono sparita mille volte, cambiando numero di cellulare,ma mi trovavo lettere nella buca o suonava il campanello di casa e ci rivedavamo, poi litigi...si allontanava lui, lo rincorrevo io e intanto gli anni sono passati. Nel frattempo ho conosciuto altre persone, ma non riuscivo a vivere le relazioni perchè in loro cercavo lui ed era sempre nella mia testa. Finchè a dicembre tramite dei  miei amici di verona sono stata in romagna e ad una serata ho conosciuto uno del gruppo delle moto e mi ha detto guarda che da quanto so ha un figlio, non so se è sposato ma so che è padre. Quindo lo chiamai subito e il giorno dopo venne a venezia, 5 ore di chiacchiere...dicendomi che aveva avuto il figlio in una avventura estiva, che era un padre single, che si era informato presso un tribunale per sapere cosa fare....che non poteva promettermi nulla, ma gli avrebbe fatto piacere parlare raccontarsi, senza definire il mio ruolo, amica no perchè c'è attrazione, amante no perchè squallido, compagna no...per il piccolo per confondere la figura di madre. Ma a me il tutto puzzava di bruciato....difatti indagando ho scoperto che è "felicemente" sposato e nel 2007 nacque il maschietto e nel 2009 la femminuccia.  *QUINDI UN DOPPIO BASTARDO, PERCHE' MI HA INGANNATO PER UNA SECONDA VOLTA OMETTENDO LA VERITA' ANCHE A DICEMBRE*.


cazzo che schifo di gente c'è in giro....senti a me...hai fatto sei al superenalotto....


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> minchia ragazzi siamo un'associazione a delinquere!!!!!
> 
> Silvia non fare tutto quello che scriviamo che ti arrestano per stalking selvaggio....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


ma fiugrati se la denuncia per stalking...nono che lo faccia tremare un po':mrgreen:...poi quando lei si è stancata smette...


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> farsi un viaggetto ogni tanto dove abita e aspettare che esca con la moglie e "casualmente" incrociarli senza fare niente...un po' di tremore al bius del cul:mrgreen:


La distanza mi frega un pò io sono a venezia e lui in romagna.....manco conosco il suo domicilio nel 2010 ha traslocato, e per me la sua casa era nel veneto


----------



## ballerino (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una cartolina ogni tanto... magari la posta la prende la moglie... una roba che possa capire solo lui però...lascia fuori gli innocenti, ma fa in modo che non abbia nè il tempo nè la voglia di farsi la terza vita...


che bei consigli che date.. complimenti!
la vendetta è sempre sbagliata come soluzione!
12 anni non accorgersi (non credo sia possibile)
è un pò 
vivere ad occhi chiusi.
c'è da farsi più delle domande a se stessi
che a meditare vendette!.


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> La distanza mi frega un pò io sono a venezia e lui in romagna.....manco conosco il suo domicilio nel 2010 ha traslocato, e per me la sua casa era nel veneto


bè perchè non sei libera di andare a comprare il latte dove ti pare..... :mrgreen:
:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> che bei consigli che date.. complimenti!
> la vendetta è sempre sbagliata come soluzione!
> 12 anni non accorgersi (non credo sia possibile)
> è un pò
> ...


ci siamo limitati.:mrgreen:
irreale...cioè sarebbe colpa di silvia? sicuro che tu sia vissuto sotto protezione e non sotto stupefacenti?


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bè perchè non sei libera di andare a comprare il latte dove ti pare..... :mrgreen:
> :mrgreen:


*AHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHHAHAHHAHHAHAHHAH*


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> ci siamo limitati.:mrgreen:
> irreale...cioè sarebbe colpa di silvia? sicuro che tu sia vissuto sotto protezione e non sotto stupefacenti?


...o sotto spirito??? :rotfl:
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> La distanza mi frega un pò io sono a venezia e lui in romagna.....manco conosco il suo domicilio nel 2010 ha traslocato, e per me la sua casa era nel veneto


con un po' di impegno si può sapere tutto...comincia con internet e vedi che esce....facebook..badoo...meetic...vedi che da qualche parte lo trovi:mrgreen:


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ...o sotto spirito??? :rotfl:
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


non è che stiamo esagerando?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> non è che stiamo esagerando?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


ma anche no.... :mrgreen:


----------



## Quintina_ (8 Maggio 2012)

Io l'ho sempre detto che non bisogna fidarsi dei romagnoli...


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> cazzo che schifo di gente c'è in giro....senti a me...hai fatto sei al superenalotto....


anche i miei più cari amici me lo dicono, ma credimi il dolore sta nell'ultimo inganno.....padre single, pur di continuare. Poteva dirmi nel 2005 mi sono fidanzato, sparisco...invece no. Spero solo che prima o poi la moglie si accorga, ma ho il sospetto che sia cieca come me.


----------



## Sbriciolata (8 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre detto che non bisogna fidarsi dei romagnoli...


oh, spadaccina, calma eh? abbiamo di tutto noi, non ci facciamo mancare niente... neanche il peggio, però, purtroppo...


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> con un po' di impegno si può sapere tutto...comincia con internet e vedi che esce....facebook..badoo...meetic...vedi che da qualche parte lo trovi:mrgreen:


beccato in un forum di moto bmw...ed ho letto di tutto e di più...tipo un post "AAA cercasi amante" ed altre stronzate simili....gli ho pure scritto un sms  riguardo alla scoperta....e lui cosa ha fatto ha cancellato ben 6400 post.


----------



## Quintina_ (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh, spadaccina, calma eh? abbiamo di tutto noi, non ci facciamo mancare niente... neanche il peggio, però, purtroppo...


mai fidarsi degli uomini romagnoli...


----------



## Quintina_ (8 Maggio 2012)

Sbri: c'è grande differenza tra emiliani e romagnoli... uomini poi...


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> beccato in un forum di moto bmw...ed ho letto di tutto e di più...tipo un post "AAA cercasi amante" ed altre stronzate simili....gli ho pure scritto un sms  riguardo alla scoperta....e lui cosa ha fatto ha cancellato ben 6400 post.


e allora è facile trovare dove abita...


----------



## contepinceton (8 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> Io l'ho sempre detto che non bisogna fidarsi dei romagnoli...


Protesto...
La mia morosa che è morta era di Fiumana!
E ancora la rimpiango...casso...
Era l'unica donna di cui mi fidavo...
Uffi...

W il veneto e la Veneziana qua...

Ciaooooooooooooooo
Silviaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...

Ma non è che sei la mia amica quella che fa l'avvocato?:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Per voi cosa spinge un uomo ha crearsi una doppia vita?
> 
> Nella prima di spaccia per eterno peter pan, che non sarà mai padre, che  ha amato in passato e non riuscirà più ad avere relazioni impegnative,  però insegue un unica donna o meglio un unica amante "inconsapevole" di esserlo.
> 
> ...


Sono senza parole. Posso solo immaginare la rabbia e la delusione che provi.

Ti consiglio di dimenticarlo in fretta e voltare pagina, cercando di lavorare dentro di te affinchè questa brutta storia non mini la tua capacità di fidarti degli altri e il tuo desiderio di amare. 

Un abbraccio.


----------



## Quintina_ (8 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Protesto...
> La mia morosa che è morta era di Fiumana!
> E ancora la rimpiango...casso...
> Era l'unica donna di cui mi fidavo...
> ...


Ho specificato sotto: mai fidarsi degli UOMINI romagnoli


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Sono senza parole. Posso solo immaginare la rabbia e la delusione che provi.
> 
> Ti consiglio di dimenticarlo in fretta e voltare pagina, cercando di lavorare dentro di te affinchè questa brutta storia non mini la tua capacità di fidarti degli altri e il tuo desiderio di amare.
> 
> Un abbraccio.


Grazie cara, ma ora mi sento così delusa, triste, amareggiata, che mi sono chiusa tra 4 mura con le poche persone amiche ed ho come la sensazione che con l'amore ho chiuso, vado per 44 anni e non ho nessuna voglia di rimettermi in gioco e di credere a un uomo. Le mie esperienze le ho  fatte, matrimonio, separazione, divorzio, bei  ricordi con il mio ex marito, con il quale ho ancora buoni rapporti....ma per il futuro non vedo nulla e nulla voglio cercare.


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> e allora è facile trovare dove abita...


no, perchè non c'è indirizzo, ma so dove abitano i suoi... a Gambettola.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Grazie cara, ma ora mi sento così delusa, triste, amareggiata, che mi sono chiusa tra 4 mura con le poche persone amiche ed ho come la sensazione che con l'amore ho chiuso, *vado per 44 anni e non ho nessuna voglia di rimettermi in gioco e di credere a un uomo*. Le mie esperienze le ho  fatte, matrimonio, separazione, divorzio, bei  ricordi con il mio ex marito, con il quale ho ancora buoni rapporti....ma per il futuro non vedo nulla e nulla voglio cercare.


mah.. è ancora troppo fresca la delusione..mica ne hai 70!....


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> no, perchè non c'è indirizzo, ma so dove abitano i suoi... a Gambettola.


scava scava e trovi...


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> mah.. è ancora troppo fresca la delusione..mica ne hai 70!....


E' stata troppo grossa la delusone che mi segnerà per sempre e pensa che nel 2000 fino al 2002 siamo stati solo che amici, facevamo lunghe chiacchierate e mi ha sostenuto nella fase della separazione......questo fa male Angelo M., mi sono confidata con un bastardo.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Grazie cara, ma ora mi sento così delusa, triste, amareggiata, che mi sono chiusa tra 4 mura con le poche persone amiche ed ho come la sensazione che con l'amore ho chiuso, vado per 44 anni e non ho nessuna voglia di rimettermi in gioco e di credere a un uomo. Le mie esperienze le ho  fatte, matrimonio, separazione, divorzio, bei  ricordi con il mio ex marito, con il quale ho ancora buoni rapporti....ma per il futuro non vedo nulla e nulla voglio cercare.


Comprensibile la voglia di elaborare tutte queste sensazioni negative in tranquillità. Ma sei ancora giovane e hai tutto il diritto di innamorarti ancora. Magari con più circospezione, magari con qualche iniziale titubanza. Ma io credo che una volta superata la delusione e archiviata questa storia, tu possa ricevere ancora molto dalla vita. Datti tempo


----------



## silvia_1968 (8 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> scava scava e trovi...


si sapendo il nome dei suoi e dove lavora....mi manca poco per trovare l'indirizzo e fargli una sorpresa quest'estate, così mi faccio un giretto al mare visto che è originario di rimini.


----------



## Sole (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> E' stata troppo grossa la delusone che mi segnerà per sempre e pensa che nel 2000 fino al 2002 siamo stati solo che amici, facevamo lunghe chiacchierate e mi ha sostenuto nella fase della separazione......questo fa male Angelo M., mi sono confidata con un bastardo.


Che sia un bastardo non ci piove.

Ma ascolta. Io so cosa vuol dire scoprire una doppia vita. Io credevo che mio marito fosse la persona più pulita e integerrima a di questo mondo, eppure ho scoperto che andava a prostitute. L'ho scoperto da un giorno all'altro e mi è crollato il mondo addosso.

Lo guardavo in faccia e mi chiedevo chi fosse in realtà quell'uomo che conoscevo da quasi tutta la vita. Ed è stato terribile.

Ma poi ho capito la sua fragilità. Ho capito che chi nasconde così profondamente una parte di sè, vive con addosso la paura e con il disgusto per se stesso. Sono persone fragili, egoiste certo, ma fragili. Lui è un debole, tu no.

Un'esperienza come questa ti segna per sempre, lo so. Ma tu devi fare affidamento sulla tua forza e su tutte le risorse che hai per riacquistare la fiducia innanzitutto in te stessa. Non è semplice ma si può fare sai.


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> si sapendo il nome dei suoi e dove lavora....mi manca poco per trovare l'indirizzo e fargli una sorpresa quest'estate, così mi faccio un giretto al mare visto che è originario di rimini.


brava...vedo che hai capito (mi sa che avevi capito pure prima)


----------



## @lex (8 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Comprensibile la voglia di elaborare tutte queste sensazioni negative in tranquillità. Ma sei ancora giovane e hai tutto il diritto di innamorarti ancora. Magari con più circospezione, magari con qualche iniziale titubanza. Ma io credo che una volta superata la delusione e archiviata questa storia, tu possa ricevere ancora molto dalla vita. Datti tempo


quoto tutto. anche il post sopra


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Grazie cara, ma ora mi sento così delusa, triste, amareggiata, che mi sono chiusa tra 4 mura con le poche persone amiche ed ho come la sensazione che con l'amore ho chiuso, vado per 44 anni e non ho nessuna voglia di rimettermi in gioco e di credere a un uomo. Le mie esperienze le ho  fatte, matrimonio, separazione, divorzio, bei  ricordi con il mio ex marito, con il quale ho ancora buoni rapporti....ma per il futuro non vedo nulla e nulla voglio cercare.


quello che ti è capitato... è traumatico. Immagino la tua confusione. Ma il futuro è lì fuori... un po' di tempo...


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Che sia un bastardo non ci piove.
> 
> Ma ascolta. Io so cosa vuol dire scoprire una doppia vita. Io credevo che mio marito fosse la persona più pulita e integerrima a di questo mondo, eppure ho scoperto che andava a prostitute. L'ho scoperto da un giorno all'altro e mi è crollato il mondo addosso.
> 
> ...


Caspita, mi spiace per la tua esperienza e quindi immagini cosa provo. Sai nel mio caso non so quanto lui possa vivere nel disgusto...da quanto leggo nel forum moto bmw dove partecipa, scherza ride con gli amici, organizza raduni sembra che la sua vita vada avanti come nulla sia successo, come se io non fossi mai esistita. Fragile...bohhh mi sa solo egosimo, divertimento, alla faccia mia e di sua moglie.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Caspita, mi spiace per la tua esperienza e quindi immagini cosa provo. Sai nel mio caso non so quanto lui possa vivere nel disgusto...da quanto leggo nel forum moto bmw dove partecipa, scherza ride con gli amici, organizza raduni sembra che la sua vita vada avanti come nulla sia successo, come se io non fossi mai esistita. Fragile...bohhh mi sa solo egosimo, divertimento, alla faccia mia e di sua moglie.


Sole ha ragione, è un uomo debole, che non ha il coraggio delle sue azioni. Non dico di compiangerlo, eh?


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sole ha ragione, è un uomo debole, che non ha il coraggio delle sue azioni. Non dico di compiangerlo, eh?


no ragazze...fuori dal letto nessuna pietà:mrgreen:


----------



## Quintina_ (9 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> no ragazze...fuori dal letto nessuna pietà:mrgreen:


fuori dal letto nessuno è perfetto!


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sole ha ragione, è un uomo debole, che non ha il coraggio delle sue azioni. Non dico di compiangerlo, eh?


MI chiedo solo che cosa cercasse da me, visto una vita piena tra moglie, figli, lavoro, amici, moto ....non parlo di sesso.....ma telefonate quotidiane, sms, presenze. A giugno 2010 ero sparita, decisa di non frequantarlo più...poi a novembre riappare e mi scrive, ho cercato di cancellarti, dimenticarti, di riuscire a stare senza di te ma non è così...ma io non ho voluto rivederlo.....riappare a maggio 2011 quasi disperato, aumentando telefonate, presenze, sms...sembrava innamorato. Poi sparisce riappare a ottobre 2011 fino a novembre....dove mi scrive mi piaci, ma non ti amo pensavo bastasse per viverci ma non è così, poi riappare a dicembre 2011 con telefonate, sms, visite...e poi dopo quando ho scoperto tutto sparisce, senza nemmeno scusarsi.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Quintina_ ha detto:


> fuori dal letto nessuno è perfetto!


E a tavola e a letto 
non c'è rispetto
fuori dal letto
tutto un dispetto!


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2012)

Metti te stesso davanti allo specchio,
come la luna si specchia nel secchio.
Guardati bene, guardati attento,
l'autoritratto si fa in un momento.
E' lungo il tuo viso? E' largo? Rotondo?
Allora disegna il cerchio del mondo.
E gli occhi? Il naso? Hai i capelli all'insù?
Di' alla matita di fare di più.
Guardati ancora, più giù, fino al mento:
è l'autoritratto di un viso contento.


----------



## @lex (9 Maggio 2012)

Notte a tutti/e


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> Notte a tutti/e


buonanotte e grazie:bye:


----------



## ferita (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Che sia un bastardo non ci piove.
> 
> Ma ascolta. Io so cosa vuol dire scoprire una doppia vita. Io credevo che mio marito fosse la persona più pulita e integerrima a di questo mondo, eppure ho scoperto che andava a prostitute. L'ho scoperto da un giorno all'altro e mi è crollato il mondo addosso.
> 
> ...



Non so se vi consola o se vi nausea ancora di più, ma sono stata impiegata in un ufficio di soli uomini (avvocati) per tanti anni e alla fine mi consideravano "una\uno" di loro e quindi sentivo tutti i discorsi e sapevo molto della loro vita intima.
Vi assicuro che non ce n'era uno che non tradisse la moglie.
Vi dico subito: la maggior parte di andava a prostitute (quasi tutti), poi c'era quello che aveva una storia con la vicina di casa, e quell'altro con l'amica della moglie, e più di uno con le colleghe degli uffici accanto al nostro...per non parlare dei giornali porno e successivamente dei video porno che erano all'ordine del giorno.
Insomma, di tutto di più.
Avevano apparentemente delle famiglie perfette. 
Quando telefonavano alle mogli erano gentili e affettuosi, ottimi padri di famiglia!
E' capitato anche che abbiamo fatto delle cene con le mogli ed io le guardavo con tristezza e commiserazione e pensavo: "se solo sapessero un decimo di quello che so io..."...
Tant'è che non mi illudevo affatto che mio marito fosse un santo, però quando ho scoperto che aveva una storia paralllela da oltre tre anni e mezzo mi è crollato comunque il mondo addosso.

Se si potesse ragionare a mente fredda si accetterebbe anche il tradimento perchè (forse) fa parte del matrimonio, o no?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Per voi cosa spinge un uomo ha crearsi una doppia vita?
> 
> Nella prima di spaccia per eterno peter pan, che non sarà mai padre, che  ha amato in passato e non riuscirà più ad avere relazioni impegnative,  però insegue un unica donna o meglio un unica amante "inconsapevole" di esserlo.
> 
> ...


Allontanati per sempre da questo uomo, cioè dalla parvenza di uomo perchè c'è ne corre acqua sotto i ponti prima di poter definire uomo un maschio. Io comunque al posto tuo una cosa la farei, digli, scrivigli o comunque fagli sapere che, nel momento in cui lui!! avrà un'altra amante ti sentirai in dovere di avvertire prima la nuova amante e poi la moglie.


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non so se vi consola o se vi nausea ancora di più, ma sono stata impiegata in un ufficio di soli uomini (avvocati) per tanti anni e alla fine mi consideravano "una\uno" di loro e quindi sentivo tutti i discorsi e sapevo molto della loro vita intima.
> Vi assicuro che non ce n'era uno che non tradisse la moglie.
> Vi dico subito: la maggior parte di andava a prostitute (quasi tutti), poi c'era quello che aveva una storia con la vicina di casa, e quell'altro con l'amica della moglie, e più di uno con le colleghe degli uffici accanto al nostro...per non parlare dei giornali porno e successivamente dei video porno che erano all'ordine del giorno.
> Insomma, di tutto di più.
> ...


Io non provo nè nausea nè consolazione leggendo le tue parole. Solo un senso di gelo, che è quello che mi porto dentro da quando certe cose sono emerse dal buio. So bene come vanno le cose nel mondo, ho parecchi amici. Io non mi illudevo di avere un marito diverso, ma di avere un rapporto diverso sì.

Gli ho sempre detto che avrei capito e accettato un tradimento. Non pensavo che potesse nascondere così bene una vita segreta, che si fingesse tanto diverso da ció che era. Questo mi ha traumatizzato. Ed è per questo che oggi non reputo più possibile un rapporto che non preveda la possibilitá di avere rapporti sessuali anche con altre persone. Perchè non voglio più illudermi. Non voglio più investire totalmente sull'altro. E non voglio che l'altro investa totalmente su di me. Ammetto, peró, che se scoprissi che mio marito va ancora con donne a pagamento, cosa che attualmente è molto improbabile, lo lascerei senza pensarci due volte. È stato un colpo troppo grosso per me, troppo pesante e umiliante. Mi ha cambiata dentro. E forse le tracce che ha lasciato in me, anche se magari non me ne rendo pienamente conto, sono ancora dolorose.


----------



## ferita (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non provo nè nausea nè consolazione leggendo le tue parole. Solo un senso di gelo, che è quello che mi porto dentro da quando certe cose sono emerse dal buio. So bene come vanno le cose nel mondo, ho parecchi amici. Io non mi illudevo di avere un marito diverso, ma di avere un rapporto diverso sì.
> 
> Gli ho sempre detto che avrei capito e accettato un tradimento. Non pensavo che potesse nascondere così bene una vita segreta, che si fingesse tanto diverso da ció che era. Questo mi ha traumatizzato. Ed è per questo che oggi non reputo più possibile un rapporto che non preveda la possibilitá di avere rapporti sessuali anche con altre persone. Perchè non voglio più illudermi. Non voglio più investire totalmente sull'altro. E non voglio che l'altro investa totalmente su di me. Ammetto, peró, che se scoprissi che mio marito va ancora con donne a pagamento, cosa che attualmente è molto improbabile, lo lascerei senza pensarci due volte. È stato un colpo troppo grosso per me, troppo pesante e umiliante. Mi ha cambiata dentro. E forse le tracce che ha lasciato in me, anche se magari non me ne rendo pienamente conto, sono ancora dolorose.



I "traditori" devono essere tanto intelligenti da non farsi beccare, perchè tanto, comunque, sono sicura che lo fanno e lo rifaranno.
Mio marito c'è riuscito a non farsi scoprire per tre anni e mezzo, non mi sono mai accorta di nulla...eppure ero sempre molto attenta!
...poi però è bastato uno scontrino caduto nella macchina e lo squallore è venuto tutto a galla e ha cambiato totalmente la mia vita...
Sentendo le esperienze dei miei colleghi ero preparata, ma non sufficientemente per non soffrire come un cane.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non provo nè nausea nè consolazione leggendo le tue parole. Solo un senso di gelo, che è quello che mi porto dentro da quando certe cose sono emerse dal buio. So bene come vanno le cose nel mondo, ho parecchi amici. Io non mi illudevo di avere un marito diverso, ma di avere un rapporto diverso sì.
> 
> Gli ho sempre detto che avrei capito e accettato un tradimento. Non pensavo che potesse nascondere così bene una vita segreta, che si fingesse tanto diverso da ció che era. Questo mi ha traumatizzato. Ed è per questo che oggi non reputo più possibile un rapporto che non preveda la possibilitá di avere rapporti sessuali anche con altre persone. Perchè non voglio più illudermi. Non voglio più investire totalmente sull'altro. E non voglio che l'altro investa totalmente su di me. Ammetto, peró, che se scoprissi che mio marito va ancora con donne a pagamento, cosa che attualmente è molto improbabile, lo lascerei senza pensarci due volte. È stato un colpo troppo grosso per me, troppo pesante e umiliante. Mi ha cambiata dentro. E forse le tracce che ha lasciato in me, anche se magari non me ne rendo pienamente conto, sono ancora dolorose.


Posso permettermi di farti queste domande? Come mai se tuo marito andasse a prostitute lo lasceresti immediatamente? Quali sono le motivazioni di questa tua convinzione? Cosa cambia avere un'amante o andare a prostitute?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> I "traditori" devono essere tanto intelligenti da non farsi beccare, perchè tanto, comunque, sono sicura che lo fanno e lo rifaranno.
> Mio marito c'è riuscito a non farsi scoprire per tre anni e mezzo, non mi sono mai accorta di nulla...eppure ero sempre molto attenta!
> ...poi però è bastato uno scontrino caduto nella macchina e lo squallore è venuto tutto a galla e ha cambiato totalmente la mia vita...
> Sentendo le esperienze dei miei colleghi ero preparata, ma non sufficientemente per non soffrire come un cane.


Ho fatto una riflessione leggendoti. Capita spesso forse troppo spesso che nella vita, quello che sentiamo e quello che diciamo perde valore e/o comunque non viene realmente assorbito ed il tutto diventa routinne non dando il giusto peso a segnali parole ed altro. E spesso ci si rende conto troppo tardi di questo.


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Posso permettermi di farti queste domande? Come mai se tuo marito andasse a prostitute lo lasceresti immediatamente? Quali sono le motivazioni di questa tua convinzione? Cosa cambia avere un'amante o andare a prostitute?


Perchè posso comprendere l'interesse per un'altra persona, il desiderio, la curiositá, anche l'affetto...la relazione umana, insomma. Ho avuto alcuni amanti e so che puó succedere, credo sia umano.

Non mi piace invece la relazione strumentale che un uomo cerca in una prostituta. Non mi piace l'idea che paghi il suo corpo, che potrebbe essere il suo o quello di un'altra donna...trovo che sia un tipo di relazione che di umano ha davvero poco. Per me il sesso è la condivisione di un'intimitá desiderata, voluta che dá piacere a entrambi. So che mio marito ha usato invece il sesso per distruggersi, per stordirsi e per lui, più che piacere, era solitudine e vuoto interiore.

Io con un uomo così non potrei più condividere la vita. Non sarebbe più il mio compagno e non avrei più la forza di sostenerlo come ho fatto in passato.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè posso comprendere l'interesse per un'altra persona, il desiderio, la curiositá, anche l'affetto...la relazione umana, insomma. Ho avuto alcuni amanti e so che puó succedere, credo sia umano.
> 
> Non mi piace invece la relazione strumentale che un uomo cerca in una prostituta. Non mi piace l'idea che paghi il suo corpo, che potrebbe essere il suo o quello di un'altra donna...trovo che sia un tipo di relazione che di umano ha davvero poco. Per me il sesso è la condivisione di un'intimitá desiderata, voluta che dá piacere a entrambi. So che mio marito ha usato invece il sesso per distruggersi, per stordirsi e per lui, più che piacere, era solitudine e vuoto interiore.
> 
> Io con un uomo così non potrei più condividere la vita. Non sarebbe più il mio compagno e non avrei più la forza di sostenerlo come ho fatto in passato.


Quoto ogni signola parola. e' quello che penso ogni volta che qualcuno cerca di capire la differenza (per me enorme) tra avere una relazione e cercare sesso occasionale e/o a pagamento


----------



## Annuccia (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> L'ho tempestato di sms e gli ho detto che mi manca un niente per fargliela pagare, il mio dolore non è per l"amore" perso, ma per come mi ha ingannato spacciandosi per chi non è...visto che si è fidanzato ne 2005 doveva sparire dalla mia vita, invece a continuato a rincorrermi anche quando sparivo. Con tutto il materiale che ho foto, mail sms di anni ho una bomba nelle mani...mi frenano solo i bimbi.


sinceramente quetsa storia mi sconvolge..in genere l'amante sa della moglie dei figli ecc...sta al suo posto e riveste il suo come dire ruolo....
qui lui oltre a farla in barba alla moglie...l'ha fatta anche a lei...coise da pazzi...ma una cosa non mi spiego
come hai fatto in tutto questo tempo a non accorgerti che era sposato..cavolo deve essere davvero bravo...
perchè è facile mentire alla moglie...anche perchè l'amante è complice ma in questo caso..beh....non finirò mai di stupirmi....


----------



## ferita (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ho fatto una riflessione leggendoti. Capita spesso forse troppo spesso che nella vita, quello che sentiamo e quello che diciamo perde valore e/o comunque non viene realmente assorbito ed il tutto diventa routinne non dando il giusto peso a segnali parole ed altro. E spesso ci si rende conto troppo tardi di questo.


E' vero.
Davo mio marito per scontato.
Lui era lì, c'era ma non lo vedevo. Dopo tanti anni di matrimonio i pensieri e parole avevano perduto il loro significato. Il nostro rapporto si era ridotto ad una monotona routine.
Il tradimento ti fa soffrire tanto, ti mortifica, ti distrugge, ti annienta...ma ti fa anche vedere l'altra persona come un essere umano, nel mio caso come un uomo (desiderabile per le altre ...)...e allora tra la rabbia e l'angoscia inizia un processo mentale che non è altro che un autoesame e un desiderio di riconquista.
Prendere coscienza che nessuno (me per prima) è eterno è già un grande passo.:smile:


----------



## Minerva (9 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Non so se vi consola o se vi nausea ancora di più, ma sono stata impiegata in un ufficio di soli uomini (avvocati) per tanti anni e alla fine mi consideravano "una\uno" di loro e quindi sentivo tutti i discorsi e sapevo molto della loro vita intima.
> Vi assicuro che non ce n'era uno che non tradisse la moglie.
> Vi dico subito: la maggior parte di andava a prostitute (quasi tutti), poi c'era quello che aveva una storia con la vicina di casa, e quell'altro con l'amica della moglie, e più di uno con le colleghe degli uffici accanto al nostro...per non parlare dei giornali porno e successivamente dei video porno che erano all'ordine del giorno.
> Insomma, di tutto di più.
> ...


no.
perché volendo arrivare alla determinazione che sia un fatto di evoluzione(involuzione) naturale del rapporto occorrerebbe dichiarare con onestà l'intento  e la volontà di procedere.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Triste idealizzare l'altro.
Farne un dio.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Triste idealizzare l'altro.
> Farne un dio.


non si tratta di idealizzare...ma scoprire che per anni una persona ha fatto il "doppio gioco"....è normale che ti cada il mondo addosso!


----------



## ferita (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Triste idealizzare l'altro.
> Farne un dio.



Più che triste è sbagliato!
Sono vissuta 30 anni nella sua ombra.
Adesso sto uscendo dall'ombra allo scoperto e anche se è difficile ce la sto facendo.
Mi sento più viva di prima nonostante i rodimenti e la rabbia che ogni tanto ritornano...


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> La distanza mi frega un pò io sono a venezia e lui in romagna.....manco conosco il suo domicilio nel 2010 ha traslocato, e per me la sua casa era nel veneto


Questa è facile : hai provato con le www.paginebianche.it ?? 
Ammesso e non concesso che il nome e cognome che conoscevi fossero quelli veri ... 

Per il mio giudizio su di lui mi limito, per educazione, a citare Albert Eistein "Esistono due cose infinite : l'universo e la stupidità umana. Ho qualche dubbio sull'universo! "


----------



## Annuccia (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Per voi cosa spinge un uomo ha crearsi una doppia vita?
> 
> Nella prima di spaccia per eterno peter pan, che non sarà mai padre, che ha amato in passato e non riuscirà più ad avere relazioni impegnative, però insegue un unica donna o meglio un unica amante "inconsapevole" di esserlo.
> 
> ...



non finisco mai di stupirmi...
già secondo me è un'impresa non indifferente nascondere alla moglie l'amante....ma con un po di buona volonta la si fa franca...ma nascondere all'amante la moglie..cioè l'essere sposati ecc...è da premio nobel direi...( non è una lusinga al tizio in questine attenzione)...

roba da matti..


----------



## Annuccia (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Io non provo nè nausea nè consolazione leggendo le tue parole. Solo un senso di gelo, che è quello che mi porto dentro da quando certe cose sono emerse dal buio. So bene come vanno le cose nel mondo, ho parecchi amici. *Io non mi illudevo di avere un marito diverso, ma di avere un rapporto diverso sì.
> 
> *Gli ho sempre detto che avrei capito e accettato un tradimento. Non pensavo che potesse nascondere così bene una vita segreta, che si fingesse tanto diverso da ció che era. Questo mi ha traumatizzato. Ed è per questo che oggi non reputo più possibile un rapporto che non preveda la possibilitá di avere rapporti sessuali anche con altre persone. Perchè non voglio più illudermi. Non voglio più investire totalmente sull'altro. E non voglio che l'altro investa totalmente su di me. Ammetto, peró, che se scoprissi che mio marito va ancora con donne a pagamento, cosa che attualmente è molto improbabile, lo lascerei senza pensarci due volte. È stato un colpo troppo grosso per me, troppo pesante e umiliante. Mi ha cambiata dentro. E forse le tracce che ha lasciato in me, anche se magari non me ne rendo pienamente conto, sono ancora dolorose.



riguardo alla frase in neretto....lo penso..pensavo anche io....io e mio marito avevamo un rapporto speciale...
conoscendolo bene sapevo che non era perfetto...sapevo le sue debolezze...non le ho mai giudicate...sai...lui è stato sempre sincero con me..tranne l'ultima volta...
facevamo alle volte un gioco...una volta l'anno...o quando capitava..io lo chiamavo il gioco della verità e del punto e a capo...non ridete...ma ci sedevamo e raccontavamo tutte le nostre verità...per lopiu erano sciocchezze...certo sciocchezze rispetto alla sua storia con quella li...lui era fatto così..
lui mi idsse una volta...:scusa ho sbagliato..ma in quel momento sono stato debole mi sono lasciato andare...perchè anche noi donne se vogliamo possiamo fare perdere il controllo no???
ma quelle erano tutte fesserie alla fine...ma quest'ultima no...ecco perchè ancora non mi sono ripresa...
certo non sarebbe stato facile per lui questa volta dirmi la verità....ma poteva farlo..perchè sa che io lo avrei capito...perchè capisco che alle volte ci si immerge in qualcosa di piu grande di noi e non si sa come uscirne...
per come sono fatta io per come eravamo fatti noi poteva dirmelo...se poi voleva stare con lei..poteva farlo..io mi sasrei levata dalle palle...come avevo gia fatto...
forse ho divagato...mi sono allontanata dal contesto del 3d....ma questa tua frase mi ha colpito....

e sono daccordo anche con il resto...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Perchè posso comprendere l'interesse per un'altra persona, il desiderio, la curiositá, anche l'affetto...la relazione umana, insomma. Ho avuto alcuni amanti e so che puó succedere, credo sia umano.
> 
> Non mi piace invece la relazione strumentale che un uomo cerca in una prostituta. Non mi piace l'idea che paghi il suo corpo, che potrebbe essere il suo o quello di un'altra donna...trovo che sia un tipo di relazione che di umano ha davvero poco. Per me il sesso è la condivisione di un'intimitá desiderata, voluta che dá piacere a entrambi. So che mio marito ha usato invece il sesso per distruggersi, per stordirsi e per lui, più che piacere, era solitudine e vuoto interiore.
> 
> Io con un uomo così non potrei più condividere la vita. Non sarebbe più il mio compagno e non avrei più la forza di sostenerlo come ho fatto in passato.


La risposta mi apre altre domande. Ne faccio altre se mi permetti.
Ok abbiamo il desiderio, la curiosità ed anche l'affetto. Questo può portare al tradimento giusto? e se ho ben capito tolleri questo tipo di tradimento e non tolleri l'altro tipo. 
Ora dici che, non ti piace la relazione strumentale, non ti piace che si paghi un corpo, e dici anche che, la relazione tra "un uomo ed una prostituta" non ha nulla di umano. Capisco quello che intendi o almeno credo ( mancanza di coraggio, meschinità, falsità e poca considerazione per l'essere umano, in questo caso per l'essere donna. Etc.
Ok. Ma ora mi domando, ma è peggio tradire con una prostituta dove le motivazioni sono o possono essere "diciamo" altre, che non un tradimento normale dove i sentimenti giocano un ruolo fondamentale e dove dietro un tradimento c'è chissà quale malessere dietro, e dove il traditore la maggior parte delle volte distrugge un'altra famiglia. 
Cioè è chiaro che chi va a prostitute nella maggior parte delle volte è perchè magari cerca un'altro tipo di sesso, e dove molto probabilmente lo cerca perchè non lo trova a casa. O no ?


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> E' vero.
> Davo mio marito per scontato.
> Lui era lì, c'era ma non lo vedevo. Dopo tanti anni di matrimonio i pensieri e parole avevano perduto il loro significato. Il nostro rapporto si era ridotto ad una monotona routine.
> Il tradimento ti fa soffrire tanto, ti mortifica, ti distrugge, ti annienta...ma ti fa anche vedere l'altra persona come un essere umano, nel mio caso come un uomo (desiderabile per le altre ...)...e allora tra la rabbia e l'angoscia inizia un processo mentale che non è altro che un autoesame e un desiderio di riconquista.
> Prendere coscienza che nessuno (me per prima) è eterno è già un grande passo.:smile:


E sono dei gran passi per tutti cara ferita


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> no.
> perché volendo arrivare alla determinazione che sia un fatto di evoluzione(involuzione) naturale del rapporto occorrerebbe dichiarare con onestà l'intento  e la volontà di procedere.


Infatti Minerva si chiama tradimento. E di solito un tradimento parlando di involuzione, fa appunto parte del traditore. E questa involuzione non è data soltanto dal tradimento ma da cosa c'è dietro.


----------



## ferita (9 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> riguardo alla frase in neretto....lo penso..pensavo anche io....io e mio marito avevamo un rapporto speciale...
> conoscendolo bene sapevo che non era perfetto...sapevo le sue debolezze...non le ho mai giudicate...sai...lui è stato sempre sincero con me..tranne l'ultima volta...
> facevamo alle volte un gioco...una volta l'anno...o quando capitava..io lo chiamavo il gioco della verità e del punto e a capo...non ridete...ma ci sedevamo e raccontavamo tutte le nostre verità...per lopiu erano sciocchezze...certo sciocchezze rispetto alla sua storia con quella li...lui era fatto così..
> lui mi idsse una volta...:scusa ho sbagliato..ma in quel momento sono stato debole mi sono lasciato andare...perchè anche noi donne se vogliamo possiamo fare perdere il controllo no???
> ...



Ciao!
Non poteva dirtelo perchè lui vuole te e non lei, non poteva rischiare di perderti!
A volte queste scoperte distruggono la coppia, ma spesso la rinforzano.
Io sono sicura che tu sei il secondo caso.
Deve solo passare il tempo necessario...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La risposta mi apre altre domande. Ne faccio altre se mi permetti.
> Ok abbiamo il desiderio, la curiosità ed anche l'affetto. Questo può portare al tradimento giusto? e se ho ben capito tolleri questo tipo di tradimento e non tolleri l'altro tipo.
> Ora dici che, non ti piace la relazione strumentale, non ti piace che si paghi un corpo, e dici anche che, la relazione tra "un uomo ed una prostituta" non ha nulla di umano. Capisco quello che intendi o almeno credo ( mancanza di coraggio, meschinità, falsità e poca considerazione per l'essere umano, in questo caso per l'essere donna. Etc.
> Ok. Ma ora mi domando, ma è peggio tradire con una prostituta dove le motivazioni sono o possono essere "diciamo" altre, che non un tradimento normale dove i sentimenti giocano un ruolo fondamentale e dove dietro un tradimento c'è chissà quale malessere dietro, e dove il traditore la maggior parte delle volte distrugge un'altra famiglia.
> *Cioè è chiaro che chi va a prostitute nella maggior parte delle volte è perchè magari cerca un'altro tipo di sesso, e dove molto probabilmente lo cerca perchè non lo trova a casa. O no *?


Nel caso di Sole non penso fosse così ma per questo risponde lei.

Per quel che riguarda me ti dico che ancora peggio se la motivazione è questa.
Ovvero tu vuoi fare una cosa, io non sono d'accordo e invece che parlarne con me, capire le mie perplessità e magari aiutarmi a superarle le cerchi a pagamento fuori?


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La risposta mi apre altre domande. Ne faccio altre se mi permetti.
> Ok abbiamo il desiderio, la curiosità ed anche l'affetto. Questo può portare al tradimento giusto? e se ho ben capito tolleri questo tipo di tradimento e non tolleri l'altro tipo.
> Ora dici che, non ti piace la relazione strumentale, non ti piace che si paghi un corpo, e dici anche che, la relazione tra "un uomo ed una prostituta" non ha nulla di umano. Capisco quello che intendi o almeno credo ( mancanza di coraggio, meschinità, falsità e poca considerazione per l'essere umano, in questo caso per l'essere donna. Etc.
> Ok. Ma ora mi domando, ma è peggio tradire con una prostituta dove le motivazioni sono o possono essere "diciamo" altre, che non un tradimento normale dove i sentimenti giocano un ruolo fondamentale e dove dietro un tradimento c'è chissà quale malessere dietro, e dove il traditore la maggior parte delle volte distrugge un'altra famiglia.
> Cioè è chiaro che chi va a prostitute nella maggior parte delle volte è perchè magari cerca un'altro tipo di sesso, e dove molto probabilmente lo cerca perchè non lo trova a casa. O no ?


Si Claudio...
Ma per Sole il problema non si pone in via teorica...
Cioè un conto è dire...se è necessario facciamo la guerra...senza aver mai combattuto.
Un conto è parlare da pacifisti senza aver esperito gli orrori della guerra.

Un conto è sentir parlare della guerra: da un reduce del fronte, o da un campo di prigionia.

Cioè in tutti i post di SOle, traspare il peso enorme della delusione, verso quello che ha fatto suo marito.

Faccio altro esempio.
Tu cadi che so nell'alcoolismo...
Tua moglie riesce andando al sert...ecc..ecc.. a tirarti fuori dai guai...

Non è che dopo puoi dirle...cara cosa vuoi qualche balota con gli amici no?
me la prendo no?

No...una moglie di un alcolista SA che suo marito non deve più toccare un goccio di vino...altrimenti la giostra riparte.
Quindi in casa non tiene alcolici e capisci che se dentro un armadio trova una bottiglia di liquore...si sente veramente spaesata, o spiazzata.

Cioè non è che abbiamo un caso fatto così, in cui lei dice, ok ho scoperto certe cose di te, ok continua pure a farle, che la cosa non mi tange.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel caso di Sole non penso fosse così ma per questo risponde lei.
> 
> *Per quel che riguarda me ti dico che ancora peggio se la motivazione è questa.
> Ovvero tu vuoi fare una cosa, io non sono d'accordo e invece che parlarne con me, capire le mie perplessità e magari aiutarmi a superarle le cerchi a pagamento fuori*?


appunto!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Claudio...
> Ma per Sole il problema non si pone in via teorica...
> Cioè un conto è dire...se è necessario facciamo la guerra...senza aver mai combattuto.
> Un conto è parlare da pacifisti senza aver esperito gli orrori della guerra.
> ...


Conte, tu mille volte hai scritto, e bastaa!! bastaa ora tiratevi su!! basta con questa litania! Ed in parte hai ed avevi ragione a scriverlo, ti tocca farlo è giusto ed hai ragione. Ma guarda Conte che, alla fine quello che rimane è proprio la delusione. E quindi se Sole è delusa, ed ha capito questo, è anche vero che per ogni tradito/a alla fine rimane la delusione, o no?


----------



## Annuccia (9 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Ciao!
> Non poteva dirtelo perchè lui vuole te e non lei, non poteva rischiare di perderti!
> A volte queste scoperte distruggono la coppia, ma spesso la rinforzano.
> Io sono sicura che tu sei il secondo caso.
> Deve solo passare il tempo necessario...



LO SO CHE DEVE PASSARE IL TEMPO..LO SO...
la verità è che io sono cambiata...il mio modo di pensare..di ragionare...
non siamo piu quelli di prima...
mi è tornata la voglia di scappare sai??...non so come mai..andava bene..te ne avevo pure parlato...ma adesso vorrei solo andare via...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Nel caso di Sole non penso fosse così ma per questo risponde lei.
> 
> Per quel che riguarda me ti dico che ancora peggio se la motivazione è questa.
> Ovvero tu vuoi fare una cosa, io non sono d'accordo e invece che parlarne con me, capire le mie perplessità e magari aiutarmi a superarle le cerchi a pagamento fuori?


Farfalla si chiamano variabili credo. Perchè in qualsiasi tipo di tradimento c'è sempre quel pensiero che ti dice, potevamo in qualche maniera risolvere senza arrivare al tradimento. Chi tradisce in una maniera chi in un'altra, ma il punto rimane sempre quello che ho scritto, personalmente credo sia peggio tradire facendosi un'amante, sempre che si possa fare distinzione nel tradimento.
Forse e ripeto forse, non è che per caso vi disturba dentro sapere che esistono le prostitute e che in questa maniera si sminuisca l'essere donna? è una domanda non una provocazione.


----------



## ferita (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte, tu mille volte hai scritto, e bastaa!! bastaa ora tiratevi su!! basta con questa litania! Ed in parte hai ed avevi ragione a scriverlo, ti tocca farlo è giusto ed hai ragione. Ma guarda Conte che, alla fine quello che rimane è proprio la delusione. E quindi se Sole è delusa, ed ha capito questo, è anche vero che per ogni tradito/a alla fine rimane la delusione, o no?



Puoi chiamarla "delusione" o "presa di coscienza".
Meglio la seconda, aiuta ad andare avanti.
Meglio la delusione o la presa di coscienza che vivere senza sapere di essere presi per il culo, no? :smile:


----------



## Annuccia (9 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Puoi chiamarla "delusione" o "presa di coscienza".
> Meglio la seconda, aiuta ad andare avanti.
> Meglio la delusione o la presa di coscienza che vivere senza sapere di essere presi per il culo, no? :smile:


però entrambe le cose fanno male e su questo non ci piove....


----------



## ferita (9 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> LO SO CHE DEVE PASSARE IL TEMPO..LO SO...
> la verità è che io sono cambiata...il mio modo di pensare..di ragionare...
> non siamo piu quelli di prima...
> mi è tornata la voglia di scappare sai??...non so come mai..andava bene..te ne avevo pure parlato...ma adesso vorrei solo andare via...


La vita cambia, così come il modo di pensare e ragionare...ma tirerai le somme più avanti, vedrai alla fine se è andata meglio o peggio 

Fai un viaggio, se puoi, che ti aiuta.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> LO SO CHE DEVE PASSARE IL TEMPO..LO SO...
> la verità è che io sono cambiata...il mio modo di pensare..di ragionare...
> non siamo piu quelli di prima...
> mi è tornata la voglia di scappare sai??...non so come mai..andava bene..te ne avevo pure parlato...ma adesso vorrei solo andare via...


Annuccia... è normale. Voglia di andare via, di lasciarsi alle spalle tutto. Perchè sai che sarà faticoso restare e hai il dubbio che ne valga la pena. Se sarai sicura che ne vale la pena, resterai. Alla fine secondo me l'unica soluzione è quella: guardare quello che adesso abbiamo davanti e scegliere.


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

Annuccia ha detto:


> non finisco mai di stupirmi...
> già secondo me è un'impresa non indifferente nascondere alla moglie l'amante....ma con un po di buona volonta la si fa franca...ma nascondere all'amante la moglie..cioè l'essere sposati ecc...è da premio nobel direi...( non è una lusinga al tizio in questine attenzione)...
> 
> roba da matti..


un bravo attore senza dubbio e ha approfittato della mia buona fede, ingenuità...sai quello che fa più male dell'inganno è che tutto naque come amicizia nel 2000 il mio primo anno da separata da mio marito, il primo bacio ce lo siamo dati nel 2002. L'avermi ingannata come persona fa male perchè mi ha fatto essere ciò che non avrei mai voluto essere un amante. Il fatto poi dell lontananza, della doppia casa, del lavoro indipendente che lo porta in giro a reso tutto più facile. Non so se hai letto gli altri miei post...cmq a dicembre mi ha raccontato la balla del padre single, ma oramai stavo per scoprire tutto..


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Questa è facile : hai provato con le www.paginebianche.it ??
> Ammesso e non concesso che il nome e cognome che conoscevi fossero quelli veri ...
> 
> Per il mio giudizio su di lui mi limito, per educazione, a citare Albert Eistein "Esistono due cose infinite : l'universo e la stupidità umana. Ho qualche dubbio sull'universo! "


Le PAGINE BIANCHE...oramai sono obsolete:
1- perchè la diffusione dell'uso dei cellulari  ha portato la rimozione del fisso, tanti tengono la linea solo per l'adsl.
2- per la normativa della privacy puoi scegliere di non apparire in elenco, quindi nella pagine bianche non appari

Nome e cognome sono veri ci siamo conosciuti in ambito lavorativo nel 2000 e per sicurezza ho ricontrollato di ricente nell'albo che puoi trovare nel registro delle imprese...tra l'altro ha spostato la sua residenza in veneto, in romagna dove vive nella nuova casa ha solo il domicilio, sicuramente ha intestato la casa alla moglie, per questione di tasse.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Le PAGINE BIANCHE...oramai sono obsolete:
> 1- perchè la diffusione dell'uso dei cellulari ha portato la rimozione del fisso, tanti tengono la linea solo per l'adsl.
> 2- per la normativa della privacy puoi scegliere di non apparire in elenco, quindi nella pagine bianche non appari
> 
> Nome e cognome sono veri ci siamo conosciuti in ambito lavorativo nel 2000 e per sicurezza ho ricontrollato di ricente nell'albo che puoi trovare nel registro delle imprese...tra l'altro a spostato la sua residenza in veneto, in romagna dove vive nella nuova casa ha solo il domicilio, sicuramente *ha intestato la casa alla moglie, per questione di tasse*.


...interessante...:diavoletto:


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Allontanati per sempre da questo uomo, cioè dalla parvenza di uomo perchè c'è ne corre acqua sotto i ponti prima di poter definire uomo un maschio. Io comunque al posto tuo una cosa la farei, digli, scrivigli o comunque fagli sapere che, nel momento in cui lui!! avrà un'altra amante ti sentirai in dovere di avvertire prima la nuova amante e poi la moglie.


  dimmi te come farei mai a scoprire la nuova amante....non so se hai letto i miei vari post, ma non abitiamo vicini io nel veneto lui in romagna e per lavoro e per sport è spesso in giro. E poi credi che uno furbo non sappia nsconder bene, già lo ha fatto con me per anni...


----------



## Non Registrato (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> no, tranne il 2004, quando andai in romagna e sembrava volesse farmi vivere il suo mondo. Ma poi i nostri rapporti si guastarono, tra suoi e miei tira  e molla. Sono sparita mille volte, cambiando numero di cellulare,ma mi trovavo lettere nella buca o suonava il campanello di casa e ci rivedavamo, poi litigi...si allontanava lui, lo rincorrevo io e intanto gli anni sono passati. Nel frattempo ho conosciuto altre persone, ma non riuscivo a vivere le relazioni perchè in loro cercavo lui ed era sempre nella mia testa. Finchè a dicembre tramite dei  miei amici di verona sono stata in romagna e ad una serata ho conosciuto uno del gruppo delle moto e mi ha detto guarda che da quanto so ha un figlio, non so se è sposato ma so che è padre. Quindo lo chiamai subito e il giorno dopo venne a venezia, 5 ore di chiacchiere...dicendomi che aveva avuto il figlio in una avventura estiva, che era un padre single, che si era informato presso un tribunale per sapere cosa fare....che non poteva promettermi nulla, ma gli avrebbe fatto piacere parlare raccontarsi, senza definire il mio ruolo, amica no perchè c'è attrazione, amante no perchè squallido, compagna no...per il piccolo per confondere la figura di madre. Ma a me il tutto puzzava di bruciato....difatti indagando ho scoperto che è "felicemente" sposato e nel 2007 nacque il maschietto e nel 2009 la femminuccia.  QUINDI UN DOPPIO BASTARDO, PERCHE' MI HA INGANNATO PER UNA SECONDA VOLTA OMETTENDO LA VERITA' ANCHE A DICEMBRE.


E' solo un gran stronzo! Addirittura farti fare l'amante a tua insaputa per anni, sapendo che tu eri single.

Se io fossi sua moglie vorrei sapere che razza d'uomo ho sposato. Mi faresti un favore! Almeno ora e' ancora in tempo a rifarsi una vita se vuole, e se vuole se lo tiene sapendo com'è e magari tenendolo un po' d'occhio.

Ma vuoi veramente fargliela passare liscia??


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E' solo un gran stronzo! Addirittura farti fare l'amante a tua insaputa per anni, sapendo che tu eri single.
> 
> Se io fossi sua moglie vorrei sapere che razza d'uomo ho sposato. Mi faresti un favore! Almeno ora e' ancora in tempo a rifarsi una vita se vuole, e se vuole se lo tiene sapendo com'è e magari tenendolo un po' d'occhio.
> 
> Ma vuoi veramente fargliela passare liscia??


una parte di me è cosiì rabbiosa da scatenare l'inferno, mi frenano i 2 bimbi di 5 e 3 anni. Ma materiale ne ho, sms, mail, foto... e non sai quanto vorrei spedire tutto.


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> I "traditori" devono essere tanto intelligenti da non farsi beccare, perchè tanto, comunque, sono sicura che lo fanno e lo rifaranno.
> Mio marito c'è riuscito a non farsi scoprire per tre anni e mezzo, non mi sono mai accorta di nulla...eppure ero sempre molto attenta!
> ...poi però è bastato uno scontrino caduto nella macchina e lo squallore è venuto tutto a galla e ha cambiato totalmente la mia vita...
> Sentendo le esperienze dei miei colleghi ero preparata, ma non sufficientemente per non soffrire come un cane.


Immagino cosa stai vivendo, concordo i traditori "seriali" sono molto intelligenti, intelligenza che appilicano nel progettare piani quasi perfetti, se poi ci metti di mezzo doppie case, doppie auto devi esser anche economicamente molto benestante, AHHHH dimenticavo e tantissima memoria, come tantissima attenzione nel chiamarti con il nome corretto.


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Le PAGINE BIANCHE...oramai sono obsolete:
> 1- perchè la diffusione dell'uso dei cellulari  ha portato la rimozione del fisso, tanti tengono la linea solo per l'adsl.
> 2- per la normativa della privacy puoi scegliere di non apparire in elenco, quindi nella pagine bianche non appari
> 
> Nome e cognome sono veri ci siamo conosciuti in ambito lavorativo nel 2000 e per sicurezza ho ricontrollato di ricente nell'albo che puoi trovare nel registro delle imprese...tra l'altro ha spostato la sua residenza in veneto, in romagna dove vive nella nuova casa ha solo il domicilio, sicuramente ha intestato la casa alla moglie, per questione di tasse.


Guarda che stai parlando con un "professionista" ... era solo un esempio.
Io partendo dal numero di cellulare di lui sono arrivato fino ... al numero di targa dell'auto della moglie !!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Guarda che stai parlando con un "professionista" ... era solo un esempio.
> Io partendo dal numero di cellulare di lui sono arrivato fino ... al numero di targa dell'auto della moglie !!


:diavoletto:


----------



## lunaiena (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Per voi cosa spinge un uomo ha crearsi una doppia vita?
> 
> Nella prima di spaccia per eterno peter pan, che non sarà mai padre, che  ha amato in passato e non riuscirà più ad avere relazioni impegnative,  però insegue un unica donna o meglio un unica amante "inconsapevole" di esserlo.
> 
> ...



Non è  possibile che dietro ci siano degli interessi economici??


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Non è possibile che dietro ci siano degli interessi economici??


non ci sono giustificazioni che tengano! anche se fosse lascia "l'amante" e stai con tua moglie..ma non porti avanti due relazioni parallele


----------



## ferita (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Immagino cosa stai vivendo, concordo i traditori "seriali" sono molto intelligenti, intelligenza che appilicano nel progettare piani quasi perfetti, se poi ci metti di mezzo doppie case, doppie auto devi esser anche economicamente molto benestante, AHHHH dimenticavo e tantissima memoria, come tantissima attenzione nel chiamarti con il nome corretto.



Eh...già...tutta questa attenzione, tutta questa memoria...e poi si perdono uno scontrino nella macchina che finisce tra la portiera ed il sedile...e (ironia della sorta) aprendo la portiera rimane in bilico...se fosse caduto in terra non l'avrei raccolto ma è rimasto incastrato e l'ho preso per buttarlo...Mai mi sarei aspettata che da quel momento la mia vita avrebbe subito una sterzata! 
Avete presente il film "sliding doors"?


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Eh...già...tutta questa attenzione, tutta questa memoria...e poi si perdono uno scontrino nella macchina che finisce tra la portiera ed il sedile...e (ironia della sorta) aprendo la portiera rimane in bilico...se fosse caduto in terra non l'avrei raccolto ma è rimasto incastrato e l'ho preso per buttarlo...Mai mi sarei aspettata che da quel momento la mia vita avrebbe subito una sterzata!
> Avete presente il film "sliding doors"?


ma anche il detto 'la fortuna è cieca ma la sfiga ci vede benissimo'...


----------



## lunaiena (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non ci sono giustificazioni che tengano! anche se fosse lascia "l'amante" e stai con tua moglie..ma non porti avanti due relazioni parallele



Ma non lo stavo giustificando ....
Stavo cercando solo un perchè .......

Questo non cambia il tipo di uomo .....

A me comunque pare un pò impossibile che riesci ad andare avanti 12 anni senza accorgerti di nulla....
12 anni sono lunghi ....
Cioè vacanze insieme....una volta vieni tu da me uan volta vengo io ,la curiosità di conoscere dove vive la persona che stà con me, i suoi parenti i suoi amici .....bhò qualsiasi cosa.....


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non lo stavo giustificando ....
> Stavo cercando solo un perchè .......
> 
> Questo non cambia il tipo di uomo .....
> ...


ci sono persone che sono bravissime a condurre una doppia vita...


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma non lo stavo giustificando ....
> Stavo cercando solo un perchè .......
> 
> Questo non cambia il tipo di uomo .....
> ...


è una storia lunga, fatta di silenzi anche lunghi, io mi allontanavo, lui riappariva. Ho cercato anche di staccarmi e conoscere altre persone, ma lui ci si metteva in mezzo. Cambiare numero di cellulare sparire, poi mi trovavo lettere nella buca oppure suona va il campanello.Certo che andavo da lui nella sua casa in veneto, poi comunque era molto selvatico, sfuggente, mi diceva è giusto che ognuno abbia la sua cerchia di amici. Non so se hai letto gli altri miei post, c'è un pò di più. Mi ha plagiato ed io scema che mi sono lasciata plagiare....almeno avesse avuto la correttezza di dirmi di esser un amante consapevole.


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono persone che sono bravissime a condurre una doppia vita...


concordo poi se hai tutto doppio, casa, auto, impegni sportivi, lavoro fuori sede ed autonomo.....tutto aiuta


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> concordo poi se hai tutto doppio, casa, auto, impegni sportivi, lavoro fuori sede ed autonomo.....tutto aiuta


comunque la mente umana davvero non ha limiti....quello che mi chiedo è a che scopo fare una cosa del genere


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Eh...già...tutta questa attenzione, tutta questa memoria...e poi si perdono uno scontrino nella macchina che finisce tra la portiera ed il sedile...e (ironia della sorta) aprendo la portiera rimane in bilico...se fosse caduto in terra non l'avrei raccolto ma è rimasto incastrato e l'ho preso per buttarlo...Mai mi sarei aspettata che da quel momento la mia vita avrebbe subito una sterzata!
> Avete presente il film "sliding doors"?


"sliding doors" proprio...pensa me che ho scoperto per caso in una cena in romagna tra amici di verona e nuovi conoscenti, che era padre. Il mondo è proprio piccolo...nell'ambiente poi dei motori romagnoli non pensavo fosse così piccolo.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> è una storia lunga, fatta di silenzi anche lunghi, io mi allontanavo, lui riappariva. Ho cercato anche di staccarmi e conoscere altre persone, ma lui ci si metteva in mezzo. Cambiare numero di cellulare sparire, poi mi trovavo lettere nella buca oppure suona va il campanello.Certo che andavo da lui nella sua casa in veneto, poi comunque era molto selvatico, sfuggente, mi diceva è giusto che ognuno abbia la sua cerchia di amici. Non so se hai letto gli altri miei post, c'è un pò di più. Mi ha plagiato ed io scema che mi sono lasciata plagiare....almeno avesse avuto la correttezza di dirmi di esser un amante consapevole.


Scusami ma quando leggo queste storie faccio fatica a credere che esistano persone così.....come lui intendo eh!

E che riescano sempre a farsela filare liscia.......

Non so cosa farei sicuramente la prima cosa è di farlo uscire dalla mia vita...
l'hai ancora sentito ,visto......
Ma gari l'hai gia scritto ma no ho letto tutto....


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> ci sono persone che sono bravissime a condurre una doppia vita...


Mi chiedo come facciano ... io fatico non poco a viverne una sola !!


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Mi chiedo come facciano ... io fatico non poco a viverne una sola !!


ah bò...


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> comunque la mente umana davvero non ha limiti....quello che mi chiedo è a che scopo fare una cosa del genere


me lo chiedo anch'io e lo chiesto pure a lui senza risposta,  ovviamente.  Poteva dirmi nel 2005, Silvia ho conosciuto una donna mi  sono innamorato non sentiamoci e non vediamoci più. Sarebbe stata dura,  ma avrei apprezzato l'onestà. Lui così ha continuato a vivere la stessa  vita come quando mi ha conosciuto, libero, single e pater pan. Non  capisco anche il suo mentirmi nuovamente in dicembre spacciandosi da  padre single.......di certo non ama sua moglie, pensa tradita sempre da  fidanzata, da moglie, quand'era incinta.....SEMPRE....NON AMA NESSUNO


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Scusami ma quando leggo queste storie faccio fatica a credere che esistano persone così.....come lui intendo eh!
> 
> E che riescano sempre a farsela filare liscia.......
> 
> ...


è sparito da dicembre 2011.... certo che è uscito, ma la mia rabbia, il dolore per il raggiro mi sta ancora devastando... l'ho conosciuto nel maggio 2000 siamo a maggio 2012....siamo stati anche dei mesi senza sentirci, ma in 12 anni c'è sempre stato in un modo o nell'altro.


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Farfalla si chiamano variabili credo. Perchè in qualsiasi tipo di tradimento c'è sempre quel pensiero che ti dice, potevamo in qualche maniera risolvere senza arrivare al tradimento. Chi tradisce in una maniera chi in un'altra, ma il punto rimane sempre quello che ho scritto, personalmente credo sia peggio tradire facendosi un'amante, sempre che si possa fare distinzione nel tradimento.
> Forse e ripeto forse, non è che per caso vi disturba dentro sapere che esistono le prostitute e che in questa maniera si sminuisca l'essere donna? è una domanda non una provocazione.


No non mi sminuisce come donna il sapere che esistono le prostitute. Il mio essere donna è sminuito dall'immagine che certe donne danno di loro. Sminuiscono la mia idea di donna quelle come la non registrata che guardava il portafoglio per decidere il fidanzato giusto per lei. Sviliscono il mio essere donna quelle che scendono a compromessi epr arrivare. Le prositute sono prostitute e fanno le prostitute, niente in contrario. 

Tornando all'argomento. Non riesco a fare sesso fine a se stesso e non sto dicendo che devo amare per fare sesso ma devo essere conivolta. L'essere coinvolta presuppone una conoscenza della persona. 
Quidni posso capire che mio marito sia attratto da una donna per mille motivi e che ci finisca a letto, non posso accettare che vada con una donna semplicemnte per uno sfogo fisico. Non posso accettare che cerchi in internet una donna con cui fare sesso ecc ecc.... impensabile che lo faccia pagando.
Non è un giudizio per chi lo fa, ho amici che frequentano siti e che hanno rapporti anche con sconosciute, non mi interessa e restano miei amici ma non potrei mai accettare questo comportamento dal mio compagno


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Mi chiedo come facciano ... io fatico non poco a viverne una sola !!


si è costruito un nido ( moglie e figli ) e con me ha continuato a far vivere quella sua parte selvaggia, libera, contorta... di sicuro i soldi ed il lavoro aiutano. Ma per me c'è anche una parte psichiartrica, vivere l'ebrezza del brivido, come quella che vive con le sue moto, per sopravvivere ha bisogno di entrambe le vite.....ma almeno rendi consapevole l'amante e chiedi  se vuole partecipare  a questo gioco crudele.


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> me lo chiedo anch'io e lo chiesto pure a lui senza risposta, ovviamente. Poteva dirmi nel 2005, Silvia ho conosciuto una donna mi sono innamorato non sentiamoci e non vediamoci più. Sarebbe stata dura, ma avrei apprezzato l'onestà. Lui così ha continuato a vivere la stessa vita come quando mi ha conosciuto, libero, single e pater pan. Non capisco anche il suo mentirmi nuovamente in dicembre spacciandosi da padre single.......di certo non ama sua moglie, pensa tradita sempre da fidanzata, da moglie, quand'era incinta.....SEMPRE....NON AMA NESSUNO


ti dico una cosa: so per certo che non si parla della stessa persona... ma ho assistito ad una storia simile, mooolto simile alla tua. Anzi pure peggio: la persona fu avvisata di come stavano le cose, lui raddoppiò le balle, fece la parte del povero martire con la moglie pazza ricoverata in TSO(non era vero nulla), si fece presentare i genitori, le regalò un anello di fidanzamento. E aveva pure un'altra. Parlava con questa persona di crescere con lei la figlia, nel frattempo si faceva mettere su casa dai suoceri. Ora, ovviamente io non mi riconosco in quel modo di vivere, per me è impensabile, lo è per la maggior parte della gente. Ma esistono... raccontano balle così enormi che è impossibile pensare che le stiano raccontando. Eppure vengono creduti. Non ti dico le balle che raccontava alla moglie per dormire fuori casa... la faceva pure sentire in colpa.
Ora... lavora sulla tua autostima, ripigliati, non potrai mai capire quell'uomo, rinuncia a farlo.


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti dico una cosa: so per certo che non si parla della stessa persona... ma ho assistito ad una storia simile, mooolto simile alla tua. Anzi pure peggio: la persona fu avvisata di come stavano le cose, lui raddoppiò le balle, fece la parte del povero martire con la moglie pazza ricoverata in TSO(non era vero nulla), si fece presentare i genitori, le regalò un anello di fidanzamento. E aveva pure un'altra. Parlava con questa persona di crescere con lei la figlia, nel frattempo si faceva mettere su casa dai suoceri. Ora, ovviamente io non mi riconosco in quel modo di vivere, per me è impensabile, lo è per la maggior parte della gente. Ma esistono... raccontano balle così enormi che è impossibile pensare che le stiano raccontando. Eppure vengono creduti. Non ti dico le balle che raccontava alla moglie per dormire fuori casa... la faceva pure sentire in colpa.
> Ora... lavora sulla tua autostima, ripigliati, non potrai mai capire quell'uomo, rinuncia a farlo.


no, non è la stessa persona anche seè sconvolgente cò che hai riportato. So che devo ripigliarmi etc etc... ma dopo il mio ex marito con il quale ho condiviso 10 anni della mia vita, lui è stato il secondo uomo della mia vita e farò fatica a dimenticare, come far fatica ad accettare che la passi liscia per tutto il male che ha fatto.


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> si è costruito un nido ( moglie e figli ) e con me ha continuato a far vivere quella sua parte selvaggia, libera, contorta... di sicuro i soldi ed il lavoro aiutano. Ma per me c'è anche una parte psichiartrica, vivere l'ebrezza del brivido, come quella che vive con le sue moto, per sopravvivere ha bisogno di entrambe le vite.....ma almeno rendi consapevole l'amante e chiedi  se vuole partecipare  a questo gioco crudele.


Tu lo descrivi quasi come un "genio del male" che usa la sua subdola intelligenza per vivere due vite parallele.
Io invece ci vedo solo un codardo ...  un omuncolo senza palle, senza dignità e privo del coraggio necessario ad affrontare la realtà delle cose.


----------



## silvia_1968 (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Tu lo descrivi quasi come un "genio del male" che usa la sua subdola intelligenza per vivere due vite parallele.
> Io invece ci vedo solo un codardo ...  un omuncolo senza palle, senza dignità e privo del coraggio necessario ad affrontare la realtà delle cose.


condivido il tuo pensiero,ma mi son posta anche delle domande del perchè lo fa.....di certo di base c'è mancanza di dignità, codardaggine, etc di tutto e di più.....ma c'è anche di sicuro una componente psichiatrica e di dipendenza di entrambe le vite per sopravvivere...


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

ferita ha detto:


> Puoi chiamarla "delusione" o "presa di coscienza".
> Meglio la seconda, aiuta ad andare avanti.
> Meglio la delusione o la presa di coscienza che vivere senza sapere di essere presi per il culo, no? :smile:


Con il Conte stavamo parlando d'altro. Comunque forse so risponderti, ne l'una ne l'altra. Perchè ? perchè tutto è relativo, tutto cambia tutti cambiano e cambiamo e con questi anche le decisioni e le convinzioni, talvolta vale il semplice detto vivi e lascia vivere, nel senso godiamoci quello che abbiamo nel migliore dei modi.


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ti dico una cosa: so per certo che non si parla della stessa persona... ma ho assistito ad una storia simile, mooolto simile alla tua. Anzi pure peggio: la persona fu avvisata di come stavano le cose, lui raddoppiò le balle, fece la parte del povero martire con la moglie pazza ricoverata in TSO(non era vero nulla), si fece presentare i genitori, le regalò un anello di fidanzamento. E aveva pure un'altra. Parlava con questa persona di crescere con lei la figlia, nel frattempo si faceva mettere su casa dai suoceri. Ora, ovviamente io non mi riconosco in quel modo di vivere, per me è impensabile, lo è per la maggior parte della gente. Ma esistono... raccontano balle così enormi che è impossibile pensare che le stiano raccontando. Eppure vengono creduti. Non ti dico le balle che raccontava alla moglie per dormire fuori casa... la faceva pure sentire in colpa.
> Ora... lavora sulla tua autostima, ripigliati, non potrai mai capire quell'uomo, rinuncia a farlo.


Nel mio piccolo : l'ultimo (?) amante di mia moglie le aveva raccontato una storia strappalacrime sulla moglie inferma che ormai non era più in grado di dargli "calore umano" (= sesso)  ... avresti dovuto vedere la faccia di Lei quando, qualche mese dopo, una domenica mattina con la moto passammo "per caso" per il suo paese (ovviamente io non avrei dovuto sapere che quello era il suo paese), ci fermammo a bere il caffè nel bar vicino al parco pubblico e sempre casualmente vedemmo loro due che facevano jogging nel parco ...  ... in quel periodo ero effettivamente un po' ... bastardo !!


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> dimmi te come farei mai a scoprire la nuova amante....non so se hai letto i miei vari post, ma non abitiamo vicini io nel veneto lui in romagna e per lavoro e per sport è spesso in giro. E poi credi che uno furbo non sappia nsconder bene, già lo ha fatto con me per anni...


Tante volte mi sono chiesto se fosse stato meglio non sapere del tradimento, ed anche adesso non so darmi risposta.
Quindi a questo punto non so dirti se sarebbe giusto dire tu, a sua moglie del marito che si ritrova a casa. Ma posso consigliarti solamente di dimenticarlo e cercare la tua serenità, che alla fine è quella che più conta.


----------



## Ultimo (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> No non mi sminuisce come donna il sapere che esistono le prostitute. Il mio essere donna è sminuito dall'immagine che certe donne danno di loro. Sminuiscono la mia idea di donna quelle come la non registrata che guardava il portafoglio per decidere il fidanzato giusto per lei. Sviliscono il mio essere donna quelle che scendono a compromessi epr arrivare. Le prositute sono prostitute e fanno le prostitute, niente in contrario.
> 
> Tornando all'argomento. Non riesco a fare sesso fine a se stesso e non sto dicendo che devo amare per fare sesso ma devo essere conivolta. L'essere coinvolta presuppone una conoscenza della persona.
> Quidni posso capire che mio marito sia attratto da una donna per mille motivi e che ci finisca a letto, non posso accettare che vada con una donna semplicemnte per uno sfogo fisico. Non posso accettare che cerchi in internet una donna con cui fare sesso ecc ecc.... impensabile che lo faccia pagando.
> Non è un giudizio per chi lo fa, ho amici che frequentano siti e che hanno rapporti anche con sconosciute, non mi interessa e restano miei amici ma non potrei mai accettare questo comportamento dal mio compagno


Ok. tutto giusto ma hai scritto delle affermazioni non delle risposte ai perchè o alle differenze tra i due tradimenti.
L'uomo paga? ok cosa ti ferisce? e se ti ferisce perchè paga, mi vuoi fare capire che preferisci che ti tradisca con sentimento? E che quindi il pagare una donna ti ferisce di più per quale motivo ? Insomma io metto degli esempi ma le risposte dovete darmele voi.


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Nel mio piccolo : l'ultimo (?) amante di mia moglie le aveva raccontato una storia strappalacrime sulla moglie inferma che ormai non era più in grado di dargli "calore umano" (= sesso) ... avresti dovuto vedere la faccia di Lei quando, qualche mese dopo, una domenica mattina con la moto passammo "per caso" per il suo paese (ovviamente io non avrei dovuto sapere che quello era il suo paese), ci fermammo a bere il caffè nel bar vicino al parco pubblico e sempre casualmente vedemmo loro *due che facevano jogging nel parco *...  ... in quel periodo ero effettivamente un po' ... bastardo !!


miracolo miracolo...... san gennaro......... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

apa:apa:


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok. tutto giusto ma hai scritto delle affermazioni non delle risposte ai perchè o alle differenze tra i due tradimenti.
> L'uomo paga? ok cosa ti ferisce? e se ti ferisce perchè paga, mi vuoi fare capire che preferisci che ti tradisca con sentimento? E che quindi il pagare una donna ti ferisce di più per quale motivo ? Insomma io metto degli esempi ma le risposte dovete darmele voi.


mi ferisce di più che faccia sesso per una specie di sollazzo....
Certo che mi ferisce meno se mi tradisce per un sentimento, che sia attrazione, affetto, amore...
Mi ferisce l'idea dello sfogo fisico fine a se stesso.
Mi ferisce il pensare che abbia voglia di sesso con chi come e perchè non ha importanza.
Insomma mi piace l'idea che il mio compagno sia mosso da qualcosa di più di un semplice istinto che non è in grado di controllare. forse perchè spero che sia una persona che anche se ha un unico neurone lo tenga nel posto giusto che è un lontano dalla cintura dei pantaloni....

il perchè che sta alla base è che per me il sesso non è ginnastica, non è uno sport è qualcosa che coinvolge, non posso stare con un uomo che lo vive in un modo diverso da questo.


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> mi ferisce di più che faccia sesso per una specie di sollazzo....
> Certo che mi ferisce meno se mi tradisce per un sentimento, che sia attrazione, affetto, amore...
> Mi ferisce l'idea dello sfogo fisico fine a se stesso.
> Mi ferisce il pensare che abbia voglia di sesso con chi come e perchè non ha importanza.
> ...


Quante idee diverse...
Pensa che invece il lato emotivo del tradimento è l'unica cosa che mi ferisce.
Il sesso, lo scambio di fluidi no.
Ma sapere che lui fa l'amore con un altra e non sesso.
Un pò mi fa venire i vermi.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Nel mio piccolo : l'ultimo (?) amante di mia moglie le aveva raccontato una storia strappalacrime sulla moglie inferma che ormai non era più in grado di dargli "calore umano" (= sesso) ... avresti dovuto vedere la faccia di Lei quando, qualche mese dopo, una domenica mattina con la moto passammo "per caso" per il suo paese (ovviamente io non avrei dovuto sapere che quello era il suo paese), ci fermammo a bere il caffè nel bar vicino al parco pubblico e sempre casualmente vedemmo loro due che facevano jogging nel parco ...  ... in quel periodo ero effettivamente un po' ... bastardo !!


ciao Kikko..amante fesso..prima o poi le cose saltano fuori...molti raccontano della moglie ammalata o simili.
Io non l'ho mai fatto..infatti casualmente incontrata''altra''mentre sottobraccio moglie...problemi zero.


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Kikko..amante fesso..prima o poi le cose saltano fuori...molti raccontano della moglie ammalata o simili.
> Io non l'ho mai fatto..infatti casualmente incontrata''altra''mentre sottobraccio moglie...problemi zero.


Fesso o non fesso (lui abita ad una cinquantina di km) il mio scopo era farglielo uscire dalla testa (avevo subodorato che, malgrado tutto, si sentissero ancora) dimostrandole che non era esattamente il "Principe Azzurro" (così lo chiamava negli sms) che Lei si immaginava e che se era letteralmente scomparso dopo una mia "amichevole" telefonata un motivo c'era (a proposito ... la casa dove vive è della moglie).
Se pensavano di poter fare la doppia vita alle mie spalle si sbagliavano di grosso.
Ribadisco : in quel periodo ero bastardo dentro, fuori e tutto attorno !!


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Fesso o non fesso (lui abita ad una cinquantina di km) il mio scopo era farglielo uscire dalla testa (avevo subodorato che, malgrado tutto, si sentissero ancora) dimostrandole che non era esattamente il "Principe Azzurro" (così lo chiamava negli sms) che Lei si immaginava e che se era letteralmente scomparso dopo una mia "amichevole" telefonata un motivo c'era (a proposito ... la casa dove vive è della moglie).
> Se pensavano di poter fare la doppia vita alle mie spalle si sbagliavano di grosso.
> Ribadisco : in quel periodo ero bastardo dentro, fuori e tutto attorno !!


ahahaha..mi immagino la''amichevole''telefonata.....scambiando auto mio amicone per quella marito di una tipa..mi e'preso un colpo..se e'lecito cpome hai fatto a beccarli??dal cell??
Hai fatto bene a essere bastardo...non dovrei dirlo..ma farei lo stesso..sei stato un grande


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahaha..mi immagino la''amichevole''telefonata.....scambiando auto mio amicone per quella marito di una tipa..mi e'preso un colpo..se e'lecito cpome hai fatto a beccarli??dal cell??
> Hai fatto bene a essere bastardo...non dovrei dirlo..ma farei lo stesso..sei stato un grande


Come ?? non lo sai ?? io sono il mago dei cellulari ...:mago:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Come ?? non lo sai ?? io sono il mago dei cellulari ...:mago:


ahahahah...infatti mi hanno regalato iphone..uno dato figlio e altro comprato per tenerli''pari''..mi hanno nokia mod precedente loro..che con il cavolo adopero..meglio  stravecchionokia 3220.. esagem212x da 20€...sono diciamo cosi'piu'''discreti''vero caro Kikko???


----------



## kikko64 (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahah...infatti mi hanno regalato iphone..uno dato figlio e altro comprato per tenerli''pari''..mi hanno nokia mod precedente loro..che con il cavolo adopero..meglio  stravecchionokia 3220.. esagem212x da 20€...sono diciamo cosi'piu'''discreti''vero caro Kikko???


Rileggiti il mio thread "Odio i cellulari" ...


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Rileggiti il mio thread "Odio i cellulari" ...


Mi è venuto un dubbio terribile....Mattia mi ha regalato un anno fa uno smartphone...
mmmmmmhhhhhhhh........
mmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhh

Naaaaa.
Mattia è mica Tebe....


----------



## Simy (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mi è venuto un dubbio terribile....Mattia mi ha regalato un anno fa uno smartphone...
> mmmmmmhhhhhhhh........
> mmmmmmmhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> ...


occhio che l'acqua cheta....


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> occhio che l'acqua cheta....


no no...non ce lo vedo...
sarebbe...non Mattia...


----------



## Sbriciolata (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no...non ce lo vedo...
> sarebbe...non Mattia...


ohhhh come si cambia Tebina quando ti monta la carogna... quante cose fai che non avresti mai pensato di arrivare a fare, tipo rimuovere il rivestimento interno di una macchina...


----------



## Nocciola (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quante idee diverse...
> Pensa che invece il lato emotivo del tradimento è l'unica cosa che mi ferisce.
> Il sesso, lo scambio di fluidi no.
> Ma sapere che lui fa l'amore con un altra e non sesso.
> Un pò mi fa venire i vermi.


Perchè diamo al sesso un'importanza diversa. Per me non è solo scambio di fluido e per me non è concepile scambiare fluidi con uno sconosciuto pagando o meno per il semplice fatto di aver voglia di scambiarli.


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohhhh come si cambia Tebina quando ti monta la carogna... quante cose fai che non avresti mai pensato di arrivare a fare, tipo rimuovere il rivestimento interno di una macchina...


hai ragione si cambia però...
Ti racconto questa...
Quando ho cominciato a controllargli il cellulare per capire se davvero non la sentiva...lui ha cominciato a cancellare i messaggi in arrivo...PECCATO (conosco i miei polli) che non abbia controllato i messaggi in uscita...che lui chiaramente aveva flaggato da non tenere.

Non lo sa ancora oggi che ho letto ogni risposta che aveva dato a lei ,compresa "Tu parli con qualcuno perchè Tebe sa sempre tutto!!!" semplicemente rispristinando l'opzione salva messaggi in uscita.

Non ce lo vedo a smanettare con uno smartphone.
So che ogni tanto mi controlla la macchina di notte rubandomi le chiavi dalla borsa...come se non me ne accorgessi....insomma...
Non proprio un segugio, eh?


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

RIMUOVERE IL RIVSTIMENTO DELLA MACCHINA??????

e cos'hai trovato?
Curiosa...


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> no no...non ce lo vedo...
> sarebbe...non Mattia...



invornita non ci hai pensato???a proposito di romagna..a RSM vendono da anni smartphone truccati..se lo vedi e'identico,,ma dentro c'e'programma''speciale''..funziona cosi..io te lo regalo..lui(il cell..)ogno volta che manda sms o riceve,lo''gira''al mio cell.in tempo reale...mi dice che numeri chiami o ricevi....volendo c'e'anche gps integrato..in pratica arrivo fuori stanza motel.....ocio......va detto che costa il doppio del normale...ah se non ci fossi io qua'dentro


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invornita non ci hai pensato???a proposito di romagna..a RSM vendono da anni smartphone truccati..se lo vedi e'identico,,ma dentro c'e'programma''speciale''..funziona cosi..io te lo regalo..lui(il cell..)ogno volta che manda sms o riceve,lo''gira''al mio cell.in tempo reale...mi dice che numeri chiami o ricevi....volendo c'e'anche gps integrato..in pratica arrivo fuori stanza motel.....ocio......va detto che costa il doppio del normale...ah se non ci fossi io qua'dentro


No ok...lo so che esistono sti robi ma...se controllasse saremmo già al dramma!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> No ok...lo so che esistono sti robi ma...se controllasse saremmo già al dramma!!!!


preferisce non sapere..cosi'anche lui si puo'dedicare al cornificio


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> preferisce non sapere..cosi'anche lui si puo'dedicare al cornificio


Magari preferisse non sapere...sta solo aspettando di beccarmi...quasi giornalmente fa battute del tipo
"Come sta il tuo amante?"
Oppure "Non riesco più a codificare i tuoi gusti..prima solo i toy ora non lo so più..."
L'altra settimana ha tirato fuori pure il nome di Manager...
Sta sparando nel mucchio dei miei ipotetici9 amanti e controlla le mie reazioni.
Ma sono nata sgamata e diversamente fedele!!!

Anche perchè, ironicamente, non nego...
:mrgreen:


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Magari preferisse non sapere...sta solo aspettando di beccarmi...quasi giornalmente fa battute del tipo
> "Come sta il tuo amante?"
> Oppure "Non riesco più a codificare i tuoi gusti..prima solo i toy ora non lo so più..."
> L'altra settimana ha tirato fuori pure il nome di Manager...
> ...


ahahah.io sono messo peggio.. faccio come tutti barba al mattino..stamattina no..in pausa a casa mi metto a farmela..e giu'interrogatorio''perche'la barba di pomeriggio??''..''dove devi andare'???'' ....''da lei??''..alla sera spesso fa'come mattia..''tanto lo so ch scopi anche fuori''.........ahahahaha...

solo che io..al tuo contrario..tremo al pensiero che mi emuli...


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahah.io sono messo peggio.. faccio come tutti barba al mattino..stamattina no..in pausa a casa mi metto a farmela..e giu'interrogatorio''perche'la barba di pomeriggio??''..''dove devi andare'???'' ....''da lei??''..alla sera spesso fa'come mattia..''tanto lo so ch scopi anche fuori''.........ahahahaha...
> 
> solo che io..al tuo contrario..*tremo al pensiero che mi emuli..*.


Beh...non è che io sia proprio tranquilla ma...con che diritto potrei dirgli qualcosa?

E se la beccassi Lothar?
Cosa faresti?


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Beh...non è che io sia proprio tranquilla ma...con che diritto potrei dirgli qualcosa?
> 
> E se la beccassi Lothar?
> Cosa faresti?



non lo so mia cara..con che faccia tosta potrei arrabbiarmi????il problema e 'che lei ci mette un amen a ricambiare....e'molto ambita..vedo come la mangiano.....come si fa'??


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non lo so mia cara..con che faccia tosta potrei arrabbiarmi????il problema e 'che lei ci mette un amen a ricambiare....e'molto ambita..vedo come la mangiano.....come si fa'??


va beh...stai accuorto...
per esperienza le corna dei fedeli fanno più male delle altre...
Io so!


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> La risposta mi apre altre domande. Ne faccio altre se mi permetti.
> Ok abbiamo il desiderio, la curiosità ed anche l'affetto. Questo può portare al tradimento giusto? e se ho ben capito tolleri questo tipo di tradimento e non tolleri l'altro tipo.
> Ora dici che, non ti piace la relazione strumentale, non ti piace che si paghi un corpo, e dici anche che, la relazione tra "un uomo ed una prostituta" non ha nulla di umano. Capisco quello che intendi o almeno credo ( mancanza di coraggio, meschinità, falsità e poca considerazione per l'essere umano, in questo caso per l'essere donna. Etc.
> Ok. Ma ora mi domando, ma è peggio tradire con una prostituta dove le motivazioni sono o possono essere "diciamo" altre, che non un tradimento normale dove i sentimenti giocano un ruolo fondamentale e dove dietro un tradimento c'è chissà quale malessere dietro, e dove il traditore la maggior parte delle volte distrugge un'altra famiglia.
> *Cioè è chiaro che chi va a prostitute nella maggior parte delle volte è perchè magari cerca un'altro tipo di sesso, e dove molto probabilmente lo cerca perchè non lo trova a casa. O no *?


Assolutamente no.

Io con mio marito ho fatto qualunque tipo di sesso, ho sperimentato qualunque gioco erotico a parte le situazioni a tre. Mi è sempre piaciuto fare sesso, non ho mai avuto inibizioni e ogni uomo con cui sono stata mi ha sempre considerata una buona amante. Per mio marito sono sempre stata la donna ideale da questo punto di vista. Ancora oggi abbiamo una grande fantasia a letto, ci divertiamo molto. E lui stesso ammette che ciò che ha fatto con me non l'ha mai fatto con nessun'altra donna.

Credo che il problema, come ti ho detto, stia nella ricerca di un sesso sganciato da ogni ripo di relazione umana.

Mi chiedi se non sia peggio un sentimento, piuttosto che l'atto meccanico della scopata e via. No, non lo è. Il sentimento, per quanto sia doloroso per il tradito, è un'esperienza che per il traditore può essere formativa. Io ho imparato moltissimo dai miei amanti, ciascuno di loro ha contribuito a mettere un tassello nella persona che sono oggi. Per mio marito, invece, tutta questa ricerca spasmodica e ossessiva di sesso è stato un girone infernale che a livello di esperienza umana non ha lasciato nulla, se non devastazione e solitudine.


----------



## lothar57 (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va beh...stai accuorto...
> per esperienza le corna dei fedeli fanno più male delle altre...
> Io so!


ci sto mia cara...ma lei per lavoro''deve''essere super volpe..quindi lotta dura..

comunque finche'non ha prove..non fa'...ne sono certo


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quante idee diverse...
> Pensa che invece il lato emotivo del tradimento è l'unica cosa che mi ferisce.
> Il sesso, lo scambio di fluidi no.
> Ma sapere che lui fa l'amore con un altra e non sesso.
> Un pò mi fa venire i vermi.


Non ci siamo capiti.

Non è che non ferisca il sentimento.

E' il tipo di motivazione che ferisce. Forse perchè suscita una delusione immensa in chi viene tradito, che si trova davanti un compagno che ti scade e ti fa cadere, scusa il termine diretto, le palle.

Quello che ho provato io scorrendo i siti di incontri erotici o a pagamento di mio marito? Schifo, nausea, senso di sgomento, rabbia. Pensavo ai miei bambini, uno di appena due anni. Pensavo a tutto il sesso fatto insieme, alla mia presenza, al mio esserci sempre per lui, con il corpo e con l'anima. Mentre lui passava il suo tempo a cercare di rimediare scientificamente una scopata con una professionista del settore.

Dopo questa cosa, nei mesi successivi, ho dovuto ingoiare fiumi di pornografia, è stata una full immersion... e le immagini di quei corpi, di quel mondo sterile e vuoto ce le ho ancora impresse nella testa. Tanto che io, che sono sempre stata un'allegra fruitrice di porno, ora se proprio devo guardarmi qualcosa mi butto sugli hentai, perchè appena vedo la faccia di una pornoattrice mi cade la libido sotto zero.

Ecco, questa cosa io l'ho vissuta, l'ho superata, l'ho archiviata e ora è passata. Ma un'altra volta, per il tipo di donna che sono oggi, non la rivivrei più. Lo bacerei sulla fronte, gli augurerei tutto il bene del mondo e lo accompagnerei alla porta.

E attenzione: un conto è un rapporto sessuale senza coinvolgimento emotivo che capita con una persona che ti attrae. Un altro è uscire di casa pensando 'ora vado a rimediare una scopata con chiunque capiti a tiro'. Sono due schemi mentali ben diversi. La prima situazione è successa anche a me. Non è che per me il sesso debba sempre essere accompagnato da chissà che coinvolgimento.


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Non ci siamo capiti.
> 
> Non è che non ferisca il sentimento.
> 
> ...


Sole, stavo rispondendo a Farfalla non in merito alla prostituzione ma in merito al fatto che per me il tradimento non deve essere inquinato da troppo sentimentalismo.
E sul neretto concordo!


----------



## Sole (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sole, stavo rispondendo a Farfalla non in merito alla prostituzione ma in merito al fatto che per me il tradimento non deve essere inquinato da troppo sentimentalismo.
> E sul neretto concordo!


Certo, sì, hai ragione Tebe.

Scusami se sono partita in quarta, ma ammetto che leggere ogni volta la solita frase 'chi cerca un certo tipo di sesso è perchè non lo ha a casa' mi snerva un po'.
Ognuno ha il suo tallone di Achille. Il mio è questo. Dover ribadire che un certo tipo sesso non ha nulla a che fare con un gioioso scambio di fluidi corporei tra persone che si piacciono, ma piuttosto con un'ossessione nella quale affogare una parte di sè, la parte più emotiva e autentica. Il sesso, per certe persone, è come un anestetico. Ma molti non lo immaginano neppure.

Così mi è partito l'embolo e ti ho sciorinato la storia della mia vita, povera Tebe


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, sì, hai ragione Tebe.
> 
> Scusami se sono partita in quarta, ma ammetto che leggere ogni volta la solita frase 'chi cerca un certo tipo di sesso è perchè non lo ha a casa' mi snerva un po'.
> Ognuno ha il suo tallone di Achille. Il mio è questo. Dover ribadire che un certo tipo sesso non ha nulla a che fare con un gioioso scambio di fluidi corporei tra persone che si piacciono, ma piuttosto con un'ossessione nella quale affogare una parte di sè, la parte più emotiva e autentica. Il sesso, per certe persone, è come un anestetico. Ma molti non lo immaginano neppure.
> ...


Ma che povera Tebe...capisco benissimo.
E rileggo sempre la tua storia e il tuo pensiero con empatia...empatia perchè...quel tipo di rapporto è solo stato sfiorato nella mia coppia.
O meglio.
Non ho approfondito.
Quindi...

E anche a me snerva un pò la frase che chi cerca un tipo di sesso è perchè non ce l'ha casa...
Io ne sono un esempio ma dovrei raccontare...
Ci sto pensando ma...devo avere l'ispirazione goliardica..
Magari ci scrivo una pagina di blog.
Mattia&le prostitute.


----------



## lunaiena (9 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Quante idee diverse...
> Pensa che invece il lato emotivo del tradimento è l'unica cosa che mi ferisce.
> Il sesso, lo scambio di fluidi no.
> Ma sapere che lui fa l'amore con un altra e non sesso.
> Un pò mi fa venire i vermi.


Differenza di fare sesso e fare l'amore.. ??
Non riesco ancora a capirla....

No perché a me sembra sempre di fare sesso..


----------



## Tebe (9 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Differenza di fare sesso e fare l'amore.. ??
> Non riesco ancora a capirla....
> 
> *No perché a me sembra sempre di fare sesso..*


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Anche a me!
Cambia la "convenzione"!!!!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Conte, tu mille volte hai scritto, e bastaa!! bastaa ora tiratevi su!! basta con questa litania! Ed in parte hai ed avevi ragione a scriverlo, ti tocca farlo è giusto ed hai ragione. Ma guarda Conte che, alla fine quello che rimane è proprio la delusione. E quindi se Sole è delusa, ed ha capito questo, è anche vero che per ogni tradito/a alla fine rimane la delusione, o no?


SI...
Ma...
Non oso descrivere qui l'elenco di tutte le volte che mia moglie mi ha pesantemente deluso...
E tutte le volte che io sono consapevole di aver deluso lei...

Chi vuole andare avanti e non stare fermo...
NOn bada a tutte queste questioni.


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> è una storia lunga, fatta di silenzi anche lunghi, io mi allontanavo, lui riappariva. Ho cercato anche di staccarmi e conoscere altre persone, ma lui ci si metteva in mezzo. Cambiare numero di cellulare sparire, poi mi trovavo lettere nella buca oppure suona va il campanello.Certo che andavo da lui nella sua casa in veneto, poi comunque era molto selvatico, sfuggente, mi diceva è giusto che ognuno abbia la sua cerchia di amici. Non so se hai letto gli altri miei post, c'è un pò di più. Mi ha plagiato ed io scema che mi sono lasciata plagiare....almeno avesse avuto la correttezza di dirmi di esser un amante consapevole.


:up::up::up::up::up::up::up:
Questo è un ottimo punto di partenza.
Brava!


----------



## contepinceton (9 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Fesso o non fesso (lui abita ad una cinquantina di km) il mio scopo era farglielo uscire dalla testa (avevo subodorato che, malgrado tutto, si sentissero ancora) dimostrandole che non era esattamente il "Principe Azzurro" (così lo chiamava negli sms) che Lei si immaginava e che se era letteralmente scomparso dopo una mia "amichevole" telefonata un motivo c'era (a proposito ... la casa dove vive è della moglie).
> Se pensavano di poter fare la doppia vita alle mie spalle si sbagliavano di grosso.
> Ribadisco : in quel periodo ero bastardo dentro, fuori e tutto attorno !!


Macchè bastardo...sono qua che rido di simpatia...
Hai fatto tutto con sagacia e intelligenza...
E in fondo, tuo diritto, preservare quel che consideri tuo no?

Sai no come è la storiella no?

Vero che ci sono cascata, ma la colpa non è mia, è lui sai che ci sapeva fare con le donne...

Senza voler assolutissimamente criticare la tua signora, NOI sappiamo che bene o male, le nostre donne, non sono fatte di legno...e hanno i loro punti deboli...su cui appunto chi ci sa fare...sa far leva...

Poi casso...tacca battere cuoricino e non capiscono più niente...

Adoro il tuo avatar...
Fai leggere a tua moglie quel libro: il mio divorzio.
Dove una donna spiega come è sempre preferibile un orco buono ad un principe azzurro...

E so come si sta quando sei lì che ti fa certi discorsi e senti dentro una voce che urla...
Signore tieme che la copo!
Signore tieme con sta dona
che non capisce na madona!

Ma la mossa del parco è da dio!
Sei un mitooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:up::up::up::up:


----------



## kikko64 (10 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> invornita non ci hai pensato???a proposito di romagna..a RSM vendono da anni smartphone truccati..se lo vedi e'identico,,ma dentro c'e'programma''speciale''..funziona cosi..io te lo regalo..lui(il cell..)ogno volta che manda sms o riceve,lo''gira''al mio cell.in tempo reale...mi dice che numeri chiami o ricevi....volendo c'e'anche gps integrato..in pratica arrivo fuori stanza motel.....ocio......va detto che costa il doppio del normale...ah se non ci fossi io qua'dentro


Non serve mica andare in RSM ... bastano poco meno di 50$ ... e poi un qualsiasi  smartphone diventa uno "spione" che in confronto Margaretha Geertruida Zelle (meglio conosciuta come Mata Hari) era una dilettante.


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ohhhh come si cambia Tebina quando ti monta la carogna... quante cose fai che non avresti mai pensato di arrivare a fare, tipo rimuovere il rivestimento interno di una macchina...


si si è vero....io al massimo sapevo accendere e spegnere il pc...lo usavo poco..solo per lavoro...
non hai idea cosa sono riuscita a fare da sola senza aiuto di nessuno....
sn persino entrata nel suo accaut..(di lei dell'amante).e posso rifarlo in qqualsiasi momento...potrei anche visualizzare i suoi tabulati...anche se adesso ho detto basta ai bliz..mi sono stancata...dall'ultimo controllo ho evinto che non si sentono piu..quindi basta...queste cose fanno perdere la testa..io me le sognavo la notte...no...basta che vadano a fare in c...se mai si dovessero risentire...mica posso vivere con quetsi incubi...


----------



## kikko64 (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma la mossa del parco è da dio!
> Sei un mitooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo:up::up::up::up:


Grazie, ma non sai i retroscena ... 
Un paio di settimane dopo aver scoperto il fattaccio, dopo aver fatto un po' di indagini sul "Principe Azzurro", sapevo dove abitava, il numero di targa della sua macchina, di quella della moglie, il numero di telefono di casa, persino il cognome da signorina della moglie ... ed era stato facilissimo ... avevo scoperto quasi subito che il "mona" di mestiere faceva l'agente di commercio guarda caso di articoli che vende anche mia moglie nel suo negozio ... poi è bastato andare su google e digitare il suo cell e  ... sorpresa ... sul paginebianche.it c'era tutto (o quasi).
Non so bene perché ma la domenica successiva presi la moto ed andai al suo paese (un piccolo paese in provincia di Treviso) ... l'idea che mi era balenata era quella di affrontarlo ... magari fuori della chiesa, dopo la messa, mentre in compagnia della moglie andava a bere l'aperitivo al bar. 
Mi ero immaginato qualcosa del tipo "Buongiorno mona, Buongiorno signora del mona" e la signora "Mona chi è 'sto Tizio ??" e mona "Non lo so cara, non lo conosco" e io "O mi scusi signora del mona, mi presento : sono il marito di quella che il mona di suo marito si scopa durante la settimana ... a proposito ... vedo che la sua salute è decisamente migliorata ... ". Purtroppo (o per fortuna ... del mona) non lo feci, ma scoprii che, invece della messa, quella mattina stavano facendo jogging nel parco pubblico. Tornai anche la domenica successiva e quella dopo ancora : stessa cosa.
Quindi mi balenò in mente l'altra idea ... 
... stavo vivendo proprio un periodo di merda !!


----------



## Annuccia (10 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non sai i retroscena ...
> Un paio di settimane dopo aver scoperto il fattaccio, dopo aver fatto un po' di indagini sul "Principe Azzurro", sapevo dove abitava, il numero di targa della sua macchina, di quella della moglie, il numero di telefono di casa, persino il cognome da signorina della moglie ... ed era stato facilissimo ... avevo scoperto quasi subito che il "mona" di mestiere faceva l'agente di commercio guarda caso di articoli che vende anche mia moglie nel suo negozio ... poi è bastato andare su google e digitare il suo cell e ... sorpresa ... sul paginebianche.it c'era tutto (o quasi).
> Non so bene perché ma la domenica successiva presi la moto ed andai al suo paese (un piccolo paese in provincia di Treviso) ... l'idea che mi era balenata era quella di affrontarlo ... magari fuori della chiesa, dopo la messa, mentre in compagnia della moglie andava a bere l'aperitivo al bar.
> Mi ero immaginato qualcosa del tipo "Buongiorno mona, Buongiorno signora del mona" e la signora "Mona chi è 'sto Tizio ??" e mona "Non lo so cara, non lo conosco" e io "O mi scusi signora del mona, mi presento : sono il marito di quella che il mona di suo marito si scopa durante la settimana ... a proposito ... vedo che la sua salute è decisamente migliorata ... ". Purtroppo (o per fortuna ... del mona) non lo feci, ma scoprii che, invece della messa, quella mattina stavano facendo jogging nel parco pubblico. Tornai anche la domenica successiva e quella dopo ancora : stessa cosa.
> ...



già....ti capisco...


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non sai i retroscena ...
> Un paio di settimane dopo aver scoperto il fattaccio, dopo aver fatto un po' di indagini sul "Principe Azzurro", sapevo dove abitava, il numero di targa della sua macchina, di quella della moglie, il numero di telefono di casa, persino il cognome da signorina della moglie ... ed era stato facilissimo ... avevo scoperto quasi subito che il "mona" di mestiere faceva l'agente di commercio guarda caso di articoli che vende anche mia moglie nel suo negozio ... poi è bastato andare su google e digitare il suo cell e  ... sorpresa ... sul paginebianche.it c'era tutto (o quasi).
> Non so bene perché ma la domenica successiva presi la moto ed andai al suo paese (un piccolo paese in provincia di Treviso) ... l'idea che mi era balenata era quella di affrontarlo ... magari fuori della chiesa, dopo la messa, mentre in compagnia della moglie andava a bere l'aperitivo al bar.
> Mi ero immaginato qualcosa del tipo "Buongiorno mona, Buongiorno signora del mona" e la signora "Mona chi è 'sto Tizio ??" e mona "Non lo so cara, non lo conosco" e io "O mi scusi signora del mona, mi presento : sono il marito di quella che il mona di suo marito si scopa durante la settimana ... a proposito ... vedo che la sua salute è decisamente migliorata ... ". Purtroppo (o per fortuna ... del mona) non lo feci, ma scoprii che, invece della messa, quella mattina stavano facendo jogging nel parco pubblico. Tornai anche la domenica successiva e quella dopo ancora : stessa cosa.
> ...


Mizzica...
un metodo oserei dire...Tebano...
Ti faccio i miei complimenti per lo stile.


----------



## kikko64 (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Mizzica...
> un metodo oserei dire...Tebano...
> Ti faccio i miei complimenti per lo stile.


:forza:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> RIMUOVERE IL RIVSTIMENTO DELLA MACCHINA??????
> 
> e cos'hai trovato?
> Curiosa...


uno scontrino, un biglietto e... un cellulare. Ops.


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Grazie, ma non sai i retroscena ...
> Un paio di settimane dopo aver scoperto il fattaccio, dopo aver fatto un po' di indagini sul "Principe Azzurro", sapevo dove abitava, il numero di targa della sua macchina, di quella della moglie, il numero di telefono di casa, persino il cognome da signorina della moglie ... ed era stato facilissimo ... avevo scoperto quasi subito che il "mona" di mestiere faceva l'agente di commercio guarda caso di articoli che vende anche mia moglie nel suo negozio ... poi è bastato andare su google e digitare il suo cell e  ... sorpresa ... sul paginebianche.it c'era tutto (o quasi).
> Non so bene perché ma la domenica successiva presi la moto ed andai al suo paese (un piccolo paese in provincia di Treviso) ... l'idea che mi era balenata era quella di affrontarlo ... magari fuori della chiesa, dopo la messa, mentre in compagnia della moglie andava a bere l'aperitivo al bar.
> Mi ero immaginato qualcosa del tipo "Buongiorno mona, Buongiorno signora del mona" e la signora "Mona chi è 'sto Tizio ??" e mona "Non lo so cara, non lo conosco" e io "O mi scusi signora del mona, mi presento : sono il marito di quella che il mona di suo marito si scopa durante la settimana ... a proposito ... vedo che la sua salute è decisamente migliorata ... ". Purtroppo (o per fortuna ... del mona) non lo feci, ma scoprii che, invece della messa, quella mattina stavano facendo jogging nel parco pubblico. Tornai anche la domenica successiva e quella dopo ancora : stessa cosa.
> ...


Adoro i piatti freddi...


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Adoro i piatti freddi...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotflure io :carneval:


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Mi sono appena letto 18 pagine...ma come ho fatto a perdermi un 3D del genere? mah...
Silvia, che dire... un abbraccio... ma che gente che c'è in giro...uno così va speziato bene bene, messo sulla graticola e girato a fuoco lento...
Ti viene in mente una cosa brutta da fargli? Hai fatto bene a pensarla...
Ti fermano i figli? E' normale che si visto che se salta fuori anche l'1% di quello che hai detto a perderli ci mette 5 minuti e li rivede per il loro 18° anno di età...

Spiezzalo in 2... oh, magari sta pure leggendo questo 3D... sembra che vada di moda adesso


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotflure io :carneval:


Ma non sai quanto... ma in questo momento più che cameriere mi sento un cliente


----------



## Niko74 (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Magari preferisse non sapere...sta solo aspettando di beccarmi...quasi giornalmente fa battute del tipo
> "Come sta il tuo amante?"
> Oppure "Non riesco più a codificare i tuoi gusti..prima solo i toy ora non lo so più..."
> L'altra settimana ha tirato fuori pure il nome di Manager...
> ...


Guarda, io ti dico che concordo con Lothar....preferisce non sapere.
Semplicemente perché se uno vi vuole beccare è talmente semplice che non ne hai idea.
Se uno non mastica di informatica basta un semplicissimo investigatore privato eh...non costa poi cosi tanto...


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda, io ti dico che concordo con Lothar....*preferisce non sapere.*
> Semplicemente perché se uno vi vuole beccare è talmente semplice che non ne hai idea.
> Se uno non mastica di informatica basta un semplicissimo investigatore privato eh...non costa poi cosi tanto...


Verissimo...nel 99% dei casi la paura di stare da soli e sentirsi di botto persi è tale che è meglio "occhio non vede cuore non duole"... cioè meglio becchi e bastonati


----------



## Niko74 (10 Maggio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Certo, sì, hai ragione Tebe.
> 
> Scusami se sono partita in quarta, ma ammetto che leggere ogni volta la solita frase '*chi cerca un certo tipo di sesso è perchè non lo ha a casa'* mi snerva un po'.
> Ognuno ha il suo tallone di Achille. Il mio è questo. Dover ribadire che un certo tipo sesso non ha nulla a che fare con un gioioso scambio di fluidi corporei tra persone che si piacciono, ma piuttosto con un'ossessione nella quale affogare una parte di sè, la parte più emotiva e autentica. Il sesso, per certe persone, è come un anestetico. Ma molti non lo immaginano neppure.
> ...


Vero...io non lo ho a casa ma non lo cerco fuori


----------



## silvia_1968 (10 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Mi sono appena letto 18 pagine...ma come ho fatto a perdermi un 3D del genere? mah...
> Silvia, che dire... un abbraccio... ma che gente che c'è in giro...uno così va speziato bene bene, messo sulla graticola e girato a fuoco lento...
> Ti viene in mente una cosa brutta da fargli? Hai fatto bene a pensarla...
> Ti fermano i figli? E' normale che si visto che se salta fuori anche l'1% di quello che hai detto a perderli ci mette 5 minuti e li rivede per il loro 18° anno di età...
> ...


sono tra un mix di rabbia, dolore, ma sento anche le mani legate per la bomba in mio possesso: foto, mail, sms. L'incredibile è che non ho il suo nuovo indirizzo di casa, vorrei spedirli un pò di cose...come una candela usata, pesa che tirchio l'ultima volta che ci siamo visti a venezia, mi ha portato dalla sua doppia casa  (belluno) una candela usata da regalarmi...con tutti i soldi che ha manco una candela nuova, magari è la stessa che ha acceso mentre si scopava sua moglie...mahhhh allucinante!!! Comunque il fuoco lento ci sarà, qualche effetto sta iniziando visto che nel forum bmw dove l'ho beccato ha cancellato ben 6400 post.... alcuni compromettenti, ora scrive pochissimo se non di moto, sa che è controllato....di sicuro un pò di strizzina gli è venuta,se no uno non si mette ha cancellare una marea di post ti pare?


----------



## lothar57 (10 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda, io ti dico che concordo con Lothar....preferisce non sapere.
> Semplicemente perché se uno vi vuole beccare è talmente semplice che non ne hai idea.
> Se uno non mastica di informatica basta un semplicissimo investigatore privato eh...non costa poi cosi tanto...


ciao Niko..sono stato minacciato di incursione a mo di hacker nel pc aziendale che uso al lavoro..a parte che credo si possa attuare sono con l'involontaria mia collaborazione,cioe'aprendo email pericolosa...


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> sono tra un mix di rabbia, dolore, ma sento anche le mani legate per la bomba in mio possesso: foto, mail, sms. L'incredibile è che non ho il suo nuovo indirizzo di casa, vorrei spedirli un pò di cose...come una candela usata, pesa che tirchio l'ultima volta che ci siamo visti a venezia, mi ha portato dalla sua doppia casa  (belluno) una candela usata da regalarmi...con tutti i soldi che ha manco una candela nuova, magari è la stessa che ha acceso mentre si scopava sua moglie...mahhhh allucinante!!! Comunque il fuoco lento ci sarà, qualche effetto sta iniziando visto che nel forum bmw dove l'ho beccato ha cancellato ben 6400 post.... alcuni compromettenti, ora scrive pochissimo se non di moto, sa che è controllato....*di sicuro un pò di strizzina gli è venuta*,se no uno non si mette ha cancellare una marea di post ti pare?


Ahahahah secondo me ha cominciato ad avere gli incubi di notte
Per la candela fai così...rintraccia l'indirizzo...e poi gli coli un po' di cera sul cofano della macchina e ce la metti sopra... ci mette meno di google a capire di cosa si tratta.....
sai che incubi, Freddy in confronto diventa un dilettante


----------



## silvia_1968 (10 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ahahahah secondo me ha cominciato ad avere gli incubi di notte
> Per la candela fai così...rintraccia l'indirizzo...e poi gli coli un po' di cera sul cofano della macchina e ce la metti sopra... ci mette meno di google a capire di cosa si tratta.....
> sai che incubi, Freddy in confronto diventa un dilettante


di certo non è sereno, uno non si mette ha cancellare quella mole di post....giorni di lavoro pensa 6400.  Per colarli la cera etc. non dimenticare la distanza che ci separa... io da oggi  mi sono trasferita  da venezia in montagna lui è a 450 km. Sai quello che mi rode è leggere nel forum come viene apprezzato dai suoi amici per le doti di pilota, meccanico, generoso, simpatico etc. etc. ...allucinante a pensare che mi hanno ricoverato per ben 4 gg in  ospedale dopo aver saputo ero crollata e manco ha avuto il minimo di pietà di chiedermi scusa, nulla ....tutto dopo ben 12 anni di conoscenza...


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> di certo non è sereno, uno non si mette ha cancellare quella mole di post....giorni di lavoro pensa 6400.  Per colarli la cera etc. non dimenticare la distanza che ci separa... io da oggi  mi sono trasferita  da venezia in montagna lui è a 450 km. Sai quello che mi rode è leggere nel forum come viene apprezzato dai suoi amici per le doti di pilota, meccanico, generoso, simpatico etc. etc. ...allucinante a pensare che mi hanno ricoverato per ben 4 gg in  ospedale dopo aver saputo ero crollata e manco ha avuto il minimo di pietà di chiedermi scusa, nulla ....tutto dopo ben 12 anni di conoscenza...


E cosa sono 450 km. per una cosa del genere....i 4 giorni di buio non devono porti limiti...

"far marcire il fegato non ha prezzo, per tutto il resto c'è mastercard"


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> E cosa sono 450 km. per una cosa del genere....
> 
> "far marcire il fegato non ha prezzo, per tutto il resto c'è mastercard"


mandiamoci Lothar....


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> mandiamoci Lothar....


Ultimo fa troppi danni?


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Guarda, io ti dico che concordo con Lothar....preferisce non sapere.Semplicemente perché se uno vi vuole beccare è talmente semplice che non ne hai idea.Se uno non mastica di informatica basta un semplicissimo *investigatore privato eh.*..non costa poi cosi tanto...


Se facesse una cosa del genere, anche se fossi fedele, lo lascerei a prescindere.


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ultimo fa troppi danni?


Ultimo sta troppo lontano...Lothar sta li


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Se facesse una cosa del genere, anche se fossi fedele, lo lascerei a prescindere.


Ma che modo contorno di ragionare... uno ti spia perchè ha dei dubbi e lo lasci...
Ma se va a mignotte o fa sesso e non l'amore no... mah


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Ultimo sta troppo lontano...Lothar sta li


Lothar sei stato nominato


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ma che modo contorno di ragionare... uno ti spia perchè ha dei dubbi e lo lasci...
> Ma se va a mignotte o fa sesso e non l'amore no... mah


Ognuno ha la propria sensibilità e la propria scala di valori o non valori.
Io non spio e pretendo lo stesso trattamento.
Poi puoi farlo ma sai come la penso.

Poi Mattia tenta sempre di spiare tutto e ci si viene incontro, ma l'investigatore non tollererei


----------



## kikko64 (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la propria sensibilità e la propria scala di valori o non valori.
> Io non spio e pretendo lo stesso trattamento.
> Poi puoi farlo ma sai come la penso.
> 
> Poi Mattia tenta sempre di spiare tutto e ci si viene incontro, ma l'investigatore non tollererei


E Tu allora ?? cosa ci facevi con l' Iphone di Mattia ?? ... due pesi e due misure


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E Tu allora ?? cosa ci facevi con l' Iphone di Mattia ?? ... due pesi e due misure


Due pesi e due misure infatti.
da parte sua.
Lui controlla a prescindere io ho controllato due mesi della mia vita, e non prima anche quando avevo sospetti.
E il controllo era solo per vedere quante menzogne ancora dovevo sorbirmi.

Non mi sembra di avere due pesi e due misure.


----------



## kikko64 (10 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> di certo non è sereno, uno non si mette ha cancellare quella mole di post....giorni di lavoro pensa 6400.  Per colarli la cera etc. non dimenticare la distanza che ci separa... io da oggi  mi sono trasferita  da venezia in montagna lui è a 450 km. Sai quello che mi rode è leggere nel forum come viene apprezzato dai suoi amici per le doti di pilota, meccanico, generoso, simpatico etc. etc. ...allucinante a pensare che mi hanno ricoverato per ben 4 gg in  ospedale dopo aver saputo ero crollata e manco ha avuto il minimo di pietà di chiedermi scusa, nulla ....tutto dopo ben 12 anni di conoscenza...


Motociclista ... BMW ... forum ... interessante ... dammi qualche dettaglio in più  ... magari riesco a trovartelo :diavoletto:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Due pesi e due misure infatti.
> da parte sua.
> Lui controlla a prescindere io ho controllato due mesi della mia vita, e non prima anche quando avevo sospetti.
> E il controllo era solo per vedere quante menzogne ancora dovevo sorbirmi.
> ...


Sai Tebe, mi succede una cosa strana: trovo sempre i messaggi aperti, anche quando non li ho ancora letti... cosa pensi che stia succedendo al mio cell?


----------



## kikko64 (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai Tebe, mi succede una cosa strana: trovo sempre i messaggi aperti, anche quando non li ho ancora letti... cosa pensi che stia succedendo al mio cell?


Secondo me è ... rotto !!:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Secondo me è ... rotto !!:rotfl::rotfl:


uhm... ma quando sono fuori casa non mi succede... che sia l'inquinamento elettronico?


----------



## kikko64 (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> uhm... ma quando sono fuori casa non mi succede... che sia l'inquinamento elettronico?


Secondo me è la ... deriva dei continenti ... forse dentro casa tua è più forte che fuori


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai Tebe, mi succede una cosa strana: trovo sempre i messaggi aperti, anche quando non li ho ancora letti... cosa pensi che stia succedendo al mio cell?


Li legge da solo.
Hai un cellulare intelligente di ultima generazione?


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Sai Tebe, mi succede una cosa strana: trovo sempre i messaggi aperti, anche quando non li ho ancora letti... cosa pensi che stia succedendo al mio cell?


Secondo me il tuo cellulare è geloso del pc  e vuole fartela pagare


----------



## Sbriciolata (10 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Li legge da solo.
> Hai un cellulare intelligente di ultima generazione?


non lo so... però ho il sospetto di avere qualcosa di poco furbo...:fischio:


----------



## Tebe (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non lo so... però ho il sospetto di avere qualcosa di *poco furbo.*..:fischio:


tipo un marito?:carneval:


----------



## Indeciso (10 Maggio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> non lo so... però ho il sospetto di avere qualcosa di poco furbo...:fischio:


Insomma non ci "fa"...ci "è"?


----------



## silvia_1968 (10 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Motociclista ... BMW ... forum ... interessante ... dammi qualche dettaglio in più  ... magari riesco a trovartelo :diavoletto:


però grazie del pensiero sarei intressata, oramai mezzo web ho scovato questo sito moto bmw dove lui partecipa come ti ho scritto....cosa ti servirebbe?


----------



## Simy (10 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> però grazie del pensiero sarei intressata, oramai mezzo web ho scovato questo sito moto bmw dove lui partecipa come ti ho scritto....cosa ti servirebbe?


non scriverlo in chiaro! usate i messaggi privati! :carneval:


----------



## silvia_1968 (10 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non scriverlo in chiaro! usate i messaggi privati! :carneval:


certo Simy grazie


----------



## @lex (10 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Si Claudio...
> Ma per Sole il problema non si pone in via teorica...
> Cioè un conto è dire...se è necessario facciamo la guerra...senza aver mai combattuto.
> Un conto è parlare da pacifisti senza aver esperito gli orrori della guerra.
> ...


ma fammi capire....ma per caso ti infastidisce/indispettisce/secca (non mi vengono più sinonimi) che Sole provi delusione?


----------



## Niko74 (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Due pesi e due misure infatti.
> da parte sua.
> Lui controlla a prescindere io ho controllato due mesi della mia vita, e non prima anche quando avevo sospetti.
> E il controllo era solo per vedere quante menzogne ancora dovevo sorbirmi.
> ...


Quindi tu potevi controllare per sapere quante menzogne ti dovevi sorbire ed era giusto....Mattia invece se controllasse in modo efficace (investigatore visto che non sembra granché esperto di tecnologia) tu non lo tolleresti.

Per me sono 2 pesi e 2 misure, tu ovviamente puoi pensarla come credi.

Io ho controllato mia moglie anche in maniera esagerata e se lei lo facesse non avrei problemi....forse perché non ho nulla da nascondere?


----------



## Niko74 (11 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao Niko..sono stato minacciato di incursione a mo di hacker nel pc aziendale che uso al lavoro..a parte che credo si possa attuare sono con l'involontaria mia collaborazione,cioe'aprendo email pericolosa...


No no...un hacker non ha bisogno di una tua collaborazione per entrare nel tuo pc. E se ci entra può vedere tutto quello che fai fin che lo fai.

Per poter evitare questo dovresti essere tu stesso esperto come un hacker....questo per dire che se uno ti vuol entrare nel pc ci entra.

Ovvio che non devi apire mail sospette, però già se qualcuno ha accesso al tuo pc quando non sei in ufficio ecco che il problema è aggirato. Inoltre esistono altri modi ancora.


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Quindi tu potevi controllare per sapere quante menzogne ti dovevi sorbire ed era giusto....Mattia invece se controllasse in modo efficace (investigatore visto che non sembra granché esperto di tecnologia) tu non lo tolleresti.
> 
> Per me sono 2 pesi e 2 misure, tu ovviamente puoi pensarla come credi.
> 
> Io ho controllato mia moglie anche in maniera esagerata e se lei lo facesse non avrei problemi....f*orse perché non ho nulla da nascondere?*


Non ho avuto assolutamente nulla da nascondere per sette anni con Mattia e mi dava fastidio uguale.
Perchè pensi al peggio?


----------



## Indeciso (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la propria sensibilità e la propria scala di valori o non valori.
> Io non spio e pretendo lo stesso trattamento.
> Poi puoi farlo ma sai come la penso.
> 
> Poi Mattia tenta sempre di spiare tutto e ci si viene incontro, ma l'investigatore non tollererei


Quindi è soltanto l'investigatore che non tolleri...il resto è ben accetto?
O ti va giù male il fatto che lui lo faccia a priori?
Questo fatto che lui controlli in maniera "costante" non ti fa venire il dubbio che forse la "sua fiducia" nei tuoi confronti è venuta meno? che forse sa ma per il quieto vivere è meglio tacere?


----------



## Niko74 (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non ho avuto assolutamente nulla da nascondere per sette anni con Mattia e mi dava fastidio uguale.
> Perchè pensi al peggio?


In che senso penso al peggio? 

Ma Mattia ti controllava anche se non gli davi modo di sospettare? Io in 18 anni che sto con mia moglie non l'ho MAI controllata una volta perché non ne avevo motivo.

L'unica volta che ho avuto dubbi ho controllato e tutto è venuto fuori.

Se lui ti controlla a prescindere o è paranoico oppure tu gliene dai motivo (e adesso il motivo di sospettare lo avrebbe anche)


----------



## lothar57 (11 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> No no...un hacker non ha bisogno di una tua collaborazione per entrare nel tuo pc. E se ci entra può vedere tutto quello che fai fin che lo fai.
> 
> Per poter evitare questo dovresti essere tu stesso esperto come un hacker....questo per dire che se uno ti vuol entrare nel pc ci entra.
> 
> Ovvio che non devi apire mail sospette, però già se qualcuno ha accesso al tuo pc quando non sei in ufficio ecco che il problema è aggirato. Inoltre esistono altri modi ancora.



Ciao Nico..certo ho letto che sono entrati in quello della CIA,per qualche ora hanno messo pollo al posto dell'aquila...ma e'gente tosta..mio figlio,che mi fa'queste belle promesse..non dovrebbe essere cosi'''bravo''..

No pc mio e basta solo io l'adopero....si dovrei smettere cosi'sarebbe tutto ok..ma...


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Quindi è soltanto l'investigatore che non tolleri...il resto è ben accetto?
> O ti va giù male il fatto che lui lo faccia a priori?
> Questo fatto che lui controlli in maniera "costante" non ti fa venire il dubbio che forse la "sua fiducia" nei tuoi confronti è venuta meno? che forse sa ma per il quieto vivere è meglio tacere?


faccio un riassunto della mia storia per fare capire bene.
La sua fiducia è sempre stata zero perchè quando ci siamo conosciuti io e lui era una storia di sesso e ho dichiarato da immediatamente che ero infedele.
Lui, quando le cose sono diventate serie, mi ha detto di essere super fedele e tutto il repertorio chiedendomi se potevo essere fedele.
Ho detto si.
E quando dico si e si.
Ci ho provato e ci sono riuscita.
Nonostante questo lui ha sempre tentato un controllo su di me a priori e io mi sono sempre incazzata perchè IO non controllo. MI fido. Punto.
Questa è la classica storia dove chi si professa fedelissimo spiava un infedele che NON lo è stata ma guarda un pò..
Ha tradito proprio il fedele a priori.
La sua fiducia non è mai venuta meno.
Semplicemente non c'è mai stata perchè è un geloso cronico e sapeva A PRIORI che la sua cazzo di fedeltà sbandierata con forza non era come la mia.
Perchè ripeto.
IO sono stata fedele per sette anni. Ho mantenuto il patto. Lui no.

Ora controlla perchè dopo il suo tradimento gli ho detto chiaramente che per quanto mi riguardava la fedeltà in questo rapporto era cancellata.


----------



## Niko74 (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> *Ognuno ha la propria sensibilità e la propria scala di valori o non valori.
> Io non spio e pretendo lo stesso trattamento.
> Poi puoi farlo ma sai come la penso.*
> 
> Poi Mattia tenta sempre di spiare tutto e ci si viene incontro, ma l'investigatore non tollererei


Quello che ho evidenziato può essere completamente rigirato per quello che mi riguarda personalmente:

Io non ti tradisco e pretendo lo stesso trattamento
Poi puoi farlo ma sai come la penso.


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> In che senso penso al peggio?
> 
> Ma Mattia ti controllava anche se non gli davi modo di sospettare? Io in 18 anni che sto con mia moglie non l'ho MAI controllata una volta perché non ne avevo motivo.
> 
> ...


Esatto. Mattia controlla a prescindere. E' un geloso cronico.
Infatti da prima del mio tradimento ad ora...i suoi controlli sono stabili.

Ce l'ha nel dna


----------



## Chiara Matraini (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la propria sensibilità e la propria scala di valori o non valori.
> Io non spio e pretendo lo stesso trattamento.
> Poi puoi farlo ma sai come la penso.
> 
> Poi Mattia tenta sempre di spiare tutto e ci si viene incontro, ma l'investigatore non tollererei



Sono d'accordo :up:

Poi nel tuo caso sarebbe una disonestà


----------



## Indeciso (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> faccio un riassunto della mia storia per fare capire bene.
> La sua fiducia è sempre stata zero perchè quando ci siamo conosciuti io e lui era una storia di sesso e ho dichiarato da immediatamente che ero infedele.
> Lui, quando le cose sono diventate serie, mi ha detto di essere super fedele e tutto il repertorio chiedendomi se potevo essere fedele.
> Ho detto si.
> ...


Chiaro...insomma un uomo insicuro reso ancora peggio dal fatto che te da subito gli hai detto che eri infedele...tutto il resto per lui conta meno di niente.
Ripeto, ora si sarà innamorato e quindi è normale che ti spii con questa insicurezza sotto i piedi...certo che potevi evitare di dirgli che sei infedele...un rapporto nato col piede sbagliato o meglio forse che non doveva diventare serio


----------



## Niko74 (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> faccio un riassunto della mia storia per fare capire bene.
> La sua fiducia è sempre stata zero perchè quando ci siamo conosciuti io e lui era una storia di sesso e ho dichiarato da immediatamente che ero infedele.
> Lui, quando le cose sono diventate serie, mi ha detto di essere super fedele e tutto il repertorio chiedendomi se potevo essere fedele.
> Ho detto si.
> ...


Non si può certo dire che tu non sia stata onesta con lui. Gli hai detto perfettamente come stanno le cose e questo è raro.


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

scusate perchè non aprite un nuovo thread sulle vostre storie ....qui di riflessioni sulla mia  ne leggo ben poche...Grazie


----------



## Niko74 (11 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Chiaro...insomma un uomo insicuro reso ancora peggio dal fatto che te da subito gli hai detto che eri infedele...tutto il resto per lui conta meno di niente.
> Ripeto, ora si sarà innamorato e quindi è normale che ti spii con questa insicurezza sotto i piedi...*certo che potevi evitare di dirgli che sei infedele...un rapporto nato col piede sbagliato o meglio forse che non doveva diventare serio*


Perché poteva evitare di dirglielo?
Più che dirgli che non è fedele e dare a lui la possibilità di scegliere PRIMA cosa doveva fare?


----------



## Simy (11 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Chiaro...insomma un uomo insicuro reso ancora peggio dal fatto che te da subito gli hai detto che eri infedele...tutto il resto per lui conta meno di niente.
> Ripeto, ora si sarà innamorato e quindi è normale che ti spii con questa insicurezza sotto i piedi...*certo che potevi evitare di dirgli che sei infedele...un rapporto nato col piede sbagliato o meglio forse che non doveva diventare serio*


non sono d'accordo! è stata onesta...e Mattia ha avuto la possibilità di scegliere!


----------



## Indeciso (11 Maggio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Perché poteva evitare di dirglielo?
> Più che dirgli che non è fedele e dare a lui la possibilità di scegliere PRIMA cosa doveva fare?


Hai ragione....ho scritto na cazzata....


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Chiaro...insomma un uomo insicuro reso ancora peggio dal fatto che te da subito gli hai detto che eri infedele...tutto il resto per lui conta meno di niente.
> Ripeto, ora si sarà innamorato e quindi è normale che ti spii con questa insicurezza sotto i piedi...certo che potevi evitare di dirgli che sei infedele...un rapporto nato col piede sbagliato o meglio forse che non doveva diventare serio


Il rapporto è nato con il piede giusto.
Perchè devo nascondere quello che sono?
Posso essere molte cose ma non ipocrita


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> scusate perchè non aprite un nuovo thread sulle vostre storie ....qui di riflessioni sulla mia  ne leggo ben poche...Grazie


Hai ragione scusa.


----------



## ballerino (11 Maggio 2012)

*x silvia 1968*

Silvia, mi dispiace che tu abbia incontrato una persona del genere (indefinibile)
a cui non si augura a nessuno.
Ma devi farti forza e smettere di pensarci per il tuo bene,
hai già perso troppo tempo per questa persona e non mi sembra il caso di perderne altro!
Non meditare sorte di vendette non ti ripagheranno la tua sofferenza,
perderai solo del tempo con magra soddisfazione,
bisogna andare avanti rimettersi in gioco naturalmente stando più accorti nelle scelte,
non dimenticandosi mai quello si vuole e non adattarsi mai agli altri.
quando una persona ha i  dubbi c'è da mollare subito,
il fatto solo di averli, già è sbagliato!
indicano che è un rapporto malato con mancanza di fiducia
e questo non va bene, il tempo non li affievola anzi il contrario.


----------



## kikko64 (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> scusate perchè non aprite un nuovo thread sulle vostre storie ....qui di riflessioni sulla mia  ne leggo ben poche...Grazie


Hai ragione ma ... a dir la verità non è che ci siano delle grandi riflessioni da fare che non siano già state fatte ... tutti quelli che Ti hanno risposto hanno argomentato più o meno allo stesso modo : sei stata più fortunata a perderlo che a trovarlo.

Se proprio dovessi trovare un ulteriore spunto di riflessione cercherei di approfondire l'argomento sulla Tua attuale voglia di "vendetta". Lo so che "predico bene ma razzolo male" ma se fossi in te proverei a valutare seriamente l'opzione di lasciar perdere e ricominciare a vivere ... 

La vendetta è una soddisfazione effimera e passeggera ... 

Tu devi dimostrare, soprattutto a te stessa, di essere superiore a lui ... lui probabilmente non se ne renderà mai conto ... ma TU SI'.


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Hai ragione ma ... a dir la verità non è che ci siano delle grandi riflessioni da fare che non siano già state fatte ... tutti quelli che Ti hanno risposto hanno argomentato più o meno allo stesso modo : sei stata più fortunata a perderlo che a trovarlo.
> 
> Se proprio dovessi trovare un ulteriore spunto di riflessione cercherei di approfondire l'argomento sulla Tua attuale voglia di "vendetta". Lo so che "predico bene ma razzolo male" ma se fossi in te proverei a valutare seriamente l'opzione di lasciar perdere e ricominciare a vivere ...
> 
> ...


una parte di me concorda con te  e con tutti quelli che mi dicono, svolta pagina, dimentica etc...ma l'altra parte quella devastata dall'inganno trova ingiusto che non paghi nulla per il male che mi ha fatto fino all'ultimo spacciandosi per padre single, raccontandomi l'ennesima balla, come trovo ingiusto che si diverta, scherza etc. come nulla fosse successo. Io non dimentico i 4 gg fatti in ospedale imbottita da psicofarmaci per evitare il peggio, lui lo sa ed è rimasto in silenzio. Nemmeno la fine del mio matrimonio ed il conseguente divorzio mi ha fatto così male, perchè è stato un rapporto fondato sull'onestà e la stima per il mio ex marito è rimasta immutata negli anni.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> scusate perchè non aprite un nuovo thread sulle vostre storie ....qui di riflessioni sulla mia  ne leggo ben poche...Grazie


E ma che permalosona!!

Hai ragione ma qui una parola tira l'altra...

Riflettiamo:
Tu cosa vorresti fare ?

No vuoi vendicarti perchè ti dispiace  per i bambini...
però secondo me muori dalla voglia di fargliela pagare ....
quindi come fare 


Manda una lettera o mail alla moglie con scritto:

Carissima sig........... sono stata per 12 anni l'amante inconsapevole di suo marito...
e non penso di essere la sola ...
Mi permetto di mandarle questa lettera per farle aprire gli occhi sulla persona che ha di fianco...
Perchè mi spiace che altre donne possano sentirsi come me..
Potrebbe già essere al corrente di questo comportamento di  suo marito quindi in tal caso non tenga in considerazione 
questa lettera la stracci , la butti ,la bruci, la mangi...facci lei....
Saluti...


devi comunque tenere presente che  magari la moglie sa tutto e accetta il marito così come è per motivi che possono sapere solo loro....
quindi non ti resta che accusare il colpo e rialzarti....


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> E ma che permalosona!!
> 
> Hai ragione ma qui una parola tira l'altra...
> 
> ...


però carina per il permalosa....probabilmente hai saltato qualche passaggio....dubito che la moglie sappia, o  lui non avrebbe cancellato ben 6400 post (acuni alquanto piccanti ) in un forum. Non penso proprio gli abbia cancellati per me...e poi altra precisazione non sono stata amante inconsapevole per 12 anni ma fino al 2004 abbiam cercato di costruire qualcosa. Comunque ripetò sbaglierò, ma non trovo giusto se la cavi con nulla....non possono averla vinta persone così bastarde.


----------



## lunaiena (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> però carina per il permalosa....probabilmente hai saltato qualche passaggio....dubito che la moglie sappia, o  lui non avrebbe cancellato ben 6400 post (acuni alquanto piccanti ) in un forum. Non penso proprio gli abbia cancellati per me...e poi altra precisazione non sono stata amante inconsapevole per 12 anni ma fino al 2004 abbiam cercato di costruire qualcosa. Comunque ripetò sbaglierò, ma non trovo giusto se la cavi con nulla....non possono averla vinta persone così bastarde.


Guarda che ti dò ragione che non possona averla vinta persone così....
Ma nella vita è così....
Dunque o ti abbassi al suo livello di bastardaggine ma se  non sei nata per fare la bastarda soffrirai ancora...
Ma se decidi di vendicarti non devi guardare in faccia nessuno e non devi poi avere sensi di colpa...

Ho letto che la moglie dubiti che sappia...
Ma non so perchè penso li abbia cancellati per  te ....per poter continuare ad intortarti con le sue giustificazioni...


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Guarda che ti dò ragione che non possona averla vinta persone così....
> Ma nella vita è così....
> Dunque o ti abbassi al suo livello di bastardaggine ma se  non sei nata per fare la bastarda soffrirai ancora...
> Ma se decidi di vendicarti non devi guardare in faccia nessuno e non devi poi avere sensi di colpa...
> ...


non li ha cancellati per me, perchè sa che gli ho letti, pensa te c'era un post "AAA cercasi amante" scritto nel 2009 e ripescato il dicembre 2011 ( data in cui ho scoperto tutto ) con scritto " UP UP ".... e tanti altri post equivoci, ora frequenta meno il forum  e scrive solo di moto!!  Hai anche ragione nello scrivere che mi abbasserei ai suoi livelli, ma credimi penso non sia giusto che la vita sia così. Cavolo il mio divorzio avvenuto tantissimi anni fa,in confronto è acqua di rose...perchè c'era onestà di fondo, si era spenta la fiamma, abbiamo tentato di riaccenderla ( più vacanze, chiacchierate, psicoterapia di coppia, individuale, realizzazioni di fantasie sessuali ) ma nulla e ci siam lasciati di comune accordo prima di intraprendere  una relazione ipocrita fatta di intrighi, tradimenti, spionaggi etc...ogniuno per la sua strada liberi di viver la propria vita. Ed ora ho un buonissimo rapporto con il mio ex e penso se il gran bastardo mi avesse detto nel 2005 mi sono fidanzato, sarei stata male ma forse chissà nel tempo la nostra relazione poteva ritornare ad essere come è stata per i primi 2 anni ovvero  d'amicizia...così invece senza onestà si è creato l'inganno, l'approffittarsi del mio tempo, della mia persona ed ora c'è solo  odio perchè ha fatto andare in tilt tutti i mei valori.


----------



## ballerino (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> non li ha cancellati per me, perchè sa che gli ho letti, pensa te c'era un post "AAA cercasi amante" scritto nel 2009 e ripescato il dicembre 2011 ( data in cui ho scoperto tutto ) con scritto " UP UP ".... e tanti altri post equivoci, ora frequenta meno il forum  e scrive solo di moto!!  Hai anche ragione nello scrivere che mi abbasserei ai suoi livelli, ma credimi penso non sia giusto che la vita sia così. Cavolo il mio divorzio avvenuto tantissimi anni fa,in confronto è acqua di rose...perchè c'era onestà di fondo, si era spenta la fiamma, abbiamo tentato di riaccenderla ( più vacanze, chiacchierate, psicoterapia di coppia, individuale, realizzazioni di fantasie sessuali ) ma nulla e ci siam lasciati di comune accordo prima di intraprendere  una relazione ipocrita fatta di intrighi, tradimenti, spionaggi etc...ogniuno per la sua strada liberi di viver la propria vita. Ed ora ho un buonissimo rapporto con il mio ex e penso se il gran bastardo mi avesse detto nel 2005 mi sono fidanzato, sarei stata male ma forse chissà nel tempo la nostra relazione poteva ritornare ad essere come è stata per i primi 2 anni ovvero  d'amicizia...così invece senza onestà si è creato l'inganno, l'approffittarsi del mio tempo, della mia persona ed ora c'è solo  odio perchè ha fatto andare in tilt tutti i mei valori.


Scusami  sopra tu hai scritto che lo sapevi dal 2004, quindi hai passato 8 anni da amante consapevole,
mi viene una domanda? tanto per curiosità quali sono i valori in questa storia di cui parli? 
eri fedele in un menage a tre? vivere una storia da amante non significa vivere nell 'inganno di una terza persona?


----------



## sienne (11 Maggio 2012)

Ciao ballerino

io ho capito che ha scoperto il tutto nel dicembre 2011 ...

sienne


----------



## ballerino (11 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ballerino
> 
> io ho capito che ha scoperto il tutto nel dicembre 2011 ...
> 
> sienne


Ciao 

inizialmente anche io, poi  sopra ha scritto dal 2004 non so questa storia ha delle evoluzioni..


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Scusami  sopra tu hai scritto che lo sapevi dal 2004, quindi hai passato 8 anni da amante consapevole,
> mi viene una domanda? tanto per curiosità quali sono i valori in questa storia di cui parli?
> eri fedele in un menage a tre? vivere una storia da amante non significa vivere nell 'inganno di una terza persona?


ciao ballerino, probabilmente ti sei perso un bel pò di miei post...ci siamo conosciuti nel 2000 entrambi single, amici, poi c'è stata una sorte di intensificazione del rapporto e qualche progettualità nel rapporto, tant'è vero che avevo frequentato i suoi luoghi etc , questo nel 2004...poi tra vari tira molla, litigi, silenzi, riavvicinamenti, etc io sparivo perchè non  volevo più saperne, ho cambiato nr cellulare, ma mi ritrovavo lettere nella buca, mi suonava a casa etc...è qui che ha comprato la 2° casa, si è fidanzato e poi sposato e diventato padre....interpretando con me lo stesso ruolo che aveva prima, corteggiandomi, fingendo di esser innamorato .....e quindi sono stata un amante inconsapevole per lungo tempo...


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

sienne ha detto:


> Ciao ballerino
> 
> io ho capito che ha scoperto il tutto nel dicembre 2011 ...
> 
> sienne


certo ho scoperto tutto nel dicembre 2011,prima che era padre e lui mi ha raccontato la storia del padre single ( ennesima balla per tenere in piedi la doppia vita ) io non ci sono casata ed ho scoperto poi tutto l'arcano....nel 2005 si fidanza, nel 2007 nasce il primo bimbo, si sposa e nel 2009 nasce la bimba..


----------



## Non Registrato (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> ciao ballerino, probabilmente ti sei perso un bel pò di miei post...ci siamo conosciuti nel 2000 entrambi single, amici, poi c'è stata una sorte di intensificazione del rapporto e qualche progettualità nel rapporto, tant'è vero che avevo frequentato i suoi luoghi etc , questo nel 2004...poi tra vari tira molla, litigi, silenzi, riavvicinamenti, etc io sparivo perchè non n volevo più sapere, ho cambiato nr cellulare, ma mi ritrovavo lettere nella buca, mi suonava a casa etc...è qui che ha comprato la 2° casa, si è fidanzato e poi sposato e diventato padre....interpretando con me lo stesso ruolo che aveva prima.....e quindi sono stata un amante inconsapevole


Ciao silvia ma qui hai scritto


però carina per il permalosa....probabilmente hai saltato qualche passaggio....dubito che la moglie sappia, o lui non avrebbe cancellato ben 6400 post (acuni alquanto piccanti ) in un forum. Non penso proprio gli abbia cancellati per me...e poi altra precisazione non sono stata amante inconsapevole per 12 anni ma fino al 2004 abbiam cercato di costruire qualcosa. Comunque ripetò sbaglierò, ma non trovo giusto se la cavi con nulla....non possono averla vinta persone così bastarde.


e poi altra precisazione non sono stata amante inconsapevole per 12 anni ma fino al 2004

che volevi dire??


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ciao silvia ma qui hai scritto
> 
> 
> però carina per il permalosa....probabilmente hai saltato qualche passaggio....dubito che la moglie sappia, o lui non avrebbe cancellato ben 6400 post (acuni alquanto piccanti ) in un forum. Non penso proprio gli abbia cancellati per me...e poi altra precisazione non sono stata amante inconsapevole per 12 anni ma fino al 2004 abbiam cercato di costruire qualcosa. Comunque ripetò sbaglierò, ma non trovo giusto se la cavi con nulla....non possono averla vinta persone così bastarde.
> ...


non registrato ..il mio post era la risposta a luna piena....ripeto ci siamo conosciuti nel 2000 amici, single poi il rapporto è cambiato nel 2004 abbiam cercato di costruire qualcosa...è nel 2005 che lui ha iniziato a frequantare un altra a mia insaputa, ha comprato la seconda casa, etc, etc. mantendendo con me nei tira e molla silenzi etc lo stesso comportamento che aveva all'inizio...io ho voluto mille volte staccarmi, ma mi ricorreva, mi frequentava...etc...leggete i miei post precendenti, nn posso sempre riscrivere l'accaduto...


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

per farla breve sono stata un amante inconsapevole per 7 anni dal 2005 al 2011 ( amici e protagonisti di una sola vita dal 2000 al 2004 almeno cosi credo)


----------



## ballerino (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> non registrato ..il mio post era la risposta a luna piena....ripeto ci siamo conosciuti nel 2000 amici, single poi il rapporto è cambiato nel 2004 abbiam cercato di costruire qualcosa...è nel 2005 che lui ha iniziato a frequantare un altra a mia insaputa, ha comprato la seconda casa, etc, etc. mantendendo con me nei tira e molla silenzi etc lo stesso comportamento che aveva all'inizio...io ho voluto mille volte staccarmi, ma mi ricorreva, mi frequentava...etc...leggete i miei post precendenti, nn posso sempre riscrivere l'accaduto...


quindi sei stata inconsapevole, allora ti rinnovo il consiglio di questa mattina,
lascia perdere le vendette e  impegnati a non pensarci più.


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> quindi sei stata inconsapevole, allora ti rinnovo il consiglio di questa mattina,
> lascia perdere le vendette e  impegnati a non pensarci più.


non è così facile, è stata una persona presente nella mia vita dal 2000 al 2011 ed è troppo comodo che la passi liscia e si diverta come nulla fosse  successo. Io non dimentico il dolore ed i giorni d'ospedale trasorsi  intontita da farmaci per non pensare all'accaduto e di come mi ha raggirato.


----------



## ballerino (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> non è così facile, è stata una persona presente nella mia vita dal 2000 al 2011 ed è troppo comodo che la passi liscia e si diverta come nulla fosse  successo. Io non dimentico il dolore ed i giorni d'ospedale trasorsi  intontita da farmaci per non pensare all'accaduto e di come mi ha raggirato.


Se pensi che la vendetta risolva qualcosa sbagli, forse ti darà sollievo nel momento che la effettui, dopo ti sentirai in colpa
per esserti comportata allo stesso piano, ricordandoti che convolgerai altre persone.


----------



## ballerino (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> non è così facile, è stata una persona presente nella mia vita dal 2000 al 2011 ed è troppo comodo che la passi liscia e si diverta come nulla fosse  successo. Io non dimentico il dolore ed i giorni d'ospedale trasorsi  intontita da farmaci per non pensare all'accaduto e di come mi ha raggirato.


Se è vero che ti ha creato questo danno psicologico da finire in ospedale, se hai le prove, l 'unica cosa che potresti fare è citarlo in giudizio in  tribunale, ma anche questo è da sconsigliare, avrai la vita sospesa per diversi anni, le cause civili vanno molto alla lunga
vale la pena?


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Se è vero che ti ha creato questo danno psicologico da finire in ospedale, se hai le prove, l 'unica cosa che potresti fare è citarlo in giudizio in  tribunale, ma anche questo è da sconsigliare, avrai la vita sospesa per diversi anni, le cause civili vanno molto alla lunga
> vale la pena?


di prove per citarlo in giudizio ne avrei, mio zio è pure avvocato quindi so come stanno le cose, ma non mi va di andare in tribunale....voglio solo che sia una cosa più sottile e negli anni, una cottura lenta, probabilmente non ti è capitato una cosa così e solo pochi posson capire cosa si prova, Star di merda e sapere  che si diverte come nulla fosse.


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

Io vorrei rispondere,ma...le state consigliando calma e gesso.
I bimbi di lui...la famiglia...e lei stessa si pone queste domande e questi freni...













Non dico niente.
Sarei come un istigazione alla vendetta e lei non ne ha bisogno perchè aspetta solo che qualcuno accenda la miccia...quindi...

limitati ad augurargli che gli casa l'uccello tra mille tormenti.

E mi sono trattenuta.
Questa storia mi ha fatto partire l'embolo.

vado sul forum di  pentiti.org che è meglio.

(per un attimo mi sono sentita Daniele in uno dei suoi momenti migliori)


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Io vorrei rispondere,ma...le state consigliando calma e gesso.
> I bimbi di lui...la famiglia...e lei stessa si pone queste domande e questi freni...
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Tebe, vedo che hai colto la mia rabbia e dolore elevati ad un numero infinito.....spero si che gli  caschi l'uccello tra mille tormenti  e a causa di lunga e lenta cottura speziata dalle mie frecce di vendetta!!!!


----------



## Tebe (11 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Grazie Tebe, vedo che hai colto la mia rabbia e dolore elevati ad un numero infinito.....spero si che gli  caschi l'uccello tra mille tormenti  e a causa di lunga e lenta cottura speziata dalle mie frecce di vendetta!!!!


vedo che siamo d'accordo.

Lo noto da come scrivi che ti...contieni...
Dirò in proposito qualcosa di intelligente domani visto che in questo momento sono piuttosto bellicosa.
Però, da parte mia, la prossima volta che lo vedi..anche fra trent'anni...senza uccello...guardalo. Salutalo. Poi sputa in terra (da signora) e sempre sorridendo gli dici -Tu vali meno di questo..-

Lo feci una volta. Sembra una stronzata.
ma il senso di liberazione che ho provato dicendoglielo e voltandogli subito le spalle è stato...immenso.

(poi gli ho fatto passare due anni di terrore ma questa è un altra storia che ti racconterò, se vorrai, quando sarai più calma:mrgreen


----------



## silvia_1968 (11 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> vedo che siamo d'accordo.
> 
> Lo noto da come scrivi che ti...contieni...
> Dirò in proposito qualcosa di intelligente domani visto che in questo momento sono piuttosto bellicosa.
> ...


Ti ringrazio ancora, il tempo non mi spaventa che sian 1 anno, 10, 20 o 30.....mi farò una girarella in romagna, ottimo il tuo suggerimento:bravooo:!!!! Non so quando sarò calma, son passati 5 mesi e sono ancora furibonda...pensa te all'inizio ero abb. tranquilla, avevo optato per il silenzio, non pensare e cancellare, ma sicuramente ero annebbiata dai psicofarmaci e calmanti..ora sono IO ( disintossicata dale schifezze )con tutta la rabbia vera, che ogni persona avrebbe dopo esser stata la protagonista inconsapevole di  una doppia vita. Mi farà piacere comunque sapere i due anni di terrore che gli hai fatto vivere!! serena notte:amici:


----------



## tenebroso67 (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Grazie Tebe, vedo che hai colto la mia rabbia e dolore elevati ad un numero infinito.....spero si *che gli  caschi l'uccello tra mille tormenti  e a causa di lunga e lenta cottura speziata *dalle mie frecce di vendetta!!!!


Ho visto parecchie volte fare il proprio dovere dalla "Giustizia Divina", 
ed e' stata molto piu' crudele di quanto si potesse desiderare o immaginare......

Il destino a volte compie quello che avremmo voluto fare noi....


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio ancora, il tempo non mi spaventa che sian 1 anno, 10, 20 o 30.....mi farò una girarella in romagna, ottimo il tuo suggerimento:bravooo:!!!! Non so quando sarò calma, son passati 5 mesi e sono ancora furibonda...pensa te all'inizio ero abb. tranquilla, avevo optato per il silenzio, non pensare e cancellare, ma sicuramente ero annebbiata dai psicofarmaci e calmanti..ora sono IO ( disintossicata dale schifezze )con tutta la rabbia vera, che ogni persona avrebbe dopo esser stata la protagonista inconsapevole di  una doppia vita. Mi farà piacere comunque sapere i due anni di terrore che gli hai fatto vivere!! serena notte:amici:


Se riesci a fargliela pagare in fretta e poi passare oltre, non pensarci piú, comunque ti sei tolta una soddisfazione.
Ma non farti catturare dal desiderio di vendetta a lungo.
Se lo fai, comunque rimani schiava del suo pensiero, e non te lo auguro, visto le bastardate che ti ha fatto.
Hai il diritto di avere la tua mente libera dalle sue porcate e diretta verso un amore sereno.
Se ti blocchi nella vendetta verso il bastardo é difficile che tu sia aperta a qualcun altro
Tu sei migliore. Tu meriti di più. Tu puoi anche perdonarlo, come si perdona un idiota che non sa quello che fa.


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Se riesci a fargliela pagare in fretta e poi passare oltre, non pensarci piú, comunque ti sei tolta una soddisfazione.
> Ma non farti catturare dal desiderio di vendetta a lungo.
> Se lo fai, comunque rimani schiava del suo pensiero, e non te lo auguro, visto le bastardate che ti ha fatto.
> Hai il diritto di avere la tua mente libera dalle sue porcate e diretta verso un amore sereno.
> ...


Hai ragione World...la vendetta inquina...
ma Silvia secondo me in questo momento è una pentola a pressione senza valvola di sicurezza.
Dopo cinque mesi la sua rabbia è aumentata.
Perchè si sente con le mani legate.
Perchè sa che potrebbe creare un casino di dimensioni gigantesche e avrebbe ragione a farlo, perchè lui davvero è incommentabile.
Silvia ha investito sentimentalmente tanto per un coglione che dovrebbe essere solo legato alla Misery non deve morire.
E torturato ogni giorno.

Quello lì  mentre stava con lei si è sposato e ha fatto due figli.
Credo che Silvia avrebbe preferito sapere che faceva l'attore porno gay...

Lei deve sfogarsi e più le si dice di pensare, di stare calma, che la vendetta non aiuta...si incazza
E ha ragione.

Silvia...se decidessi ora di fargliela pagare, cosa faresti?
Metti giù un piano che lo perfezioniamo tra tutti...
Magari esce una vendetta "indolore" per i figli.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> però non è giusto che non paghi il conto per il male fatto....12 anni di menzogne



Fai un piacere alla moglie e ai figli dicendo tutto alla moglie. credimi. non deve farla franca. quella povera donna( con te siete le due vittime) vive inconsapevole di che mostro ha in casa.

poi faccio un altro ragionamento....ha lasciato te che hai scoperto ma credo anch io che tradisce e tradirà ancora perciò è utile che la moglie sappia.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> intendo che ora sto in silenzio....ma potrei farlo anche fra un pò di anni. Fargli recapitare un bel pacco regalo a sua moglie, il tempo non mi spaventa visto che con lui son passati ben 12 anni  d'inganni.



ti consiglio di farlo subito, se lui ti denuncia hai dal giudice le attenuanti dello stato emotivo sconvolto e te la cavi con nulla.
invece se premediti vendetta e la fai dopo un periodo manca il nesso causa temporale e potresti passare guai.


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> farsi un viaggetto ogni tanto dove abita e aspettare che esca con la moglie e "casualmente" incrociarli senza fare niente...un po' di tremore al bius del cul:mrgreen:



occhio....questo chiamasi persecuzione.


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> occhio....questo chiamasi persecuzione.


Infatti...e va bene.
Così impara.

Cosa fa, la denuncia?
Non credo proprio


----------



## ballerino (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> di prove per citarlo in giudizio ne avrei, mio zio è pure avvocato quindi so come stanno le cose, ma non mi va di andare in tribunale....voglio solo che sia una cosa più sottile e negli anni, una cottura lenta, probabilmente non ti è capitato una cosa così e solo pochi posson capire cosa si prova, Star di merda e sapere  che si diverte come nulla fosse.


citarlo in tribunale è la soluzione migliore, lasceresti fuori da questa storia la moglie e figli
facendogli fare la notifica personale tramite carabinieri, e non credo che lo racconterà
ai suoi familiari, si inventerà un altra delle sue menzogne come sempre.
E' l 'unica soluzione se vuoi fargliela pagare, queste cause civili vanno molto a lungo, il tribunale sarà quello nella tua zona, lui si ritroverà  ogni volta a ripercorrere la stessa strada di quanto si incontrava con te,  
ogni volta che la ripercorrerà per questi motivi, ripensandoci forse capirà i suoi errori.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti...e va bene.
> Così impara.
> 
> Cosa fa, la denuncia?
> Non credo proprio


neppure io credo che mi denuncerà mai....non gli conviene, come ti ho già detto preferisco una cottura lenta. Già il fatto di averlo beccato nel forum bmw dove praticamente passa la sua 3° vita e ci sono tutti i suoi amici di scampagnata, lo tengo sotto controllo e lui sa che lo leggo....avendo cancellato 6400 (alcuni piccanti ), un pò di strizzina gli è venuta. Appena scrive qualcosa di strano, gli scrivo mail e sms con insolenze etc.... Tra l'altro kikko64 mi sta dando una mano per scovare un pò di dati mancanti..... andar per tribunali come suggerisce qualcuno non mi conviene mi sono già consultata con mio zio avvocato, non mi conviene per mille motivi...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti...e va bene.
> Così impara.
> 
> Cosa fa, la denuncia?
> Non credo proprio





potrebbe denunciarla per stalking per vendetta e chiedre danni esistenziali. la ns amica di vendica ma lui in cambio potrebbe beccarsi un bel po di quattrini


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Hai ragione World...la vendetta inquina...
> ma Silvia secondo me in questo momento è una pentola a pressione senza valvola di sicurezza.
> Dopo cinque mesi la sua rabbia è aumentata.
> Perchè si sente con le mani legate.
> ...


Probabilmente chi mi dice di star calma, non pensare...non ha vissuto sti casini Tebe, vorrei vedere se fosse capitato a loro quanto calmi starebbero. Intanto devo capire dove vive, nel 2010 si è trasferito, a me ha raccontato la balla che andava ad abitare dai suoi, invece leggendo sempre dal forum BMW ho scoperto che si è costruito casa....comunque sempre zona rimini-gambettola. Quando avrò l'indirizzo, spedirò qualcosina tipo la candela USATA che mi ha regalato, qualche cartolina con scritti equivoci e magari mi farò una breve vacanzina al mare, tanto per vedere dove vive e chi è sua moglie...magari li poteri incorciare passeggiando!!! Una cottura lenta..


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> potrebbe denunciarla per stalking per vendetta e chiedre danni esistenziali. la ns amica di vendica ma lui in cambio potrebbe beccarsi un bel po di quattrini


ma c@....o basta per favore  vorrei veder te che tanto parli cosa faresti se avessi incontrato nella tua vita un mostro del genere....non staresti tanto calmino o calmina, visto che non so il tuo sesso non essendo registrato


----------



## free (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> ma c@....o basta per favore  vorrei veder te che tanto parli cosa faresti se avessi incontrato nella tua vita un mostro del genere....non staresti tanto calmino o calmina, visto che non so il tuo sesso non essendo registrato



scusa Silvia, non lo dico per farti arrabbiare, ma io la vedo così: 
tu sei stata truffata, e quando si viene truffati, la cosa più sbagliata da fare è investire ancora nel vano tentativo di recuperare qualcosa
pensaci bene, tu sino ad ora non hai sbagliato niente, hai solo avuto la sfortuna di incocciare in una persona indegna
ma non sbagliare ora, non investire tempo ed energie in progetti di rivalsa o vendetta

l'unico progetto che dovresti avere a cuore sei tu, prova a concentrarti solo su questo, è difficile ma non impossibile


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Probabilmente chi mi dice di star calma, non pensare...non ha vissuto sti casini Tebe, vorrei vedere se fosse capitato a loro quanto calmi starebbero. Intanto devo capire dove vive, nel 2010 si è trasferito, a me ha raccontato la balla che andava ad abitare dai suoi, invece leggendo sempre dal forum BMW ho scoperto che si è costruito casa....comunque sempre zona rimini-gambettola. *Quando avrò l'indirizzo, spedirò qualcosina tipo la candela USATA che mi ha regalato, qualche cartolina con scritti equivoci e magari mi farò una breve vacanzina al mare, tanto per vedere dove vive e chi è sua moglie...magari li poteri incorciare passeggiando!!! Una cottura lenta..[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Concordo...
> Mettilo in condizioni di dare delle spiegazioni a sua moglie...ma fallo da signora.
> ...


----------



## Non Registrato (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> ma c@....o basta per favore  vorrei veder te che tanto parli cosa faresti se avessi incontrato nella tua vita un mostro del genere....non staresti tanto calmino o calmina, visto che non so il tuo sesso non essendo registrato



non mi hai capito. la penso come te ma non aspettare fallo subito così rischi di meno.


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> non mi hai capito. la penso come te ma non aspettare fallo subito così rischi di meno.


Silvietta è accecata dalla vendetta!
Mi è uscita pure la rima...


Sto cercando di sdrammatizzare perchè davvero mi sembri proprio in picco.
Immagino che quello là sia il primo pensiero e l'ultimo prima di andare a dormire.
Brutta cosa combattere con la mente che non ti lascia in pace.


Ce l'hai una sua foto?
Tiragli le freccette e sputagli sopra.
Mi vengono in mente robe più schifose ma divento troppo splatter e qui non conoscono (ancora) le mie splatterie vomitose


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> silvia_1968 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Probabilmente chi mi dice di star calma, non pensare...non ha vissuto sti casini Tebe, vorrei vedere se fosse capitato a loro quanto calmi starebbero. Intanto devo capire dove vive, nel 2010 si è trasferito, a me ha raccontato la balla che andava ad abitare dai suoi, invece leggendo sempre dal forum BMW ho scoperto che si è costruito casa....comunque sempre zona rimini-gambettola. *Quando avrò l'indirizzo, spedirò qualcosina tipo la candela USATA che mi ha regalato, qualche cartolina con scritti equivoci e magari mi farò una breve vacanzina al mare, tanto per vedere dove vive e chi è sua moglie...magari li poteri incorciare passeggiando!!! Una cottura lenta..[*/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Silvietta è accecata dalla vendetta!
> Mi è uscita pure la rima...
> 
> 
> ...


si ha invaso la mia mente...credo anche sia fisiologico e dipenda anche da tutti gli anni trascorsi....se pensi la prima volta che lo vidi per lavoro fu il lontano 1997...poi dal 2000 abbiamo inziato ad esser amici ( avevo 32 anni e lui 29 )davvero gli anni più belli per una donna.....vado a tirar freccette :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Tebe ha detto:
> 
> 
> > ecco vedo che siamo sulla stessa onda di pensiero:bravooo:....metterlo nelle condizioni di dare spiegazioni e farlo da signora, per rimini ci si può pensare
> ...


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ho fatto esattamente come ti ho suggerito.
> Metterlo nelle condizioni di dare spiegazioni.


Ma non basta la spiegazione che sia un grandissimo stronzone (scusate eh) che ha bisogno d'imbastire due relazioni diverse per sentirti uomo o per vivere una vita diversa?
C'è anche bisogno che dica cavolate per spiegarsi?


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ovviamente sull'indirizzo metti solo il nome di lui con sopra scritto a caratteri cubitali
> PERSONALE ANZI PERSONALISSIMA.
> Così magari se lei è una che controlla apre subito...:mrgreen:


Non sono d'accordo...mi sembra solo una possibile cattiveria.


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo...mi sembra solo una possibile cattiveria.


Cattiveria per cattiveria...mi sembra che questa sia da..come dire...educande...


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cattiveria per cattiveria...mi sembra che questa sia da..come dire...educande...


E per chi?
Per la moglie e i figli che non c'entrano nulla con i 12 anni di inganni subiti da silvia?
Oppure per silvia?
Cattiveria per cattiveria, per chi? Lui è stato cattivo con silvia e silvia deve esserlo nei confronti anche della sua famiglia?
Non sono d'accordo.
Se proprio lo vuoi fare, citalo in giudizio, contatta un avvocato e cerca di ottenere un risarcimento, per le menzogne ricevute. Sarà poi eventualmente lui, se vuole, a dare spiegazioni in famiglia sul perché è stato citato.
Ma far trovare un perizoma alla moglie con un biglietto, chiaramente sgamatorio, lo trovo di pessimo gusto, oltre che cattivo.

Non ho letto tutta la discussione, ero rimasta che la moglie fosse inconsapevole, se poi le cose sono cambiate...


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

Secondo me state esagerando....perchè dovete "distruggere" la vita di quella donna e di quei bambini? 

si era detto all'inizio magari di farsi vedere da lui in zono per "mettergli paura" ma cosi mi pare davvero troppo! avete idea della devastazione nella vita di quella madre/moglie???? 

mah io non sono per niente d'accordo...mi sembra un modo per dire "visto che mi hai ingannata ti distruggo la vita"


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Secondo me state esagerando....perchè dovete "distruggere" la vita di quella donna e di quei bambini?
> 
> si era detto all'inizio magari di farsi vedere da lui in zono per "mettergli paura" ma cosi mi pare davvero troppo! avete idea della devastazione nella vita di quella madre/moglie????
> 
> mah io non sono per niente d'accordo...mi sembra un modo per dire "visto che mi hai ingannata ti distruggo la vita"


E la vita devastata di Silvia?
Comunque...ok...
facciamo i bravi.

Silvia...fagli solo mettere paura.
Trova dove sta e fatti vedere. Punto.
E ogni tanto compari per ricordargli che potresti distruggergli la vita.




Per inciso.
Ottimo padre di famiglia deve essere...sani principi...a si...


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E la vita devastata di Silvia?
> Comunque...ok...
> facciamo i bravi.
> 
> ...



non ho detto che sia un uomo di sani principi! dico solo che non è giusto che Silvia distrugga la vita di un'altra donna....
Silvia è stata ingannata...quell'uomo è un pezzo di merda ma la vendetta secondo me è sbagliata


----------



## ballerino (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cattiveria per cattiveria...mi sembra che questa sia da..come dire...educande...



così ci si mette allo stesso piano. la vendetta è sempre sbagliata come la violenza,
non ci si fà mai giustizia da soli, ci sono le leggi per fare giustizia.
Ha la possibilità di denunciarlo, perchè non lo fa.
Comincio a pensare che gli piace di più rovinare la coppia,
che far passare un guaio a lui.

Scusa tebe  una domanda, quando è successo a te hai tirato in ballo anche il fidanzato di lei?


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> *così ci si mette allo stesso piano. la vendetta è sempre sbagliata come la violenza*,
> non ci si fà mai giustizia da soli, ci sono le leggi per fare giustizia.
> Ha la possibilità di denunciarlo, perchè non lo fa.
> Comincio a pensare che gli piace di più rovinare la coppia,
> ...


d'accordissimo sul neretto...non concordo sul fatto che voglia rovinare una coppia.
capisco la sua rabba....è stata ingannata per anni!


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> così ci si mette allo stesso piano. la vendetta è sempre sbagliata come la violenza,
> non ci si fà mai giustizia da soli, ci sono le leggi per fare giustizia.
> Ha la possibilità di denunciarlo, perchè non lo fa.
> Comincio a pensare che gli piace di più rovinare la coppia,
> ...


No. Mai fatto.

 mi facevo solo vedere...troppo lunga da spiegare ma non ho mai spifferato nulla alle compagne.
Nemmeno quando sono stata tradita io.


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> d'accordissimo sul neretto...non concordo sul fatto che voglia rovinare una coppia.
> capisco la sua rabba....è stata ingannata per anni!


Infatti.
Ingannata per anni.
E c'era prima Silvia della "moglie" e questo fa molta differenza.


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

*Senti Silvia...*

perchè non lo inviti qui???
Ci pensiamo noi....


----------



## sienne (12 Maggio 2012)

Ciao



Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ingannata per anni.
> E c'era prima Silvia della "moglie" e questo fa molta differenza.


Concordo in pieno!!!

sienne


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ingannata per anni.
> E c'era prima Silvia della "moglie" e questo fa molta differenza.


bo Tebe....io ci vedo solo tanta cattiveria....io mi leccherei le mie ferite e basta....non ha senso continuare a farsi del male...


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè non lo inviti qui???
> Ci pensiamo noi....



ecco questo si! :mrgreen:
:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## ballerino (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ingannata per anni.
> E c'era prima Silvia della "moglie" e questo fa molta differenza.


cioè rivendicare l 'uso capione


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> così ci si mette allo stesso piano. la vendetta è sempre sbagliata come la violenza,
> non ci si fà mai giustizia da soli, ci sono le leggi per fare giustizia.
> Ha la possibilità di denunciarlo, perchè non lo fa.
> Comincio a pensare che gli piace di più rovinare la coppia,
> ...


Intanto tu è meglio che stai zitto ballerino, già mi hai offeso nell'altro post passandoti per insegnante di vita o meglio della mia vita....scendi dal trono e abbi più rispetto per le persone che stanno male....vorrei vedere te, se ti fosse capitata una cosa del genere e ti ripeto ho già preso le mie informazioni legali e non mi conviene per mille motivi. Adesso basta e non ti rispondo più e la tua presenza non è gradita in questo thread.


----------



## ballerino (12 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bo Tebe....io ci vedo solo tanta cattiveria....io mi leccherei le mie ferite e basta....non ha senso continuare a farsi del male...


incredibilmente sono daccordo con te


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bo Tebe....io ci vedo solo tanta cattiveria....io mi leccherei le mie ferite e basta....non ha senso continuare a farsi del male...


tanta cattiveria e lui non l'ha fatta a me fino all'ultimo? devastandomi intanto continua a divertirsi come nulla fosse successo.... ho capito solo una cosa che bisogna viverle certe situazioni per capirle.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> incredibilmente sono daccordo con te


.
  ballerino, già mi hai offeso  nell'altro post passandoti per insegnante di vita o meglio della mia  vita....scendi dal trono e abbi più rispetto per le persone che stanno  male....vorrei vedere te, se ti fosse capitata una cosa del genere e ti  ripeto ho già preso le mie informazioni legali e non mi conviene per  mille motivi. Adesso basta e non ti rispondo più e la tua presenza non è  gradita in questo thread.


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> cioè rivendicare l 'uso capione


Si! del pipino marcio che si ritrova là sotto

seriamente...Essere ingannati per così tanto tempo è bruttissimo.
Ti può devastare la vita.
Basta vedere le persone tradite qui dentro che botte che prendono.
Figurati una che sta con quallo là per anni pensando fosse il suo fidanzato e poi un bel giorno...
SORPRESA!!!!
mentre stavo con te da anni ho conosciuto un altra , l'ho sposata e ci ho pure fatto due figli.
Però..non posso stare senza di te!!!

Gli ha fatto perdere 10 anni della sua vita.

10 anni.

Chi cazzo glieli ridà sti anni?
Chi?


----------



## ballerino (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> tanta cattiveria e lui non l'ha fatta a me fino all'ultimo? devastandomi intanto continua a divertirsi come nulla fosse successo.... ho capito solo una cosa che bisogna viverle certe situazioni per capirle.


allora denuncialo che aspetti hai la possibilità, fallo! questa è giustizia, tutto l 'altro che ti passa per la tesata sono solo cattiverie
e ti metteresti allo stesso piano.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> cioè rivendicare l 'uso capione


pure sarcastico...non scrivere più commenti del genere da paladino di vita....sparisci da questo thread


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> allora denuncialo che aspetti hai la possibilità, fallo! questa è giustizia, tutto l 'altro che ti passa per la tesata sono solo cattiverie
> e ti metteresti allo stesso piano.


o detto sparisci chi ti credi di essere sparisci da questo thread....pure furbo che non ti registri e non puoi esser segnalato....SPARISCI


----------



## ballerino (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si! del pipino marcio che si ritrova là sotto
> 
> seriamente...Essere ingannati per così tanto tempo è bruttissimo.
> Ti può devastare la vita.
> ...


se giuridicamente esiste una legge che tutela queste cose, un motivo ci sarà,
quindi perchè non usufruirne invece di pensare ad altro?


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> se giuridicamente esiste una legge che tutela queste cose, un motivo ci sarà,
> quindi perchè non usufruirne invece di pensare ad altro?


ANCORA BALLERINO TI HO DETTO DI SPARIRE DAL MIO THREAD.....SPARISCI


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> se giuridicamente esiste una legge che tutela queste cose, un motivo ci sarà,
> quindi perchè non usufruirne invece di pensare ad altro?


perchè lei si è già rivolta ad un avvocato e gliel'ha sconsigliato.

Ti racconto questa.
Ho una pazza che sono anni che mi chiama al telefono per minacciarmi ed insultarmi.
Ho i tabulati delle telefonate.
i testimoni delle sue minacce (anche di morte)  e dei suoi insulti.
Sono andata dai carabinieri e dall'avvocato.
Vuoi sapere la risposta?

secondo te cosa mi hanno detto?


----------



## ballerino (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> se giuridicamente esiste una legge che tutela queste cose, un motivo ci sarà,
> quindi perchè non usufruirne invece di pensare ad altro?


non voglio darti lezioni di vita ho solo 24 anni pochi
ma abbastanza per capire che la vendetta e la violenza
sono sempre sbagliate in ogni caso.

Se ti ho dato fastidio mi dispiace
non scriverò più sul tuo 3d (sempre uso capione immagino)
tanto cerchi solo consigli per vendette e non saprei mai darteli.


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> tanta cattiveria e lui non l'ha fatta a me fino all'ultimo? devastandomi intanto continua a divertirsi come nulla fosse successo.... ho capito solo una cosa che bisogna viverle certe situazioni per capirle.


Io l'ho vissuta, quindi mi dai implicitamente il permesso di parlare.

La cattiveria te l'ha fatta lui...non la moglie, lasciala fuori, non spetta a te farle sapere nulla.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> incredibilmente sono daccordo con te


hai visto mai facciamo pure amicizia! :carneval:


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Infatti.
> Ingannata per anni.
> E c'era prima Silvia della "moglie" e questo fa molta differenza.


E allora?
Si gioca a chi arriva prima?

Dimmi solo una sola ragione per la quale la moglie dovrebbe essere esposta alle beghe di silvia e dell'omuncolo.


----------



## ballerino (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> perchè lei si è già rivolta ad un avvocato e gliel'ha sconsigliato.
> 
> Ti racconto questa.
> Ho una pazza che sono anni che mi chiama al telefono per minacciarmi ed insultarmi.
> ...


di cambiare numero sicuramente,
ma era qualche tempo fa, ora esiste il reato di stalking
ha dei procedimendi velocissimi,
c'è l 'arresto cautelativo immediato nei casi come il tuo tebe.


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> tanta cattiveria e lui non l'ha fatta a me fino all'ultimo? devastandomi intanto continua a divertirsi come nulla fosse successo.... ho capito solo una cosa che bisogna viverle certe situazioni per capirle.


tutti noi siamo usciti devastati dalle nostre storie chi più chi meno...

lui è un pezzo di merda...e tu? vuoi metterti sullo stesso piano? e se lei ti rispondesse: io l'ho sempre saputo ma mi sta bene cosi???? c'hai mai pensato? 



Eliade ha detto:


> Io l'ho vissuta, quindi mi dai implicitamente il permesso di parlare.
> 
> La cattiveria te l'ha fatta lui...non la moglie, lasciala fuori, non spetta a te farle sapere nulla.


quoto!


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> E la vita devastata di Silvia?
> Comunque...ok...
> facciamo i bravi.
> 
> ...


Della vita di silvia ne devi rispondere LUI, non LUI,la moglie e i figli (perché se la moglie lo scopre, anche i figli ne andranno di mezzo in qualche modo).

Ottimo padre di famiglia...ma scusami tanto, credi che il tuo manager sia molti diverso? Solo perché lui non ha una relazione ingannevole altrove e si prende delle botte di vita (..........)?
Nemmeno il tuo manager ha dei sani principi (e no tebe, le botte di vita sono i tuoi sani principi, no quelli della coppia/genitori manager&moglie), eppure ha 4 figli.


Silvia ti consiglio, se vuoi davvero mettergli paura, di farlo ora e per un breve periodo, altrimenti poi potresti passare tu dalla parte del torto.


----------



## bllerino (12 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> hai visto mai facciamo pure amicizia! :carneval:


perchè no,  una amicizia non si rifiuta mai.


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> tutti noi siamo usciti devastati dalle nostre storie chi più chi meno...
> 
> lui è un pezzo di merda...e tu? vuoi metterti sullo stesso piano? e se lei ti rispondesse: io l'ho sempre saputo ma mi sta bene cosi???? c'hai mai pensato?


Quotone!!!!! :up:

E hai mai pensato che in seguito alla scoperta lei potrebbe usare i figli per vendicarsi a sua volta su di lui?
Sarà forse un uomo di merda, ma che ne sai dei suoi figli? Sono bambini...


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

bllerino ha detto:


> perchè no,  una amicizia non si rifiuta mai.


diciamo che siamo partiti tutti col piede sbagliato è ...  si ricomincia da zero!


----------



## ballerino (12 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> diciamo che siamo partiti tutti col piede sbagliato è ...  si ricomincia da zero!


ok ok, ora ti saluto e auguro a te e a tutti gli altri una buona serata,
vado a prepararmi devo andare a lavorare,

ciao ciao


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> ok ok, ora ti saluto e auguro a te e a tutti gli altri una buona serata,
> vado a prepararmi devo andare a lavorare,
> 
> ciao ciao



buona serata e buon lavoro!
io vado a portare fuori il cane......:mrgreen:

ciao ciao


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> di cambiare numero sicuramente,
> ma era qualche tempo fa, ora esiste il reato di stalking
> ha dei procedimendi velocissimi,
> c'è l 'arresto cautelativo immediato nei casi come il tuo tebe.


non è vero. Sono tornata 15 giorni fa con l'ennesimo testimone
Mi hanno detto allargando le braccia
Signora..sono cose lunghe e sa il magistrato quando vede la sua denuncia sa che fa?
la mette sotto alle altre, perchè prima ci sono gli omicidi, le rapine eccetera.
Li leggi i giornali?
E' pieno di persone ammazzate dagli stalker.
la teoria è molto. Molto diversa dalla pratica.

prova tu ad andare a denunciare uno stalker e poi mi dici.


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Della vita di silvia ne devi rispondere LUI, non LUI,la moglie e i figli (perché se la moglie lo scopre, anche i figli ne andranno di mezzo in qualche modo).
> 
> Ottimo padre di famiglia...ma scusami tanto, credi che il tuo manager sia molti diverso? Solo perché lui non ha una relazione ingannevole altrove e si prende delle botte di vita (..........)?
> Nemmeno il tuo manager ha dei sani principi (e no tebe, le botte di vita sono i tuoi sani principi, no quelli della coppia/genitori manager&moglie), eppure ha 4 figli.
> ...


va bene.
Faccio un passo indietro e la moglie rimane fuori,

Ma l'esempio di manager è stiracchiato perchè siamo amanti.
Io sono l'amante e so che è sposato ecceetera.
Dei principi di manager mi interessa poco.
Non mi ha mentito.
Quello là invece ha mentito . a tutti.
E ha fatto perdere 10 anni di vita a silvia.
A me sembra grave.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene.
> Faccio un passo indietro e la moglie rimane fuori,
> 
> Ma l'esempio di manager è stiracchiato perchè siamo amanti.
> ...


difatti hai ragione Tebe, lui ha mentito su tutti i fronti, grazie a doppie casa, doppie auto e raccontandomi balle fino all'ultimo. Quando vi ho raccontato che ad una cena a dicembre per caso tramite un amico di amici che lo conosce di vista mi ha detto sai Silvia mi sa che sia padre, mi è andato il boccone di traverso...poi gli  ho telefonato .... e lui ma Silvia ho avuto una scappatella estiva e ho messo una di ravenna incinta, sono un padre single fai due più due ho la residenza a belluno, non ho famiglia, anzi mi sono informato in tribuanale per gli alimenti, è per questo che ho venduto a cesena...domani ci vediamo a venezia e ti racconto....balle mi ha raccontato, balle fino all'ultimo minuto....ma oramai non ci credevo più ed ho indagato scoprendo tutto, pure che è più benestante di quello che pensavo ( ha venduto a cesena per farsi una villetta nuova ....ma non so ancora dove sia )!!! Mi avesse detto dall'inzio vuoi esser mia amante? potevo scegliere se si o se no... qui con le sue balle studiate ad hoc mi ha raggirato....è questa la gravità e non dovrei avere i fumi che escon da tutti i pori !!!


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è vero. Sono tornata 15 giorni fa con l'ennesimo testimone
> Mi hanno detto allargando le braccia
> Signora..sono cose lunghe e sa il magistrato quando vede la sua denuncia sa che fa?
> la mette sotto alle altre, perchè prima ci sono gli omicidi, le rapine eccetera.
> ...


stesse cose  che mi ha detto mio zio avvocato....tra il dire ed il fare ci sta il mare e di certo la mia spedizione di cartoline ogni tanto o il reso della sua candela regalatami usata ( pure tirchio ) di certo non costituisce motivo di stalker


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> difatti hai ragione Tebe, lui ha mentito su tutti i fronti, grazie a doppie casa, doppie auto e raccontandomi balle fino all'ultimo. Quando vi ho raccontato che ad una cena a dicembre per caso tramite un amico di amici che lo conosce di vista mi ha detto sai Silvia mi sa che sia padre, mi è andato il boccone di traverso...poi gli  ho telefonato .... e lui ma Silvia ho avuto una scapatella estiva e ho messo una incinta, sono un padre single fai due più due ho la residenza a belluno, non ho famiglia....domani ci vediamo a venezia e ti racconto....balle mi ha raccontato, balle fino all'ultimo minuto....ma oramai non ci credevo più ed ho indagato scoprendo tutto!!! Mi avesse detto dall'inzio vuoi esser mia amante? potevo scegliere se si o se no... qui con le sue balle studiate ad hoc mi ha raggirato....è questa la gravità e non dovrei avere i fumi che escon da tutti i pori !!!


:bleah: che sbocco d'uomo.

Almeno trombava bene?


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> :bleah: che sbocco d'uomo.
> 
> Almeno trombava bene?


:mrgreen: si ed è pure molto carino !!! Ma dimmi te come si fa ad esser così bastardi


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> :mrgreen: si ed è pure molto carino !!! Ma dimmi te come si fa ad esser così bastardi


Cazzo. Non gli si può nemmeno dare dell'impotente..

A sesso orale come se la cavava? Non tu. Lui.
non gli puzzavano nemmeno un pò i piedi?

In genere i carini sono pure i peggiori.
Magari pure la faccetta d'angelo,...


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Cazzo. Non gli si può nemmeno dare dell'impotente..
> 
> A sesso orale come se la cavava? Non tu. Lui.
> non gli puzzavano nemmeno un pò i piedi?
> ...


carino, ma  un pò selvaggio dagli occhi verdi e profondi misteriosi :mrgreen: sempre  molto  pulito, precisino ( ovviamente per non far trapelar nulla ), molto sportivo e dopo il mio ex marito è stato il corpo che ho conosciuto di più ...


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Fai un piacere alla moglie e ai figli dicendo tutto alla moglie. credimi. non deve farla franca. quella povera donna( con te siete le due vittime) vive inconsapevole di che mostro ha in casa.
> 
> poi faccio un altro ragionamento....ha lasciato te che hai scoperto ma credo anch io che tradisce e tradirà ancora perciò è utile che la moglie sappia.


Concordo.
Silvia, sei incazzata. Ma questa non é vendetta. E' far emergere la verità.
Mi sto convincendo, anche nel mio caso, che é giusto che le mogli dei traditori sappiano.
E poi, basta.
Nient'altro. Nessun pensiero per 10, 20, 30 anni. Ma neanche per uno.
Sfoga la tua rabbia adesso. E poi lascia che la tua mente sia diretta a qualcun altro, a qualcos'altro


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> occhio....questo chiamasi persecuzione.


Già. Niente stalking. Solo la verità


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> carino, ma  un pò selvaggio dagli occhi verdi e profondi misteriosi :mrgreen: sempre  molto  pulito, precisino ( ovviamente per non far trapelar nulla ), molto sportivo e dopo il mio ex marito è stato il corpo che ho conosciuto di più ...


...magari gli sei pure stata fedele...dimmi di no ti prego.
Dimmi.
Di.
No.
Se mi dici si mi parte di nuovo l'embolo


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Concordo.
> Silvia, sei incazzata. Ma questa non é vendetta. E' far emergere la verità.
> Mi sto convincendo, anche nel mio caso, che é giusto che le mogli dei traditori sappiano.
> E poi, basta.
> ...


Difatti Wordlove, è lui che si è costruito 2 vite, ha giocato alla grande ed è ora che si prenda la responsabilità per il male che ha provocato con i suoi raggiri, spacciandosi per due persone distinte.... E non dimentico neppure che quando sua moglie era incinta lui era con me, tra l'altro sesso senza protezione...mi fa schifo solo pensarlo


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> ma c@....o basta per favore  vorrei veder te che tanto parli cosa faresti se avessi incontrato nella tua vita un mostro del genere....non staresti tanto calmino o calmina, visto che non so il tuo sesso non essendo registrato


Non parlo per tutti, ma solo per me.
Hai ragione a essere incazzata nera e la tua "guarigione" ha bisogno anche di una fase di incazzatura.
Il problema non é lo stare calmi, ma fare in modo che tu non rimanga incazzata tutta la vita e ancora una volta schiava di questo testa di c...zzo.
Quindi, ... fai quello che devi fare ora (e che non sia di danno per te) e poi cerca faticosamente di passare alla prossima fase.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ...magari gli sei pure stata fedele...dimmi di no ti prego.
> Dimmi.
> Di.
> No.
> Se mi dici si mi parte di nuovo l'embolo


no, perchè nei  dei periodi di silenzio  (anche lunghi )e di litigi, ho pure cambiato nr di cellulare etc.,  ho frequentato altre persone per dimenticare  e rifarmi una vita.... relazioni che lui indirettamente ha rovinato, primo perchè era sempre nella mia testa e nelgi altri cercavo indirettamente lui, secondo perchè sembrava avesse il radar ovvero mi rintracciava a casa etc.... dal 2008 al 2011 però c'è stato solo lui. L'ultima volta che ho fatto sesso è stato con lui a ottobre 2011... sono pronta per  andare in convento, il pensiero di esser sfiorata da uomo mi da alla nausea


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Non parlo per tutti, ma solo per me.
> Hai ragione a essere incazzata nera e la tua "guarigione" ha bisogno anche di una fase di incazzatura.
> Il problema non é lo stare calmi, ma fare in modo che tu non rimanga incazzata tutta la vita e ancora una volta schiava di questo testa di c...zzo.
> Quindi, ... fai quello che devi fare ora (e che non sia di danno per te) e poi cerca faticosamente di passare alla prossima fase.


Lo so che non son più io, come so che è fisiologica ed umana  la mia reazione....sono passai 5 mesi, i primi gli ho persi perchè strafatta da psicofarmaci ( dopo aver avuto la botta sono finita in ospedale ) ed avevo scelto la via del silenzio, manco sapevo dov'ero. Ora ho un effetto ritardato, ma almeno è una rabbia sana ( senza farmaci ) e me lo auguro anch'io finisca presto...ma prima devo aver la soddisfazione di metterli un pò di pepe nel culo ( passami il pensiero )


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> no, perchè nei  dei periodi di silenzio  (anche lunghi )e di litigi, ho pure cambiato nr di cellulare etc.,  ho frequentato altre persone per dimenticare  e rifarmi una vita.... relazioni che lui indirettamente ha rovinato, primo perchè era sempre nella mia testa e nelgi altri cercavo indirettamente lui, secondo perchè sembrava avesse il radar ovvero mi rintracciava a casa etc.... dal 2008 al 2011 però c'è stato solo lui. L'ultima volta che ho fatto sesso è stato con lui a ottobre 2011... sono pronta per  andare in convento,* il pensiero di esser sfiorata da uomo mi da alla nausea*


quando si mette la guest star in pensione è brutto.
Vuol dire che si è davvero feriti.
Anzi.
Agonizzanti in terra.

Senti Silvia...vai per step.

1 capire dove abita.
2 tornare qui.
3 fare il piano di azione.

e...continua a sfogarti..butta fuori in questo forum.
E' sano davvero perchè un minimo di rabbia si acquieta.

a parte il sesso congelato (ma non senti la primavera? io esco praticamente con quattro vibratori in borsa!:mrgreen:, più il mio compagno e più l'amante...beh...l'amante è mezzo impotente e un pò precox...ma ho speranze in un miglioramento...)

Dicevo...non c'è proprio nessuno che..
Ma esci?
Vedi gente?
Perchè io quando avevo gli incarognimenti mi chiuedevo nel sarcofago a macerare macumbe...e non è salutare.
Lo so.
Che palle uscire.
vedere gente...ma serve.
Un poco almeno.

e per te cosa hai fatto?
Tu, come donna...ora sei diversa sicuramente dentro.
E fuori?




madonna mi sento marta Flavi o Donna Letizia...


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si! del pipino marcio che si ritrova là sotto
> 
> seriamente...Essere ingannati per così tanto tempo è bruttissimo.
> Ti può devastare la vita.
> ...


Purtroppo non è questione di anni. Sono peggio i 10 anni di Silvia con un bastardo che si fa una vera doppia vita con tanto di moglie e figli o sono peggio i miei 32 anni passati con una donna che scopri che ti ha tradito con almeno 4 uomini negli ultimi 8 anni.
Ormai gli anni sono andati: i suoi 10, come i miei 32 e nessuna azione, nessuna vendetta ce li potrà ridare.
Dobbiamo solo "gestire" l'incazzatura nel migliore dei modi. Qual'è? Boh
E poi andare avanti


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è questione di anni. Sono peggio i 10 anni di Silvia con un bastardo che si fa una vera doppia vita con tanto di moglie e figli o sono peggio i miei 32 anni passati con una donna che scopri che ti ha tradito con almeno 4 uomini negli ultimi 8 anni.
> Ormai gli anni sono andati: i suoi 10, come i miei 32 e nessuna azione, nessuna vendetta ce li potrà ridare.
> Dobbiamo solo "gestire" l'incazzatura nel migliore dei modi. Qual'è? Boh
> E poi andare avanti


è vero gli anni buttati non tornan più....una cosa che t'invidio è il figlio, almeno  hai una forte spinta per andar avanti


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Purtroppo non è questione di anni. Sono peggio i 10 anni di Silvia con un bastardo che si fa una vera doppia vita con tanto di moglie e figli o sono peggio i miei 32 anni passati con una donna che scopri che ti ha tradito con almeno 4 uomini negli ultimi 8 anni.
> Ormai gli anni sono andati: i suoi 10, come i miei 32 e nessuna azione, nessuna vendetta ce li potrà ridare.
> Dobbiamo solo "gestire" l'incazzatura nel migliore dei modi. Qual'è? Boh
> E poi andare avanti


hai ragione...gli anni non li ridà nessuno.

Però vedi...
Io non mi fossilizzo sui 4 uomini in otto anni...
parlo da diversamente fedele a cui il tradimento sessuale poco tange.
E' tutto il resto.
Alla fine, se si fosse fatta scopare senza inquinare il vostro matrimonio e quindi il tuo amore...tu le avresti perdonato anche 20 tradimenti.

Tu e Silvia siete stati vittime del peggiore tradimento possibile che non è, per me quello sessuale.
Chi se ne fotte.
la patata mica ha il contakilometri e manco il pipino.

E' il tradimento del sentimento.
E capire alla fine che tutti gli sforzi. Tutti i pensieri. Tutto quello che avete costruito come coppia è stato tradito.

e per Silvia credo sia lo stesso.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> quando si mette la guest star in pensione è brutto.
> Vuol dire che si è davvero feriti.
> Anzi.
> Agonizzanti in terra.
> ...


diciamo che anche la mia vita sociale ne ha risentito prima ero a venezia ed è una città che ti stimola, ora per lavoro sono dovuta rientrare nella mia casetta in montagna...pace, natura tanta...gente poca. Ed io mi sono rintanata in casa con i miei 2 gatti, faccio anche fatica a parlare con i miei amici.... diciamo che mi sto autodegradando...fisicamente ho perso 6-7 kg ripresi per fortuna sarà la nutella...sono tornata al mio peso forma, un pò di occhiaie e sorrido poco!!! Mi manca molto un mio caro vecchio  amico artista con il quale ho condiviso la casa a venezia e che ha vissuto direttamente il dramma a dicembre ...(.l'ha pure conosciuto il bastardo  )


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> difatti hai ragione Tebe, lui ha mentito su tutti i fronti, grazie a doppie casa, doppie auto e raccontandomi balle fino all'ultimo. Quando vi ho raccontato che ad una cena a dicembre per caso tramite un amico di amici che lo conosce di vista mi ha detto sai Silvia mi sa che sia padre, mi è andato il boccone di traverso...poi gli ho telefonato .... e lui ma Silvia ho avuto una scappatella estiva e ho messo una di ravenna incinta, sono un padre single fai due più due ho la residenza a belluno, non ho famiglia, anzi mi sono informato in tribuanale per gli alimenti, è per questo che ho venduto a cesena...domani ci vediamo a venezia e ti racconto....balle mi ha raccontato, balle fino all'ultimo minuto....ma oramai non ci credevo più ed ho indagato scoprendo tutto, pure che è più benestante di quello che pensavo ( ha venduto a cesena per farsi una villetta nuova ....ma non so ancora dove sia )!!! Mi avesse detto dall'inzio vuoi esser mia amante? potevo scegliere se si o se no... qui con le sue balle studiate ad hoc mi ha raggirato....è questa la gravità e non dovrei avere i fumi che escon da tutti i pori !!!


Hai ragione ad avere i fumi.
Sei andata alla fonte del tradimento. Il problema dei tradimenti come il tuo, il mio e altri non è il sesso con qualcun altro.
E' la serie di menzogne, una dietro l'altra, che non finiscono mai, non finiranno mai.
Le persone così non guariscono: continuano a mentire sempre, in tutto quello che fanno.
Ed è il tradimento della nostra fiducia che ci fa male.
E' il tradire noi che credevamo in loro.
Anche quando ci riprenderemo, nulla sarà mai come prima. Guarderemo sempre il prossimo con un'aria di sospetto e saremo sempre attenti nel fidarci di qualcuno. Non credo che cambierà


----------



## Eliade (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Difatti Wordlove, è lui che si è costruito 2 vite, ha giocato alla grande ed è ora che si prenda la responsabilità per il male che ha provocato con i suoi raggiri, spacciandosi per due persone distinte.... E non dimentico neppure che quando sua moglie era incinta lui era con me, *tra l'altro sesso senza protezione...mi fa schifo solo pensarlo*


Questo cambia completamente le cose!


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene.
> Faccio un passo indietro e la moglie rimane fuori,
> 
> Ma l'esempio di manager è stiracchiato perchè siamo amanti.
> ...


Oops. Mi stavi simpatica, ma ora che mi dici che fai il ruolo di amante ...
Ma no. Non è vero. Per me sei OK.
Non ho niente contro di te o contro gli amanti della mia ex-moglie.
Loro, e te, hanno solo colto un'occasione che si presentava.
Chi ha tradito è la mia ex (o il tuo manager).
E finchè ti sta bene il tuo manager ...
Ma, stai attenta, non lasciarti mai coinvolgere e non fidarti di lui.
Ha tradito la sua moglie, tradirà anche te, i suoi amici, i suoi colleghi, tutti.


----------



## contepinceton (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> va bene.
> Faccio un passo indietro e la moglie rimane fuori,
> 
> Ma l'esempio di manager è stiracchiato perchè siamo amanti.
> ...


Si è una cosa moooooooooltoooo diversa...
Tu sai chi è manager e che ha una moglie ecc..ecc..ecc...
La storia di Silvia è tutto un altro paio di maniche...


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Hai ragione ad avere i fumi.
> Sei andata alla fonte del tradimento. Il problema dei tradimenti come il tuo, il mio e altri non è il sesso con qualcun altro.
> E' la serie di menzogne, una dietro l'altra, che non finiscono mai, non finiranno mai.
> Le persone così non guariscono: continuano a mentire sempre, in tutto quello che fanno.
> ...


esatto.....non saremo più come prima. 
Investire tempo, energie, sentimenti e poi magari star di nuovo male o magari far del male perchè non crediamo ad una persona che davvero ci vorrà bene. Io ho 44  e già mi sa di aver vissuto e sofferto anche troppo per amore, a volte penso che troverò felicità nel donare amore a chi a bisogno facendo del volontariato. 
Rimpiango l'onestà e la sincerità del mio ex marito, almeno eravamo sullo stesso piano  e sono strafelice che la strada scelta all'epoca gli ha donato felicità almeno a lui.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione...gli anni non li ridà nessuno.
> 
> Però vedi...
> Io non mi fossilizzo sui 4 uomini in otto anni...
> ...


difatti tradita nel sentimento con l'inganno e sai quello che mi ha fatto più male è stata la storia del padre single...quando è venuto a venezia per parlarmene, perchè cavolo non mi ha detto la verità..visto che avevo saputo della sua paternità....


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> è vero gli anni buttati non tornan più....una cosa che t'invidio è il figlio, almeno hai una forte spinta per andar avanti


Ehi! Hai 43 anni.
Cerca di guarire in fretta anche per questo.
Pensa a dedicare il tuo amore a qualcun altro. E se questo qualcun altro merita la tua fiducia, hai ancora un po' di anni per avere un figlio.
Non privarti di questa gioia. Averne uno è come proiettare la tua vita nel futuro.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo cambia completamente le cose!


allucinante siiii  e pensa che ho delle foto del 30 marzo del 2009 insieme in montagna tra prati e torrenti ed il 7 aprile nasceva la sua seconda bimba.... nessun rispetto sanitario  per me e sua moglie, oltre che tutto il resto


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> hai ragione...gli anni non li ridà nessuno.
> 
> Però vedi...
> Io non mi fossilizzo sui 4 uomini in otto anni...
> ...


Bingo. Hai ragione.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> .......
> Senti Silvia...vai per step.
> 
> 1 capire dove abita.
> ...


si, grazie il forum mi aiuta anche perchè ci sono persone che hanno sofferto e sanno cosa vuol dire esser traditi dentro. Non aiuta però quando trovo persone tipo Ballerino che con la sua saccenza di ventenne si permette di dare lezioni di vita...offendendomi personalmente, mi riferisco ad un altro thread


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Questo cambia completamente le cose!


Non capisco. Del resto cosa ti aspetti da uno che nasconde di avere una moglie e dei figli:
"Scusa mi devo mettere il preservativo perchè non so con chi sono stato ieri?"
Purtroppo credo che non cambi le cose. E' solo l'ennesima mancanza di rispetto per il prossimo, per Silvia, per la salute di Silvia, della moglie (ma anche per la salute di sè stesso, povero idiota che non è altro).
Da persone del genere non ci si può aspettare altro.
La mia ex-moglie idem. Almeno 4 amanti, rapporti non protetti, inframezzati a rapporti con me.
E conoscendo 3 dei 4 sicuramente sono tipi che hanno rapporti con diverse donne all'anno.
Che mondo di m...da.
Io almeno sono riuscito a convincere la mia ex-moglie a farsi controllare (io altrettanto).
Tu Silvia, l'hai fatto?
Gli esami da fare (in qualsiasi laboratorio) sono: Chlamydia, Gonorrea, Epatite B, Epatite C, HIV, Sifilide. Per l'HPV e l'Herpes c'è poco da fare: più o meno il 50% delle persone ce l'ha, quindi dopo 4 o 5 partner con rapporti non protetti è quasi certo di averli.


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> esatto.....non saremo più come prima.
> Investire tempo, energie, sentimenti e poi magari star di nuovo male o magari far del male perchè non crediamo ad una persona che davvero ci vorrà bene. Io ho 44 e già mi sa di aver vissuto e sofferto anche troppo per amore, a volte penso che troverò felicità nel donare amore a chi a bisogno facendo del volontariato.
> Rimpiango l'onestà e la sincerità del mio ex marito, almeno eravamo sullo stesso piano e sono strafelice che la strada scelta all'epoca gli ha donato felicità almeno a lui.


Sei fantastica. Vedi che riesci a trovare in te dell'amore?
Non hai rancore per il tuo ex-marito, anche se sicuramente avrai sofferto anche allora per la perdita. Anzi, sei felice per lui.
Allora puoi essere felice ancora, per te, e puoi donare il tuo amore a qualcun altro.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Sei fantastica. Vedi che riesci a trovare in te dell'amore?
> Non hai rancore per il tuo ex-marito, anche se sicuramente avrai sofferto anche allora per la perdita. Anzi, sei felice per lui.
> Allora puoi essere felice ancora, per te, e puoi donare il tuo amore a qualcun altro.


Non ho rancore per il mio ex marito, anzi ho un buon rapporto, perchè abbiamo deciso insieme di prender strade diverse dopo aver tentato di tutto, senza terze persone di mezzo...è nato come rapporto onesto come è stata la sua morte!! Pensa che dopo la firma del divorzio siamo stati a cena, questo per dirti la pace che c'è tra noi.... ci son stati momenti tristi etc. ovvio ma in confronto ciò che sto vivendo ora non è paragonabile.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Non capisco. Del resto cosa ti aspetti da uno che nasconde di avere una moglie e dei figli:
> "Scusa mi devo mettere il preservativo perchè non so con chi sono stato ieri?"
> Purtroppo credo che non cambi le cose. E' solo l'ennesima mancanza di rispetto per il prossimo, per Silvia, per la salute di Silvia, della moglie (ma anche per la salute di sè stesso, povero idiota che non è altro).
> Da persone del genere non ci si può aspettare altro.
> ...


si fatti..tutto ok per fortuna....anzi quando scoprirò l'indirizzo pensavo di inviargli la ricevuta:mrgreen:


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

news in diretta...mentre siam qui a discutere ed io ad avvelenarmi il fegato, il bastardo è sul suo forum di moto che ride con i suoi amici, come nulla fosse!!!


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> si, grazie il forum mi aiuta anche perchè ci sono persone che hanno sofferto e sanno cosa vuol dire esser traditi dentro. Non aiuta però quando trovo persone tipo Ballerino che con la sua saccenza di ventenne si permette di dare lezioni di vita...offendendomi personalmente, mi riferisco ad un altro thread


Hai ragione ma è un forum..non incazzarti...troverai sempre qualcuno che non la pensa come te ..
Ho letto l'altro 3d...prendila con ironia..lo vedo che non ti manca.
hai la pelle sensibile e in questa fase tutto fa male...ma ballerino ha vent'anni...fra altri venti molte cose per lui saranno diverse.
Tu ora concentrati sui nik con cui senti più affinità e per il resto di noi quando sarai più in  forma!


----------



## Simy (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> news in diretta...mentre siam qui a discutere ed io ad avvelenarmi il fegato, il bastardo è sul suo forum di moto che ride con i suoi amici, come nulla fosse!!!



.... Tebe....ci iscriviamo a sto forum di moto :diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> news in diretta...mentre siam qui a discutere ed io ad avvelenarmi il fegato, il bastardo è sul suo forum di moto che ride con i suoi amici, come nulla fosse!!!


:bleah:


----------



## Worldlove (12 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> news in diretta...mentre siam qui a discutere ed io ad avvelenarmi il fegato, il bastardo è sul suo forum di moto che ride con i suoi amici, come nulla fosse!!!


Allora è ora che tu vada a letto. Spegni il PC, prenditi un bel libro, leggi un po' di pagine, poi quando vuoi, ti fai una camomilla o prendi un po' di goccette (di quelle tranquille che non fanno male) e ti fai un bel sonno.
Imponiti di non guardare cosa fa il bastardo. Tanto lo sai che è bastardo. Cosa ti aggiunge a quello che già sai?

Io vado a nanna. Domani c'ho la comunione di mio figlio (a cui sarà presente con suo figlio anche uno degli amanti della mia ex-moglie, che spero non sappia che io so, più la sua incosapevole moglie).
E mi aspetta anche lo stress della commedia del pranzo felice con le rispettive famiglie che ancora non sanno quanta falsità c'è nella mamma di quel bambino che si presenta davanti a Dio.
Notte. Un abbraccio.


----------



## silvia_1968 (12 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Allora è ora che tu vada a letto. Spegni il PC, prenditi un bel libro, leggi un po' di pagine, poi quando vuoi, ti fai una camomilla o prendi un po' di goccette (di quelle tranquille che non fanno male) e ti fai un bel sonno.
> Imponiti di non guardare cosa fa il bastardo. Tanto lo sai che è bastardo. Cosa ti aggiunge a quello che già sai?
> 
> Io vado a nanna. Domani c'ho la comunione di mio figlio (a cui sarà presente con suo figlio anche uno degli amanti della mia ex-moglie, che spero non sappia che io so, più la sua incosapevole moglie).
> ...


Lo so che mi devo imporre di nn guardare, dovrei dare in consegna il mio pc al vicino di casa e non accenderlo più!!! Leggere faccio fatica a concentrarmi, mi guarderò un pò di tv o giocherò con i miei mici. Seppur virtuale ti sono vicina per la recita di domani....dai che manca poco oramai sei libero da tutta questa ipocrisa....buona notte un abbraccio


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> .... Tebe....ci iscriviamo a sto forum di moto :diavoletto:


Si dai....dai dai....silvietta....io e Simy.....vorremo...ecco....iscriverci al forum di moto....
Tra l'altro io ho fatto motocross per anni.....e ho una moto....si si....

Broccoliamo quello là simy?:carneval:


----------



## geko (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si dai....dai dai....silvietta....io e Simy.....vorremo...ecco....iscriverci al forum di moto....
> Tra l'altro io ho fatto motocross per anni.....e ho una moto....si si....
> 
> *Broccoliamo quello là simy?*:carneval:


Ehm, non per smontare i vostri sogni eh... ma quei forum lì mica sono come questo.  Servono a mettersi d'accordo per le uscite in moto, durante la settimana magari si chiacchiera ma in vista dell'uscita del weekend. Poi Simy che fa? si presenta col triciclo della Peg Perego? :carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ehm, non per smontare i vostri sogni eh... ma quei forum lì mica sono come questo.  Servono a mettersi d'accordo per le uscite in moto, durante la settimana magari si chiacchiera ma in vista dell'uscita del weekend. Poi Simy che fa? si presenta col triciclo della Peg Perego? :carneval:


:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ehm, non per smontare i vostri sogni eh... ma quei forum lì mica sono come questo.  Servono a mettersi d'accordo per le uscite in moto, durante la settimana magari si chiacchiera ma in vista dell'uscita del weekend. Poi Simy che fa? si presenta *col triciclo della Peg Perego?* :carneval:


Quello rinforzato...con le tette che ha....apa:


----------



## silvia_1968 (13 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ehm, non per smontare i vostri sogni eh... ma quei forum lì mica sono come questo.  Servono a mettersi d'accordo per le uscite in moto, durante la settimana magari si chiacchiera ma in vista dell'uscita del weekend. Poi Simy che fa? si presenta col triciclo della Peg Perego? :carneval:


difatti Geko hai ragione....è un forum abb. reale, nel senso che esistono delle sezioni ( es. maiali nel fango - enduro ) dove il mio bastardo partecipa e sono tutti amici nella realtà, alcuni perfino stretti amici....io mi sono iscritta solo per supervisionare e leggere le c@zz@te  che scrive !!!


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> non è vero. Sono tornata 15 giorni fa con l'ennesimo testimone
> Mi hanno detto allargando le braccia
> Signora..sono cose lunghe e sa il magistrato quando vede la sua denuncia sa che fa?
> la mette sotto alle altre, perchè prima ci sono gli omicidi, le rapine eccetera.
> ...


non devi andare  dai carabinieri ma da un avvocato,
ti fai preparare  una querela  che poi va consegnata in procura dove viene protocollata,
una volta protocollata, per quanto finisca sotto altre, ci sono dei termini da rispettare,
tutte ricevono una risposta.
Se ci sono prove di minacce vengono presi provvedimenti molto veloci,
la legge sullo stalking prevede anche l'arresto preventivo, e non servono molte prove
è l ‘unica legge in cui basta la parola della vittima.
chiedi ad un avvocato, vedrai dirà le stesse cose.
In questo modo bloccherai le minacce e terrai lontano dalla tua vita lo stalker.
L’aspetto negativo viene dopo, con i lunghi tempi dei processi per chiuderla  definitivamente,
a te ne porterà via poco, hai la facoltà di non essere presente, tranne nel dibattimento in cui si richiede la tua testimonianza (quindi una mezza giornata del tuo tempo).


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

*X Silvia*

x silvia,
Non do lezioni di vita a nessuno, espongo le mie opinioni come tutti scrivono qui dentro,
giuste o sbagliate che siano da condividere oppure no. sono i miei pensieri.

Quando ho scritto  “non impari mai”  era riferito alla tua risposta sui cosiddetti  spazi liberi
individuali, non parlo della storia e del indefinibile compagno che hai avuto la sfortuna di incontrare
ma solo pensando che nella tua storia il problema di  far passare tanti anni prima di scoprire di
che pasta era fatto  sia stato proprio questo, l ‘interpretazione sbagliata degli spazi liberi.
mi riferisco che in tanti anni, ci sono molti  momenti , (natale, capodanno, pasqua, ferie estive) che due persone amandosi,  dovrebbero avere piacere di  passare per la maggior parte insieme, di cui avresti dovuto fare delle riflessioni,
riflessini che  rileggendo come la pensavi ancora oggi mi sembra che tu non abbia fatto.


----------



## geko (13 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> difatti Geko hai ragione....è un forum abb. reale, nel senso che esistono delle sezioni ( es. maiali nel fango - enduro ) dove il mio bastardo partecipa e sono tutti amici nella realtà, alcuni perfino stretti amici....io mi sono iscritta solo per supervisionare e leggere le c@zz@te  che scrive !!!


Lo so. Infatti l'ho detto perché frequento anch'io (ultimamente sempre meno a causa di tutti gli altri impegni) un forum di questo tipo e siamo tutti amici, ci si organizza e si esce insieme, anzi alcuni sono proprio tra i miei migliori amici. Beh però se lo leggi lì ci metti poco a capire dove abita, no? 
Comunque ho capito qual è il forum in questione...

Tuttavia, visto che sto intervenendo, ti dico la mia, anche se non ho letto tutto. Io non sono assolutamente d'accordo sul mandare pacchi, lettere e cose del genere. Evita tutti i comportamenti che potrebbero anche solo minimamente assomigliare ad una qualche persecuzione nei suoi confronti o della sua famiglia. Piuttosto io andrei dalla moglie e le parlerei apertamente di tutto quanto, davanti a una tazza di caffé... a quattr'occhi insomma.


----------



## silvia_1968 (13 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lo so. Infatti l'ho detto perché frequento anch'io (ultimamente sempre meno a causa di tutti gli altri impegni) un forum di questo tipo e siamo tutti amici, ci si organizza e si esce insieme, anzi alcuni sono proprio tra i miei migliori amici. Beh però se lo leggi lì ci metti poco a capire dove abita, no?
> Comunque ho capito qual è il forum in questione...
> 
> Tuttavia, visto che sto intervenendo, ti dico la mia, anche se non ho letto tutto. Io non sono assolutamente d'accordo sul mandare pacchi, lettere e cose del genere. Evita tutti i comportamenti che potrebbero anche solo minimamente assomigliare ad una qualche persecuzione nei suoi confronti o della sua famiglia. Piuttosto io andrei dalla moglie e le parlerei apertamente di tutto quanto, davanti a una tazza di caffé... a quattr'occhi insomma.


Geko ho letto migliaia di post prema che ne cancellasse ben 6400, non c'è nessun riferimento a dove vive visto che ha case tra belluno, cesena, rimini e gambettola. Probabilmente non hai letto tutta la mia storia, ma merita un pò di frecciatine sul culetto, credimi!!!


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> non devi andare  dai carabinieri ma da un avvocato,
> ti fai preparare  una querela  che poi va consegnata in procura dove viene protocollata,
> una volta protocollata, per quanto finisca sotto altre, ci sono dei termini da rispettare,
> tutte ricevono una risposta.
> ...


Intanto sul giornale di oggi...salta fora che una ex moglie ha intentato una causa fasulla per stalking...
Hanno appurato che era lei che mandava i sms a sè stessa...no?
E queste si che sono figure di merda...altro che le mie...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## ballerino (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Intanto sul giornale di oggi...salta fora che una ex moglie ha intentato una causa fasulla per stalking...
> Hanno appurato che era lei che mandava i sms a sè stessa...no?
> E queste si che sono figure di merda...altro che le mie...:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


hai ragione, ce ne sono tante di false, la maggior parte usate da mogli o compagne vendicative,
la cosa positiva, inizialmente vengono prese sul serio e non trascurate mai in ogni caso.


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Si dai....dai dai....silvietta....io e Simy.....vorremo...ecco....iscriverci al forum di moto....
> Tra l'altro io ho fatto motocross per anni.....e ho una moto....si si....
> 
> Broccoliamo quello là simy?:carneval:


Yes :yes:



geko ha detto:


> Ehm, non per smontare i vostri sogni eh... ma quei forum lì mica sono come questo.  Servono a mettersi d'accordo per le uscite in moto, durante la settimana magari si chiacchiera ma in vista dell'uscita del weekend. Poi Simy che fa? si presenta col triciclo della Peg Perego? :carneval:


Gekino non serve mica la moto per broccolare uno.........



Tebe ha detto:


> Quello rinforzato...*con le tette che *ha....apa:


potrebbero essre un'ottima arma :diavoletto:


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Yes :yes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lo soffochi tra le tette???rotfl


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> lo soffochi tra le tette???rotfl


:fischio:


Tebe...........ma non doveva essere il nostro segreto! :fischio:


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :fischio:
> 
> 
> Tebe...........ma non doveva essere il nostro segreto! :fischio:


ops...ora lo sanno tutti...mi dispiace....ok...smetto di fare danni divulgando segreti e vado a prepararmi.
Sono vergognosamente ancora a letto...e no. Niente immagini erotiche.
Sembro nonna Abelarda dopo una nottataccia...

Silvia...prima di andare a farti esplodere in un raduno di moto aspetta che torni!!!!

(però scusate...mi è venuto in mente...se Silvia sa dov'è il raduno...presentarsi li? Silvia, ti accompagno!!! Mica ci sarà anche la moglie e i figli no?)


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ops...ora lo sanno tutti...mi dispiace....ok...smetto di fare danni divulgando segreti e vado a prepararmi.
> Sono vergognosamente ancora a letto...e no. Niente immagini erotiche.
> Sembro nonna Abelarda dopo una nottataccia...
> 
> ...


ecco si.....presentiamoci al raduno!

ancora a letto!!!!!!!! beata te..... 
io sto facendo le pulizie...tra una risposta e l'altra! e tra un po inizia la formula1


----------



## silvia_1968 (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> ............
> 
> Silvia...prima di andare a farti esplodere in un raduno di moto aspetta che torni!!!!
> 
> (però scusate...mi è venuto in mente...se Silvia sa dov'è il raduno...presentarsi li? Silvia, ti accompagno!!! Mica ci sarà anche la moglie e i figli no?)


spesso i raduni enduro sono con date segretate che immagino si comunichino mezzo MP o SMS, visto che spesso non sono legali. Non è così facile scorazzare tra per boschi ci sono i divieti. Di certo so la data del maiail pinè sabato prossimo ma è a bisighella oppure il maial jacuzzi a belluno il 29 giugno più vicino a casa ( 30-40 partecipanti )... Sinceramente cmq preferirei incrociarlo davanti al suo civico facendo 2 passi con un amica...e tirargli uno sputo come mi hai suggerito!!! e sicurmante qualcosa di più sottile!!


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> spesso i raduni enduro sono con date segretate che immagino si comunichino mezzo MP o SMS, visto che spesso non sono legali. Non è così facile scorazzare tra per boschi ci sono i divieti. Di certo so la data del maiail pinè sabato prossimo ma è a bisighella oppure il maial jacuzzi a belluno il 29 giugno più vicino a casa ( 30-40 partecipanti )... *Sinceramente cmq preferirei incrociarlo davanti al suo civico facendo 2 passi con un amica...e tirargli uno sputo come mi hai suggerito!!! e sicurmante qualcosa di più sottile!!*


Guarda...concordo!!!
Te lo ripeto...io vengo.
(anche perchè se ti parte l'embolo e poi vuoi parlare con la moglie io intervengo e ti trascino via...Mica siamo li per fare delle napoletanate no? Classe e stile Silvia. Da signora.)


----------



## Simy (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda...concordo!!!
> Te lo ripeto...io vengo.
> (anche perchè se ti parte l'embolo e poi vuoi parlare con la moglie io intervengo e ti trascino via...Mica siamo li per fare delle napoletanate no? Classe e stile Silvia. Da signora.)


:up:
:up::up::up:


----------



## silvia_1968 (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda...concordo!!!
> Te lo ripeto...io vengo.
> (anche perchè se ti parte l'embolo e poi vuoi parlare con la moglie io intervengo e ti trascino via...Mica siamo li per fare delle napoletanate no? Classe e stile Silvia. Da signora.)


:up::up::up: grazieeeeee


----------



## @lex (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda...concordo!!!
> Te lo ripeto...io vengo.
> (anche perchè se ti parte l'embolo e poi vuoi parlare con la moglie io intervengo e ti trascino via...Mica siamo li per fare delle *napoletanate no*? Classe e stile Silvia. Da signora.)


certe cose succedono anche a Bolzano, non credi?


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Guarda...concordo!!!
> Te lo ripeto...io vengo.
> (anche perchè se ti parte l'embolo e poi vuoi parlare con la moglie io intervengo e ti trascino via...Mica siamo li per fare delle napoletanate no? Classe e stile Silvia. Da signora.)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Eccone una...

LA STORIA. Una napoletana è indagata per simulazione di reato e calunnia nei confronti dell´ex marito vicentino
«Lei si è inventata lo stalking»
Diego Neri
«I messaggini minacciosi sul cellulare se li mandava da sola e si scriveva i cartelli di ingiurie Il motivo? Rovinargli la vita»

    e-mail
    print

domenica 13 maggio 2012 SPECIALI, pagina 20
La donna denunciò lo stalking attraverso i messaggini. ARCHIVIO

Si è inventata uno stalking che non c´era per rovinare la vita all´ex marito che l´aveva lasciata per mettersi con un´altra donna. È l´ipotesi della procura, che ha iscritto sul registro degli indagati una donna di 37 anni, napoletana di origine ma residente da molti anni in città. Le accuse a suo carico sono di simulazione di reato e di calunnia.
LA RELAZIONE. Il vicentino Matteo S., che oggi ha 38 anni e vive in città, dove lavora come impiegato, nel 2004 si era sposato con Annarosa M., 36, campana di origine, conosciuta in vacanza a Capri. Per amore lei si era sposata a Vicenza ed ha trovato soltanto lavoretti saltuari. Dal matrimonio non sono nati figli, e l´unione è entrata in crisi nel 2008. Nei primi mesi dell´anno successivo i due si sono separati e il vicentino è andato a vivere con un´altra poco tempo dopo, pagando gli alimenti ad Annarosa.
LA PRIMA DENUNCIA. I rapporti fra ex non furono mai buoni, anche a causa delle diversità di opinione sulla cifra che il marito doveva versare, sul mutuo della casa e sulla divisione di alcuni beni. Fra l´altro, Annarosa restò a vivere a Vicenza, ma intervallò la permanenza in Veneto con lunghi periodi nel Napoletano dai parenti. Verso la fine del 2009, la donna formalizzò in procura a Vicenza una denuncia ai danni di Matteo. L´ex moglie sostenne di essere vittima degli atti persecutori dell´impiegato. «Mi manda decine e decine di sms - sostenne -, e mi telefona a tutte le ore del giorno e della notte. Mi pedina, controlla i miei spostamenti, mi ha seguito a Napoli. Ha appeso sulla porta del palazzo e del cancello, in più occasioni, dei cartelli diffamatori nei miei confronti». Le presunte accuse del marito? Di essere una mantenuta e una poco di buono. La donna ha allegato le fotografie alla denuncia ed ha spiegato di aver tenuto copia dei messaggini.
LA REPLICA. Matteo, che era difeso dall´avv. Anna Sambugaro, si difese con forza. Spiegò di essere estraneo a tutte quelle accuse, di aver cercato sì la moglie diverse volte ma per le questioni legate alla separazione e di aver litigato con lei più volte. Aveva negato di essere stato a Napoli dopo la separazione, e sostanzialmente aveva spiegato di non volerne più sapere di Annarosa. Non solo: ha sempre spiegato che il cellulare dal quale partivano telefonate e sms persecutori non ce l´aveva più lui. «È un vecchio numero che usavamo io e lei da sposati. Non so neanche più che fine abbia fatto».
LA NUOVA INDAGINE. Gli accertamenti, seguiti all´epoca dal pm Marco Peraro, portarono a escludere reati commessi dal vicentino, che venne archiviato. A quel punto lui presentò una denuncia per calunnia, e il pm avviò in proprio verifiche ipotizzando la simulazione di reato. Il sospetto degli inquirenti è infatti quello che Annarosa abbia tenuto quel telefono e si sia mandata gli sms da sola. Anche i cartelli sarebbero frutto di una sua iniziativa; una vicina di casa aveva dichiarato di averla vista appenderne uno a notte fonda.
LA DIFESA. Se la procura sospetta che la donna volesse rovinare la vita all´ex marito, animata da uno spirito di vendetta, l´indagata - assistita dall´avv. Conte di Napoli - si difende con forza. «Non è vero, è una assurdità. Sono una vittima», assicura.


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> certe cose succedono anche a Bolzano, non credi?


Penso di si...
Ma la colpa è di Mussolini...
Infatti il duce per rimpastare la popolazione mandava a fare servizio militare a Bolzano una montagna di meridionali, sperando che poi rimanessero lì...
Di fatto se vai a Bolzano, scopri che la città è divisa in due...cè quartiere italiano e quartiere tedesco...
Se sei in piazza nella parte tedesca e vai a chiedere un quotidiano in italiano, fanno finta di non capirti...


----------



## silvia_1968 (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Eccone una...
> 
> LA STORIA. Una napoletana è indagata per simulazione di reato e calunnia nei confronti dell´ex marito vicentino
> ...


non è certo il mio caso, anzi lui è sparito da quando gli ho detto di aver saputo quanto bastardo è..... anzi sul forum BMW dove scrive, nei giorni in cui che ero in ospedale, ha fatto l' UP su un suo post "AAA cercasi amante" come nulla  fosse successo!!! di certo non mi metto a far stalking...ma un bel pò di pepe nero nel culo gli sta bene


----------



## silvia_1968 (13 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso di si...
> Ma la colpa è di Mussolini...
> Infatti il duce per rimpastare la popolazione mandava a fare servizio militare a Bolzano una montagna di meridionali, sperando che poi rimanessero lì...
> Di fatto se vai a Bolzano, scopri che la città è divisa in due...cè quartiere italiano e quartiere tedesco...
> Se sei in piazza nella parte tedesca e vai a chiedere un quotidiano in italiano, fanno finta di non capirti...


tutto l'alto adige è così, ne so qualcosa perchè la mia casa natia è a 20 km dal confine e frequento spesso quelle zone, ma se conosci qualcuno tutto cambia


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> tutto l'alto adige è così, ne so qualcosa perchè la mia casa natia è a 20 km dal confine e frequento spesso quelle zone, ma se conosci qualcuno tutto cambia


Si...io ho fatto dei bei concertini a Lagundo.
Il maresciallo dei carabinieri era un vicentino che era appassionato di musica e di organo, e me ne ha raccontate di cose....


----------



## Tebe (13 Maggio 2012)

Angelo Merkel ha detto:


> certe cose succedono anche a Bolzano, non credi?


era ironico. Indovina il mio compagno di dov'è?


----------



## Eliade (13 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> allucinante siiii  e pensa che ho delle foto del 30 marzo del 2009 insieme in montagna tra prati e torrenti ed il 7 aprile nasceva la sua seconda bimba.... nessun rispetto sanitario  per me e sua moglie, oltre che tutto il resto


Vai e colpisci!


----------



## Eliade (13 Maggio 2012)

Worldlove ha detto:


> Non capisco. Del resto cosa ti aspetti da uno che nasconde di avere una moglie e dei figli:
> "Scusa mi devo mettere il preservativo perchè non so con chi sono stato ieri?"
> Purtroppo credo che non cambi le cose. E' solo l'ennesima mancanza di rispetto per il prossimo, per Silvia, per la salute di Silvia, della moglie (ma anche per la salute di sè stesso, povero idiota che non è altro).
> Da persone del genere non ci si può aspettare altro.
> ...


Secondo me cambia molto le cose, una cosa è il tradimento con protezione, un'altra senza.
Mah, non essendo conviventi e avendo sempre fatto tira e molla, potevano usarlo...


----------



## silvia_1968 (13 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Secondo me cambia molto le cose, una cosa è il tradimento con protezione, un'altra senza.
> Mah, non essendo conviventi e avendo sempre fatto tira e molla, potevano usarlo...


Eliade non è così facile dirlo dopo....nei nostri tira e molla, lui mi diceva che c'ero solo io, ...in ogni caso chi non ha avuto rispetto è stato lui in prims per la sua fidanzata divenuta poi moglie!! Io gli credevo, ingenua si tanto  perchè ero innamorata....ora ho solo i rimorsi di non avergli fatto in questi anni dei bei succhiottoni sul collo...bastardo com'è stato


----------



## silvia_1968 (13 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vai e colpisci!


:voodoo: un bel voodoo


----------



## Eliade (13 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Eliade non è così facile dirlo dopo....nei nostri tira e molla, lui mi diceva che c'ero solo io, ...in ogni caso chi non ha avuto rispetto è stato lui in prims per la sua fidanzata divenuta poi moglie!! Io gli credevo, ingenua si tanto  perchè ero innamorata....ora ho solo i rimorsi di non avergli fatto in questi anni dei bei succhiottoni sul collo...bastardo com'è stato


Noooooooo....
che ti serva da lezione, il proprio uomo va marchiato costantemente! :incazzato:


----------



## contepinceton (13 Maggio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> era ironico. Indovina il mio compagno di dov'è?


Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...ti sei tirata su un crucco di Bolzano?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## silvia_1968 (13 Maggio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Noooooooo....
> che ti serva da lezione, il proprio uomo va marchiato costantemente! :incazzato:


cara Eliade, sono stata anche sposata in passato e non ho avuto certi problemi, non sto a pedinare le persone che amo....io ci credevo punto. Ho sbagliato si, io mi fido delle persone, di lui mi fidavo visto che l'ho conosciuto ed inizato a frequentare nel 2000 fino al 2003 è stato il mio miglior amico, mi fidavo, sa tante cose anche di me che non ho raccontato a nessuno....il trauma è questo ho avuto a che fare con una persona che non esiste.


----------



## Tebe (14 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...ti sei tirata su un crucco di Bolzano?:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:


si...mi era venuto il dubbio quando ho visto i cornetti rossi nel portafoglio, il tatuaggio "Mamma ti voglio bene"  e i cuscini all'uncinetto in macchina ma mi aveva detto che era proprio di Bolzano...
Dici di no Conte?


----------



## silvia_1968 (14 Maggio 2012)

ultime news: 
ecco che merdate, scrive il bastardo sul forum bmw quelli dell'elica

...è la FAMIGLIA,che educa,che insegna il rispetto delle regole della convivenza sociale,e il rispetto  della vita tua e del prossimo.... 

CHE GRANDE IPOCRITA !!!


perdonate il mio linguaggio ma ci sta tutto e forse è poco !!!!:diavoletto:

buona notte a tutti


----------



## @lex (14 Maggio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Penso di si...
> Ma la colpa è di Mussolini...
> Infatti il duce per rimpastare la popolazione mandava a fare servizio militare a Bolzano una montagna di meridionali, sperando che poi rimanessero lì...
> Di fatto se vai a Bolzano, scopri che la città è divisa in due...cè quartiere italiano e quartiere tedesco...
> Se sei in piazza nella parte tedesca e vai a chiedere un quotidiano in italiano, fanno finta di non capirti...


guarda....con tutta la tranquillità che puoi immaginare io abbia in questo momento fammi un favore......ficcati un palo della luce su per il chiul e non replicare. grazie.

sei un idiota. niente di più e niente di meno. mi spiace per te. veramente. non vorrei essere te nemmeno se fossi l'ultimo uomo sulla faccia della terra. sei imbarazzante. direi che posso fermarmi qui.


----------



## kikko64 (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> bo Tebe....io ci vedo solo tanta cattiveria....io mi leccherei le mie ferite e basta....non ha senso continuare a farsi del male...


Personalmente credo che molti di noi qui dentro (io per primo) stiamo soltanto alimentando l'ossessione di Silvia arricchendola con tutto l'odio, l'astio ed il desiderio di vendetta, che per una ragione o per l'altra, tutti coviamo dentro. 
Vorremmo vedere Silvia fare quello che, chissà quante volte, non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di fare noi ...

Silvia deve solo ricominciare a vivere la sua vita, PUNTO. 
Non importa se ha 44 anni (io sto cercando di ricominciare a 48 !!), non importa se ha passato gli ultimi 12 anni a rincorrere un "Arsenio Lupin" dei sentimenti, non importa se adesso sta soffrendo ed il suo unico pensiero è far soffrire allo stesso modo anche lui (ammesso e non concesso che un tipo del genere abbia un cuore capace di soffrire).
La vendetta non risolverebbe nessuno dei suoi problemi ... la soddisfazione durerebbe un'attimo ... una frazione di secondo ... e dopo tutto tornerebbe esattamente come prima ... se non peggio. 
L'unica cosa che, forse, potrebbe cambiare è il numero di utenti di questo forum ... una moglie tradita ed ingannata in più da consolare, magari con un po' di sensi di colpa da parte nostra ...

Mi dispiace Silvia, io mi chiamo fuori.


----------



## Ultimo (14 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Personalmente credo che molti di noi qui dentro (io per primo) stiamo soltanto alimentando l'ossessione di Silvia arricchendola con tutto l'odio, l'astio ed il desiderio di vendetta, che per una ragione o per l'altra, tutti coviamo dentro.
> Vorremmo vedere Silvia fare quello che, chissà quante volte, non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di fare noi ...
> 
> Silvia deve solo ricominciare a vivere la sua vita, PUNTO.
> ...


:up: E non solo da questo thread.


----------



## stellina (14 Maggio 2012)

cara silvia, la migliore vendetta che tu possa compiere verso di lui è riprendere in mano la tua vita, tornare a splendere di luce tua. fargli vedere che vai avanti anche senza di lui, che la tua vita non si è fermata lì. lo so che è dura che non è facile rialzarsi dopo un bel colpo e sorridere ma tu devi farlo per te stessa...la prima persona che devi amare sei tu! con questo ti abbraccio forte


----------



## Indeciso (14 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Personalmente credo che molti di noi qui dentro (io per primo) stiamo soltanto alimentando l'ossessione di Silvia arricchendola con tutto l'odio, l'astio ed il desiderio di vendetta, che per una ragione o per l'altra, tutti coviamo dentro. Vorremmo vedere Silvia fare quello che, chissà quante volte, non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di fare noi ...Silvia deve solo ricominciare a vivere la sua vita, PUNTO. Non importa se ha 44 anni (io sto cercando di ricominciare a 48 !!), non importa se ha passato gli ultimi 12 anni a rincorrere un "Arsenio Lupin" dei sentimenti, non importa se adesso sta soffrendo ed il suo unico pensiero è far soffrire allo stesso modo anche lui (ammesso e non concesso che un tipo del genere abbia un cuore capace di soffrire).La vendetta non risolverebbe nessuno dei suoi problemi ... la soddisfazione durerebbe un'attimo ... una frazione di secondo ... e dopo tutto tornerebbe esattamente come prima ... se non peggio. L'unica cosa che, forse, potrebbe cambiare è il numero di utenti di questo forum ... una moglie tradita ed ingannata in più da consolare, magari con un po' di sensi di colpa da parte nostra ...Mi dispiace Silvia, io mi chiamo fuori.


A me la vendetta piace e pure parecchio....e come tale va servita fredda Poco importa se la soddisfazione durerebbe un'attimo ... una frazione di secondo ... e dopo tutto tornerebbe esattamente come prima.Quell'attimo potrebbe servirle per aver un piccolo ricordo di soddisfazione personale nei giorni più bui, in attesa che il dolore posse venire meno.Felice di andare controcorrente, il mondo é bello perché  vario


----------



## ballerino (14 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Personalmente credo che molti di noi qui dentro (io per primo) stiamo soltanto alimentando l'ossessione di Silvia arricchendola con tutto l'odio, l'astio ed il desiderio di vendetta, che per una ragione o per l'altra, tutti coviamo dentro.
> Vorremmo vedere Silvia fare quello che, chissà quante volte, non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di fare noi ...
> 
> Silvia deve solo ricominciare a vivere la sua vita, PUNTO.
> ...



concordo, ribadendo ( la vendetta è sempre sbagliata)
inoltre invitando ad un ulteriore riflessione:
si legge sempre di esperienze negative che vengono raccontate 
da persone offese e arrabbiate.
va bene esprimere opinioni, consigli di ogni genere giusti o sbagliati.
leggiamo sempre un racconto  scritto da chi si confida,
a prescindere dalla autenciticà del racconto,
penso sia sempre e solo la sua verità, 
ricordando che in ogni storia la verità non è mai una sola
Secondo me  è ancor sbagliato schierarsi a spada tratta con queste persone (parlo di  aiuti  o consigli sulle vendette)
voi cosa ne pensate?


----------



## ballerino (14 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> concordo, ribadendo ( la vendetta è sempre sbagliata)
> inoltre invitando ad un ulteriore riflessione:
> si legge sempre di esperienze negative che vengono raccontate
> da persone offese e arrabbiate.
> ...


Secondo me  è ancor più sbagliato schierarsi a spada tratta con queste persone 
avevo lasciato il più


----------



## silvia_1968 (14 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> concordo, ribadendo ( la vendetta è sempre sbagliata)
> inoltre invitando ad un ulteriore riflessione:
> si legge sempre di esperienze negative che vengono raccontate
> da persone offese e arrabbiate.
> ...


PRIMA DI TUTTO SPARISCI DA QUESTO MIO THEARD BALLERINO GIA' MI HAI OFFESA IN UN ALTRO POST E NON TI PERMETTO DI DARE A ME CHE HO 20 ANNI Pù DI TE LEZIONE  DI VITA................SPARISCI!!!!!


----------



## Indeciso (14 Maggio 2012)

Sei diventato improvvisamente come il Buon Samaritano?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> PRIMA DI TUTTO SPARISCI DA QUESTO MIO THEARD BALLERINO GIA' MI HAI OFFESA IN UN ALTRO POST E NON TI PERMETTO DI DARE A ME CHE HO 20 ANNI Pù DI TE LEZIONE DI VITA................SPARISCI!!!!!



non mi pare che abbia scritto nulla di offensivo in questo post....


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Sei diventato improvvisamente come il Buon Samaritano?


diciamo che abbiamo azzerato tutto e proviamo a ripartire...


----------



## balerino (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> PRIMA DI TUTTO SPARISCI DA QUESTO MIO THEARD BALLERINO GIA' MI HAI OFFESA IN UN ALTRO POST E NON TI PERMETTO DI DARE A ME CHE HO 20 ANNI Pù DI TE LEZIONE  DI VITA................SPARISCI!!!!!


 esprimo solo opinioni libere come tutti che possono essere condivise oppure no,
 è proprio confrontarsele liberamente che da il  senso a  esistere un forum libero come questo!
 solo la vita può dar lezioni vivendola, non certamente io.


----------



## silvia_1968 (14 Maggio 2012)

kikko64 ha detto:


> Personalmente credo che molti di noi qui dentro (io per primo) stiamo soltanto alimentando l'ossessione di Silvia arricchendola con tutto l'odio, l'astio ed il desiderio di vendetta, che per una ragione o per l'altra, tutti coviamo dentro.
> Vorremmo vedere Silvia fare quello che, chissà quante volte, non abbiamo avuto il coraggio di fare noi ...
> .....i.


OK LEGGENDO LE TUE STORIE E POST SU CELLULARI ETC, NON MI SEMBRA CHE TU SIA STATO LI FERMO A GUARDARE CON TUA MOGLIE ANZI......PARLI BENE MA RAZZOLI MALE !!!

SONO APPENA DA 4-5 GIORNI ISCRTTA QUI E CREDI CHE LA RABBIA MI SIA SALITA DI PIU'? 
PRIMA DI TUTTO SIAMO IN UN SALOTTO VIRTUALE E NON REALE, CHI MI CONOSCE E VEDE TUTTI I GIORNI SO QUANTO MALE STO, QUANTA RABBIA, LA MIA "VENDETTA "SE COSì SI PUO' CHIAMARE NON SARA' STALKING O PEGGIO....MA METTERLI UN PO' DI PEPE NEL CULO E SARO' IO DA SOLA A FARLO NON DI CERTO CON VOI !!! ANDRO' AVANTI SENZA FORUM COME HO FATTO UNA SETTIMANA FA PRIMA D'ISCRIVERMI QUI!!! POCHE SONO QUI DENTRO LE PERSONE CHE HANNO FORSE CAPITO L'INCUBO CHE HO VISSUTO E CHE STO VIVENDO ANCORA DOPO 5 MESI .....GRAZIE A QUELLI CHE CI SONO STATI (TEBE ) MA ABBANDONO IL FORUM !!!!


----------



## silvia_1968 (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi pare che abbia scritto nulla di offensivo in questo post....


Non in questo theard, ma in altro, dove io mi ero permessa di scriver due righe!!!


----------



## Indeciso (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> diciamo che abbiamo azzerato tutto e proviamo a ripartire...


Ehhhhhhh?Non sapevo che uno da un momento all'altro cambia:- stile di pensiero- modalità di espressione- capacità di sapersi confrontareIn pratica mi stai dicendo che quello di prima era finto e questo vero oppure viceversa e quindi ora si pone in modo garbato per farci contenti? tipo leone in gabbia? Oddio....Ballerino illuminami :idea:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Non in questo theard, ma in altro, dove io mi ero permessa di scriver due righe!!!


vabbè ho capito ma c'è bisogno di lasciare il forum?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ehhhhhhh?Non sapevo che uno da un momento all'altro cambia:- stile di pensiero- modalità di espressione- capacità di sapersi confrontareIn pratica mi stai dicendo che quello di prima era finto e questo vero oppure viceversa e quindi ora si pone in modo garbato per farci contenti? tipo leone in gabbia? Oddio....Ballerino illuminami :idea:



no non dico che uno cambia...però se lui non insulta nessuno lo attacca ...poi può pensare quello che vuole e noi possiamo essere d'accordo o meno. se lo scambio di idee è civile va tutto bene...c'è spazio per tutti qui


----------



## Indeciso (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> no non dico che uno cambia...però se lui non insulta nessuno lo attacca ...poi può pensare quello che vuole e noi possiamo essere d'accordo o meno. se lo scambio di idee è civile va tutto bene...c'è spazio per tutti qui


Chiarissimo, ma non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo.....quanto durera'?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Chiarissimo, ma non voglio fare l'avvocato del diavolo.....quanto durera'?


finchè dura fa verdura...


----------



## silvia_1968 (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> vabbè ho capito ma c'è bisogno di lasciare il forum?


leggi per favore quello che ho scritto, innanzi tutto e di risposta a Kikko64 e le motivazioni sono altre, non certo per un ventenne insegnante di vita e pure offensivo ( riperto in un altro post ) senza conoscermi!!!


----------



## Indeciso (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> finchè dura fa verdura...


Non si finisce mai di imparare


----------



## Indeciso (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> leggi per favore quello che ho scritto, innanzi tutto e di risposta a Kikko64 e le motivazioni sono altre, non certo per un ventenne insegnante di vita e pure offensivo ( riperto in un altro post ) senza conoscermi!!!


Don't worry  se proprio vuoi incazzarti vai a sfasciargli la moto


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> leggi per favore quello che ho scritto, innanzi tutto e di risposta a Kikko64 e le motivazioni sono altre, non certo per un ventenne insegnante di vita e pure offensivo ( riperto in un altro post ) senza conoscermi!!!


si ho letto bene...stai calma che non sono scema! 
cosa volevi sentirti dire?? che fai bene ad andare e fare casini? allora bene vai...fai casini e fottitene di tutto! 

sei tu che stai attaccando gli utenti del forum se scrivono qualcosa che non ti piace! 

stai male? lo sappiamo..siamo state male pure noi quando abbiamo scoperto di essere state tradite...ma la vita continua la TUA vita continua...la vuoi buttare via facendo cazzate? fallo! 

altrimenti rimboccati le maniche e ricomincia da capo..senza passare serate a leggere il forum delle moto per vedere cosa fa! sti cazzi...ingoralo e guarda avanti.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Non si finisce mai di imparare


visto?:carneval:


----------



## Indeciso (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ho letto bene...stai calma che non sono scema! cosa volevi sentirti dire?? che fai bene ad andare e fare casini? allora bene vai...fai casini e fottitene di tutto! sei tu che stai attaccando gli utenti del forum se scrivono qualcosa che non ti piace! stai male? lo sappiamo..siamo state male pure noi quando abbiamo scoperto di essere state tradite...ma la vita continua la TUA vita continua...la vuoi buttare via facendo cazzate? fallo! altrimenti rimboccati le maniche e ricomincia da capo..senza passare serate a leggere il forum delle moto per vedere cosa fa! sti cazzi...ingoralo e guarda avanti.


Cattiva la ragazza, eh?


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Cattiva la ragazza, eh?


chi io?


----------



## ballerino (14 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ehhhhhhh?Non sapevo che uno da un momento all'altro cambia:- stile di pensiero- modalità di espressione- capacità di sapersi confrontareIn pratica mi stai dicendo che quello di prima era finto e questo vero oppure viceversa e quindi ora si pone in modo garbato per farci contenti? tipo leone in gabbia? Oddio....Ballerino illuminami :idea:


non è cambiare stile di pensiero,
ormai ho scritto come la penso in generale, 
allo stesso tempo mi piace confrontarmi sempre con tutti (sia nel bene che nel male).

Quando condivido dei pensieri giusti (sempre secondo me) con persone con cui 
mi sono scontrato anche con astio, la mia obbiettività è sincera.
e vedere la stesso comportamento da parte loro mi può solo fare piacere. 
odio il rancore e le vendette!


----------



## Indeciso (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> chi io?


Ahahahahahaha


----------



## Indeciso (14 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Ahahahahahaha


Dai, scherzavo..quel "stai calma che non sono scema!" mi ha fatto spanciare


----------



## silvia_1968 (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ho letto bene...stai calma che non sono scema!
> cosa volevi sentirti dire?? che fai bene ad andare e fare casini? allora bene vai...fai casini e fottitene di tutto!
> 
> sei tu che stai attaccando gli utenti del forum se scrivono qualcosa che non ti piace!
> ...


precisazione, io non sto attaccando gli utenti del forum ma desidero solo che chi mi offede spacciandosi per insegnante di vita, non intervenga qui, non mi sembra proprio di esser stata scortese con nessuno....solo con Ballerino riperto perchè in un altro 3d mi ha offeso...e non lo permetto se non conosci la persona non si fa!!!

Per tutto il resto che hai scritto Simy mi rifaccio al post scritto precedentemente e soprattutto forse non hai capito il mio dramma poi e poi preferisco la realtà persone che mi sono vicine che hanno conosciuto il tipo e che sanno che le mie non sono balle come Ballerino ha messo in dubbio...!!! CON QUESTO CHIUDO E TORNO ALLA MIA REALTA'....


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> precisazione, io non sto attaccando gli utenti del forum ma desidero solo che chi mi offede spacciandosi per insegnante di vita, non intervenga qui, non mi sembra proprio di esser stata scortese con nessuno....solo con Ballerino riperto perchè in un altro 3d mi ha offeso...e non lo permetto se non conosci la persona non si fa!!!
> 
> Per tutto il resto che hai scritto Simy mi rifaccio al post scritto precedentemente e soprattutto forse non hai capito il mio dramma poi e poi preferisco la realtà persone che mi sono vicine che hanno conosciuto il tipo e che sanno che le mie non sono balle come Ballerino ha messo in dubbio...!!! CON QUESTO CHIUDO E TORNO ALLA MIA REALTA'....


Nessuno sta dicendo che sono balle...mi pare che tutti abbiamo cercato di darti consigli  e di dire anche qualche cazzata per farti sorridere. 
abbiamo tutti capito il tuo dramma il problema silvia è che tu sei partita per la tangente e che ora tu vuoi solo vendetta!

Silvia i drammi qui dentro chi più chi meno ce li abbiamo avuti tutti.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

Indeciso ha detto:


> Dai, scherzavo..quel "stai calma che non sono scema!" mi ha fatto spanciare


:carneval:


----------



## The Cheater (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> precisazione, io non sto attaccando gli utenti del forum ma desidero solo che chi mi offede spacciandosi per insegnante di vita, non intervenga qui, non mi sembra proprio di esser stata scortese con nessuno....solo con Ballerino riperto perchè in un altro 3d mi ha offeso...e non lo permetto se non conosci la persona non si fa!!!
> 
> Per tutto il resto che hai scritto Simy mi rifaccio al post scritto precedentemente e soprattutto forse non hai capito *il mio dramma* poi e poi preferisco la realtà persone che mi sono vicine che hanno conosciuto il tipo e che sanno che le mie non sono balle come Ballerino ha messo in dubbio...!!! CON QUESTO CHIUDO E TORNO ALLA MIA REALTA'....


chi è morto??? 

...mamma mia...ho proprio kulo ad essere come sono!!!


----------



## lothar57 (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> precisazione, io non sto attaccando gli utenti del forum ma desidero solo che chi mi offede spacciandosi per insegnante di vita, non intervenga qui, non mi sembra proprio di esser stata scortese con nessuno....solo con Ballerino riperto perchè in un altro 3d mi ha offeso...e non lo permetto se non conosci la persona non si fa!!!
> 
> Per tutto il resto che hai scritto Simy mi rifaccio al post scritto precedentemente e soprattutto forse non hai capito il mio dramma poi e poi preferisco la realtà persone che mi sono vicine che hanno conosciuto il tipo e che sanno che le mie non sono balle come Ballerino ha messo in dubbio...!!! CON QUESTO CHIUDO E TORNO ALLA MIA REALTA'....


Ciao Silvia..donna fortunata..benefici di un raro scritto dell'esimio Lothar...ovvio che ho letto poco e male..ma esageri mia cara..la vita continua...come sai io sono dall'altra sponda,traditori...pero'penso che si debba ripartire,,noin piangersi addosso.


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Silvia..donna fortunata..benefici di un raro scritto dell'esimio Lothar...ovvio che ho letto poco e male..ma esageri mia cara..la vita continua...come sai io sono *dall'altra sponda*,traditori...pero'penso che si debba ripartire,,noin piangersi addosso.


oddio Lothar.... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ballerino (14 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> chi è morto???
> 
> ...mamma mia...ho proprio kulo ad essere come sono!!!



sticchiu si nni jeva


----------



## The Cheater (14 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> sticchiu si nni jeva


ti prego...non insistere con il siciliano...

fai troppo cagare (senza offesa) e se ne spari un'altra inizia a piovere...

DISTRUGGI UNA LINGUA :unhappy:


----------



## Simy (14 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti prego...non insistere con il siciliano...
> 
> fai troppo cagare (senza offesa) e se ne spari un'altra inizia a piovere...
> 
> DISTRUGGI UNA LINGUA :unhappy:



BUONGIORNO CHEAT! 

:smile:


----------



## The Cheater (14 Maggio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> BUONGIORNO CHEAT!
> 
> :smile:


buongiorno a te bambola


----------



## stellina (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> precisazione, io non sto attaccando gli utenti del forum ma desidero solo che chi mi offede spacciandosi per insegnante di vita, non intervenga qui, non mi sembra proprio di esser stata scortese con nessuno....solo con Ballerino riperto perchè in un altro 3d mi ha offeso...e non lo permetto se non conosci la persona non si fa!!!
> 
> Per tutto il resto che hai scritto Simy mi rifaccio al post scritto precedentemente e soprattutto forse non hai capito il mio dramma poi e poi preferisco la realtà persone che mi sono vicine che hanno conosciuto il tipo e che sanno che le mie non sono balle come Ballerino ha messo in dubbio...!!! CON QUESTO CHIUDO E TORNO ALLA MIA REALTA'....


ciao. se siamo qui, in questo forum è perchè forse delle mazzate di riffa o di raffa le abbiamo prese.
non ho letto cosa ti ha scritto ballerino e non sono qui per difendere nessuno. 
voglio solo dirti che però nei dolori della vita non conta l'età anagrafica conosco ragazzi di 25 anni che hanno sofferto molto di più di uomini di 70 e che hanno una maturità ricavata e uno spessore maggiore di persone anagraficamente più vecchie, le esperienze forgiano ognuno di noi e siamo qui per confrontarci.per confrontare quello che la vita ha modellato in noi. magari qualcuno ti darà ragione, magari qualcuno la penserà diversamente, magari qualcuno lo esprimerà in modo delicato o magari no. sono opinioni che possono servirti a fare riflettere. con questo ti abbraccio


----------



## balerino (14 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> ti prego...non insistere con il siciliano...
> 
> fai troppo cagare (senza offesa) e se ne spari un'altra inizia a piovere...
> 
> DISTRUGGI UNA LINGUA :unhappy:


cmq pioveva già prima, 
come si dovrebbe scrivere  "se ne andava" illuminami


----------



## The Cheater (14 Maggio 2012)

balerino ha detto:


> cmq pioveva già prima,
> come si dovrebbe scrivere  "se ne andava" illuminami


intanto dipende...contrariamente a quanto molti pensano "non esiste" un dialetto siciliano vero e proprio in quanto le differenza da provincia a provincia sono ENORMI

ad esempio, a palermo si dice "sinn'iiiaaava" mentre a ct "sinn'eva"

ma più che altro contestavo il senso di queste tue frasi...mai sentite!!!


----------



## ballerino (14 Maggio 2012)

The Cheater ha detto:


> intanto dipende...contrariamente a quanto molti pensano "non esiste" un dialetto siciliano vero e proprio in quanto le differenza da provincia a provincia sono ENORMI
> 
> ad esempio, a palermo si dice "sinn'iiiaaava" mentre a ct "sinn'eva"
> 
> ma più che altro contestavo il senso di queste tue frasi...mai sentite!!!


 hai ragione, 
 non conosco il dialetto siciliano a parte qualche ricordo
 di parole o frasi lette da piccolo curiosando in qualche  fascicolo di mia madre.


----------



## exStermy (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> Per voi cosa spinge un uomo ha crearsi una doppia vita?
> 
> Nella prima di spaccia per eterno peter pan, che non sarà mai padre, che  ha amato in passato e non riuscirà più ad avere relazioni impegnative,  però insegue un unica donna o meglio un unica amante "inconsapevole" di esserlo.
> 
> ...


Beh il pacco regalo per il natale anticipato non l'hai ancora confezionato con le tue manine?

Io pagherei per vedere la faccia dello "scarto".


----------



## kikko64 (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> OK LEGGENDO LE TUE STORIE E POST SU CELLULARI ETC, NON MI SEMBRA CHE TU SIA STATO LI FERMO A GUARDARE CON TUA MOGLIE ANZI......PARLI BENE MA RAZZOLI MALE !!!
> 
> SONO APPENA DA 4-5 GIORNI ISCRTTA QUI E CREDI CHE LA RABBIA MI SIA SALITA DI PIU'?
> PRIMA DI TUTTO SIAMO IN UN SALOTTO VIRTUALE E NON REALE, CHI MI CONOSCE E VEDE TUTTI I GIORNI SO QUANTO MALE STO, QUANTA RABBIA, LA MIA "VENDETTA "SE COSì SI PUO' CHIAMARE NON SARA' STALKING O PEGGIO....MA METTERLI UN PO' DI PEPE NEL CULO E SARO' IO DA SOLA A FARLO NON DI CERTO CON VOI !!! ANDRO' AVANTI SENZA FORUM COME HO FATTO UNA SETTIMANA FA PRIMA D'ISCRIVERMI QUI!!! POCHE SONO QUI DENTRO LE PERSONE CHE HANNO FORSE CAPITO L'INCUBO CHE HO VISSUTO E CHE STO VIVENDO ANCORA DOPO 5 MESI .....GRAZIE A QUELLI CHE CI SONO STATI (TEBE ) MA ABBANDONO IL FORUM !!!!


Cerchiamo di stare calmi e di NON ALZARE LA VOCE ... Grazie
Avrai anche letto la mia storia ma sinceramente mi sembra che non ci hai capito molto : dove hai letto che io mi si MAI vendicato nei confronti degli amanti di mia moglie ?? 
Poi non venire a parlare con me di "quanto sto male" ... "quanta rabbia" ... come se io non potessi capire.
Io capisco benissimo, non puoi immaginarti quanto !! Tu hai passato 12 anni a credere ad uomo che, FORSE, non ti ha mai promesso niente di concreto e con il quale FORSE Tu solo hai pensato di poter costruire qualcosa ... io ne ho passati 28 con una donna che mi ha tradito (e continua a tradirmi) senza ritegno, con la quale ho, malgrado tutto, continuato a cercare di costruire una famiglia (io ho anche due figlie meravigliose) ... e Tu vieni a dire a me che non capisco ??
Se poi vuoi metterla sul piano della maturità  ... Io non sono "ballerino" ... ho anche qualche anno più di Te e se adesso "predico bene" è perché, probabilmente, in passato ho "razzolato male" e questo mi ha insegnato qualcosa.
E' vero, all'inizio ho anche ritenuto mio dovere darTi una mano nella realizzazione dei Tuoi intenti vendicatori ma, vista la piega che ha preso questo thread, a questo punto il mio solo scopo è diventato quello di aiutarTi a capire che potresti commettere quello che IO considero un errore. PUNTO.
Ovviamente sei liberissima di pensarla come vuoi, per me nulla cambia.


----------



## bubu (14 Maggio 2012)

silvia_1968 ha detto:


> leggi per favore quello che ho scritto, innanzi tutto e di risposta a Kikko64 e le motivazioni sono altre, non certo per un ventenne insegnante di vita e pure offensivo ( riperto in un altro post ) senza conoscermi!!!


ciao silvia,
premettendo che si capisce perfettamente il dolore che vivi e la rabbia che stai accumulando, ma non mi pare che la risposta di Kikko64 meritasse una reazione così rabbiosa... forse proprio perchè in passato ha cercato vendetta senza ottenere ciò che sperava, ti ha voluto esprimere la sua opinione
idem per ballerino ti sei scaldata troppo (quantomeno in questo tuo 3D perchè non ho letto le offese che ti avrebbe fatto in un altro post)...ma dire addirittura SPARISCI! mi pare un tantino eccessivo.

Mi permetto di dire che, chi più chi meno, tutti quì dentro hanno le loro storie e i loro malesseri, non ci conosciamo e spesso le cose che si scrivono possono essere fraintese vista l'assenza di un supporto visivo o audio che certamente farebbero capire meglio un pensiero, però non si può pretendere di avere l'approvazione di tutti...
altrimenti uno scrive un diario e non in un forum dove ci si scambia opinioni.


----------



## geko (14 Maggio 2012)

Silvia, scusa... anch'io qualche pagina fa ti ho detto come la penso. Sono sempre stato dell'idea che le vendette siano una cosa stupida, perché il vuoto dentro ed il senso di malessere restano esattamente dove stavano e quella che tu chiami 'soddisfazione' in realtà è solo una finta sensazione di giustizia che passa in fretta e non ripaga mai.

Sei venuta qui per sfogarti e confrontarti con chi ha vissuto (da una parte o dall'altra) 'l'inganno', oppure per architettare un piano che lascia il tempo che trova e ti servirà solo a renderti conto (ancora di più) di quanta importanza e tempo hai investito nella persona sbagliata?

Secondo me sarebbe più salutare la prima opzione.

Tutti qui dentro, chi più chi meno, ci siamo sentiti dire frasi sgradevoli, a volte offensive... fa parte del confronto.

Con questo non voglio giustificare Ballerino il cui apporto qui dentro non considero di alcuna utilità o inutilità, in altre parole mi è indifferente, come molti altri. Ma anche questo fa parte del confronto... ci sono dei nickname che leggo più volentieri, altri meno, altri mi fanno ridere, altri ancora mi fanno annoiare ecc ecc. Succede così.

E ringrazia di non essere una super traditrice finita a portata di click di Daniele!


----------



## ballerino (14 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Silvia, scusa... anch'io qualche pagina fa ti ho detto come la penso. Sono sempre stato dell'idea che le vendette siano una cosa stupida, perché il vuoto dentro ed il senso di malessere restano esattamente dove stavano e quella che tu chiami 'soddisfazione' in realtà è solo una finta sensazione di giustizia che passa in fretta e non ripaga mai.
> 
> Sei venuta qui per sfogarti e confrontarti con chi ha vissuto (da una parte o dall'altra) 'l'inganno', oppure per architettare un piano che lascia il tempo che trova e ti servirà solo a renderti conto (ancora di più) di quanta importanza e tempo hai investito nella persona sbagliata?
> 
> ...


Indifferente suona male, dato che non solo leggi ma cancelli anche i 3d
la chiamerei incoorenza oggi.


----------



## geko (14 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> Indifferente suona male, dato che non solo leggi ma cancelli anche i 3d
> la chiamerei incoorenza oggi.


Ma io mi volevo divertire.  Potevi chiamarti pure 'el cantante' per quanto mi riguarda.


----------



## ballerino (14 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Silvia, scusa... anch'io qualche pagina fa ti ho detto come la penso. Sono sempre stato dell'idea che le vendette siano una cosa stupida, perché il vuoto dentro ed il senso di malessere restano esattamente dove stavano e quella che tu chiami 'soddisfazione' in realtà è solo una finta sensazione di giustizia che passa in fretta e non ripaga mai.
> 
> Sei venuta qui per sfogarti e confrontarti con chi ha vissuto (da una parte o dall'altra) 'l'inganno', oppure per architettare un piano che lascia il tempo che trova e ti servirà solo a renderti conto (ancora di più) di quanta importanza e tempo hai investito nella persona sbagliata?
> 
> ...


cancella cancella , cosè ti senti bambino anche oggi?,
non si dicono le bugie.. bambino  ("non lo farei mai più")
scrivi che  non mi leggi  e sono indifferente per te e continui a cancellarmi   
lo fai per non far dubitare della tua incoerenza?


----------



## geko (14 Maggio 2012)

ballerino ha detto:


> cancella cancella , cosè ti senti bambino anche oggi?,
> non si dicono le bugie.. bambino  ("non lo farei mai più")
> scrivi che  non mi leggi  e sono indifferente per te e continui a cancellarmi
> lo fai per non far dubitare della tua incoerenza?


Ué bimbo, io non ho cancellato proprio nulla.

E adesso ronde de jambe e accuccia!!!


----------



## ballerino (14 Maggio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ué bimbo, io non ho cancellato proprio nulla.
> 
> E adesso ronde de jambe e accuccia!!!


il bambino ha imparato anche a ripristinarli.. che giocherellone
non so se fai parte dei traditi o dei traditori non conosco  la tua storia,
quello che è chiaro di te è che ti diverti con poco... (sticci re di pupi)


----------

